# New DS confirmed



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 2, 2008)

6:37 : New Nintendo DS announced by Iwata, it's called Nintendo DSi.


http://www.gamekyo.com/newsen29157_nintend...e-in-japan.html



			
				Engadget said:
			
		

> As expected, Nintendo just announced the DSi at its fall presentation -- we're getting more details by the second. The company is calling it a "third platform," which means it's complementing the existing DS Lite, not necessarily replacing it. Lookswise it's almost exactly the same, but it's some 12 percent thinner, partly because it doesn't have a GBA cartridge slot. The screens are also slightly larger, at 3.25 inches, and there are two cameras, at least one of which is VGA res. The SD slot is retained, but there's now also internal storage -- we're not sure how much at the moment. Photos can be synced with the Wii Photo channel. Nintendo's also launching an online DSi shop, which will sell content directly over WiFi -- including a free browser app. Wii Points are being renamed Nintendo Points so as to work across platforms and content will be priced in 0 / 200 / 500 / 800 point brackets. ¥189,000 ($178), launching on November 1st in black and white. Breaking...



pics


----------



## Gumble (Oct 2, 2008)

Nintendo just announced the DSi at its fall presentation -- we're getting more details by the second. The company is calling it a "third platform," which means it's complementing existing DS, not necessarily replacing it. The new unit is some 12 percent thinner than the DS Lite, partly because it doesn't have a GBA cartridge slot. Breaking...


via engadget


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 2, 2008)

You could have waited a little more to post a more complete news tinyt >_>


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 2, 2008)

dui bu qi :[
i shall edit. or something.


----------



## JPH (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry, was making a portal topic as we speak.

Tinymonkeyt - want me to close this and use portal for topic or just link to this?


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Sorry, was making a portal topic as we speak.
> 
> Tinymonkeyt - want me to close this and use portal for topic or just link to this?



I think you should wait for the end of the conference and make a more complete portal topic.. maybe with more stuff they could reveal..


----------



## JPH (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome!

@CockroachMan - Too late!


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 2, 2008)

wonder bad the camera quality is


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 2, 2008)

Fuck it, nintendodsi.com is already taken MINUTES after this was announced, that was such a missed opportunity


----------



## MR_COW (Oct 2, 2008)

I bet the Ram pack is built in, but what about the guitar grip?


----------



## papyrus (Oct 2, 2008)

DSi!!!!!!! I guess its the same nonetheless with extra features. Hope flashcarts will work on this.


----------



## skyman747 (Oct 2, 2008)

wtf? It looks like they took a DS Lite and exchanged the GBA slot for a Camera. A big let-down IMO.


----------



## JPH (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh yay -


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 2, 2008)

I am so pissed off about this new DS...

Nintendo needs to just fucking stop already.

Here we go again with them charging a fucking fortune.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 2, 2008)

oh, i dont care what you do with this >.<
im updating as engadget updates
larger screens
*2* Cameras? wtf? why do we need 2??
and internal memory?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 2, 2008)

edit - I decided to nevermind on this post...


----------



## link459 (Oct 2, 2008)

DS Lite with a camera! D:< THAT'S IT?!

You know what Nintendo, f*ck you.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 2, 2008)

It has bigger screens, and *TWO* cameras.. and both screens are touch now!


----------



## papyrus (Oct 2, 2008)

3 mp camera???? 300,000 pixels?? Is my conversion correct?


----------



## science (Oct 2, 2008)

3 megapixel camera and a VGA camera.


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 2, 2008)

Where are you guys getting all this information?


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

Goddammit.... I dont want to replace my crimson black ds right now =/


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 2, 2008)

holy crap! I literally punched my head!   Damn it I just bought a DS lite for the first time and they make it to good to pass up! I need time to save up Nintendo!


----------



## skyman747 (Oct 2, 2008)

I am getting a little more interested.
Built in DS Browser
"NDS Ware": Stuff that will cost 200 points, 500, 800, or will be free. You get 1000 free when you buy the DSi.

I will probably stick with my old Reliable phat, but I can see this selling.


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 2, 2008)

I too just bought a NEW Crimson DS...

I want to kill myself right now,


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 2, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> It has bigger screens, and *TWO* cameras.. and both screens are touch now!


wait. that means that this new DS can play games that the Lite cant :[
thats bad for nintendy sales..


----------



## JPH (Oct 2, 2008)

Was sort of hoping it would have built-in motion, but it's still looking awesome.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 2, 2008)

those specs don't make sense


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 2, 2008)

It's going to cost $180-US, 18900Yen...

>_______


----------



## skyman747 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cost will be $180.....

It also says it will "Expand" upon the DS Download Kiosks, which makes me think we will be able to download demo's via WiFi, which will probably be like what we got in My Nintendo channel for wii owners.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 2, 2008)

No gbas sucks
I don't plan on getting it any time soon

Mainly due to lack of GBA

Who plans to actually use that camera?
SD slot would be nice though, will it support > 2 GB?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 2, 2008)

I hope the proc/3D stuff will be faster.


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 2, 2008)

I sure as hell would use the camera...


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 2, 2008)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I sure as hell would use the camera...


me too. I dont have a digital camera and my cell phone sucks.


----------



## JPH (Oct 2, 2008)

*To be released in Japan on November 1st*


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Oct 2, 2008)

is there anyway to order this online


----------



## Anakir (Oct 2, 2008)

Both screens are touch screen? Damn. I might have to buy one then since new games might come out where only the DSi can be used. I don't really care about the larger screen and cameras.. well maybe the cameras depending on the games that come out for it. But larger screen is pretty much useless if the resolution wasn't changed. 

And obviously.. I'll only purchase them at the time where there's going to be "flashcarts" for it.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> *To be released in Japan on November 1st*


Fuck you Japan! If you guys would have just bought more DSs then PSPs I would have to worry about getting a new DS 2 months after getting my first DS lite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah Im saying this only out of anger but I got to express it.


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

I will ONLY BUY IT if it has better touchscreen, better WiFi capabilities, Online Pictochat.

For now, I'm wondering if that "Dual touchscreen" is real or not. Someone explain?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 2, 2008)

3 leds...?

not worth it IMO...


----------



## Sonicandtails (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## m3rox (Oct 2, 2008)

This is hot, real hot.  I've got a spare phat psp sitting around, may sell that and my phat DS and get this new DSi (I don't need GBA support, I've already played all of the good games the GBA had to offer).


----------



## ragde (Oct 2, 2008)

Hopefully they put better ARM processors. That would put it on a higher end hardware


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 2, 2008)

The pictures it takes are 640x480...which is 0.3MP...both cameras have that resolution

Edit: It appears to have only one camera.

Edit: But I keep reading everywhere it has two...we shoudl wait for a press release.


----------



## ahtin (Oct 2, 2008)

Balck and white color at first selling period


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

@ragde: I doubt that will happen. This is more of the "Media" version of a DS, which we already have with flashcarts, except with cameras.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 2, 2008)

If flashkarts work, and is actually cheaper than the current ds, I'll sell my lite right now, and get it.....

Bigger screen, built in internet, thinner, no gba slot(Good for me, since I don't play gba games, though it'll suck for lots of others).

I want one....


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Oct 2, 2008)

It has been confirmed there is only one camera now.
I think it seems a bit interesting this new DSi. Now with some homebrew and Wi-Fi, I can:
Play video games
Listen to music
Take pictures
Call people
That's a lot of gadgets in one...


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 2, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> If flashkarts work, and is actually cheaper than the current ds, I'll sell my lite right now, and get it.....


why would it be cheaper? Its already confirmed not.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 2, 2008)

may get this and just use VBA...

but seriously, 2 cameras?! big screens are cool, shop is teh lame and we want better online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


/me senses server crash soon


----------



## omatic (Oct 2, 2008)

The only thing that frightens me about this thing is that they're almost certain to have better security features against flash carts. That being said, I wonder how long it'll take for someone to get homebrew running from the SD slot...

This is a strange step in my opinion. Surely people aren't going to decide to buy a DSi over other gadgets that perform individual tasks better. If I want a good digital camera, I'll get one, and the same goes for a quality MP3 player.

Finally, I hope they introduce some way for non-DSi owners to get in on that DSware action.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 2, 2008)

It all comes down to whether flashcards work with it.


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Oct 2, 2008)

u can call people with this??????????????????????????/


----------



## grubbymitts (Oct 2, 2008)

I wonder if publishers will go down the route of the Super Gameboy for the SNES?  What I mean is will they release one cartridge that works fine for the DS but if you stick it in the DSi it uses the other functions/enhances.  And we all know how well the Super Gameboy did [/sarcasm]

Really, if this doesn't include better graphics what's the point?  Two touch screens and a couple of cameras? Who cares about that?

And I wonder if the flash cards have been blocked?  I'm thinking maybe not, if backward compatibility is still in order.  The flash cards trick the old DS into thinking it is a real cartridge.   To maintain that compatibility then flash cards shouldn't be blocked, but you never know.


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

Call people on a DS? Link/PM me.


As for the DSi, anyone can confirm if it has two touchscreens or just one?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 2, 2008)

If it plays DS games, it'll proibably support flashcarts
Then someone writes a firmware dumper and edit that to run from the SD slot





I'll probably stick with my DS lite
I agree with omatic


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 2, 2008)

Man oh man... DSi. 


I converted the Yen to Australian Dollars. $225. Not bad.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive seen this and just like the psp slim
I will keep current DSL
not worth it for small meaningless hardware updates


----------



## Doctor Luigi (Oct 2, 2008)

lilkerv90210 said:
			
		

> u can call people with this??????????????????????????/


If you have a flash cart with SvSIP downloaded on it (and flash carts still work) you can.


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 2, 2008)

... Oh hell yeah.

Now, its time for the Wii to get an upgrade.


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Oct 2, 2008)

hopefully current flash carts continue 2 work


----------



## JPH (Oct 2, 2008)

lilkerv90210 said:
			
		

> hopefully current flash carts continue 2 work


GBA slot removed.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 2, 2008)

I dont think he meas slot 2, just slot 1...


where is the SD slot?!?!?!?


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Oct 2, 2008)

slot-1 not 2


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 2, 2008)

Wouldn't this kill games like guitar hero ds, and stuff?


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 2, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I dont think he meas slot 2, just slot 1...
> 
> 
> where is the SD slot?!?!?!?




Probably where the GBA slot used to be.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

Im so getting this, I just hope they amp up the resolution.  Because even though we have our flash cart and I could care less about gba games, move on people, I have.  Besides its not like you play them all the time...  Anyways, since our flash carts does most of the stuff mentioned, but have both screen touch and 2 camera, built in web browser and mp3, hopefully they have some kind of video format as well, im all for buying this thing.  

Nintendo has actually made a gadget, not a toy anymore.


----------



## JPH (Oct 2, 2008)

lilkerv90210 said:
			
		

> slot-1 not 2


Oh sorry, misread your post.

Also, dunno if anyone mentioned it having a built-in SD slot - but that brings up the possibility of hacking the firmware and not having a need for flashcarts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




...just drag the .nds file to the SD card and put it in your DS.


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Oct 2, 2008)

yes it would thats y i dont understand getting rid of slot 2 but im pretty sure they have a solution for that problem

*Posts merged*

sorry about the double post

its kool JPH but if it thats the case then that would make flash carts completely useless

Please don't double post - JPH


----------



## blizzak (Oct 2, 2008)

I sincerely doubt that it has two touch screens, the only source that seems to state so is gamekyo. while engadget and kotaku have not mentioned anything about it. Also, nintendo is not so stupid as to split the market into DS and DSi segments. there are too many games in developement in terms of software that it wouldn't be commercially viable to dismiss the millions of current DS users. In the hardware dep't having the top screen as a touch screen would also be a pain, think of all the broken screens and hinges it would produce, nintendo wouldn't want to deal with those warranty claims. 

ALso, if anyone knows, or can give a guess what the black circle on the hinge between the two screens? there a smaller hole i assuem to be a mic. I believe it's a camera, for webcam-like purposes...


----------



## JPH (Oct 2, 2008)

likserv - that's the point! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No flashcarts needed, just an SD card (similar to how PSP pirating works)


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

blizzak said:
			
		

> I sincerely doubt that it has two touch screens, the only source that seems to state so is gamekyo. while engadget and kotaku have not mentioned anything about it. Also, nintendo is so so stupid as to split the market into DS and DSi segments. there are too many games in developement in terms of software that it wouldn't be commercially viable to dismiss the millions of current DS users. In the hardware dep't having the top screen as a touch screen would also be a pain, think of all the broken screens and hinges it would produce, nintendo wouldn't want to deal with those warranty claims.
> 
> ALso, if anyone knows, or can give a guess what the black circle on the hinge between the two screens?



That black circle is another camera and they said the dsi is like the third pillar that exist with the other systems, which is what they said about the ds and look what it did to the gba.


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 2, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Wouldn't this kill games like guitar hero ds, and stuff?


I hadn't thought of that. Surely they'd make a new grip specifically for this new DS.

And top screen as a touchscreen too? Man, thats gonna cause confusion.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 2, 2008)

link to double touch screen confirmation nao plz





stylus looks bigger


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 2, 2008)

blizzak said:
			
		

> ALso, if anyone knows, or can give a guess what the black circle on the hinge between the two screens?


camera?


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 2, 2008)

there seems to be a ton of misinformation going one
I think we should just wait before posting specs and such until the end of the DSi conference ect...
cause it seems people are just looking at it then guessing specs of it


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

Yea JPH I mentioned a firmware hack to allow use of the SD card like that. Not sure if it was in this thread or the other one.


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Oct 2, 2008)

good point thats gotta suck for all those producing the flashs carts


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 2, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> link to double touch screen confirmation nao plz



6:52 : The size of the unit has been reduced by 12%, 2.6 millimeters thinner, GBA slot will be excluded, bigger screens, better speakers system, 300,000 pixels camera. *Both screens will be touch panels*, and photographs should be able to be manipulated through the touch screen.

http://www.gamekyo.com/newsen29157_nintend...e-in-japan.html


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 2, 2008)

Cant they make something that justplays games these days?


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> link to double touch screen confirmation nao plz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The size of the unit has been reduced by 12%, 2.6 millimeters thinner, GBA slot will be excluded, bigger screens, better speakers system, 300,000 pixels camera. Both screens will be touch panels, and photographs should be able to be manipulated through the touch screen"

http://www.gamekyo.com/newsen29157_nintend...e-in-japan.html

But I dunno how reliable their source is.  And yes that circle is a camera, hey skype chat anyone???  Just a thought.


----------



## JPH (Oct 2, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Cant they make something that justplays games these days?


...nothing wrong with nice, extra features!


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

Hm...what the hell would the second touchscreen be for? Stabbing at both screens while playing a game sounds kinda... awkward.


----------



## Base (Oct 2, 2008)

2 Touch Screens??? Dammit, I just bought my Red/Black DS and now they release a new one, again.

If they release a game that uses the 2 touch screens, people with the older DS' are screwed. :S


----------



## tanooki (Oct 2, 2008)

lol, rumors become true fast now these days


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 2, 2008)

It would be funny as hell If Nintendo said no 2 touch screen games and you could just rotate the ds upside for lefties to play.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

Base said:
			
		

> 2 Touch Screens??? Dammit, I just bought my Red/Black DS and now they release a new one, again.
> 
> If they release a game that uses the 2 touch screens, people with the older DS' are screwed. :S




No they are not, most likely if this 2 touch screen info is real it would probably only relate to the games you buy off of their online system.  The DSi still play regular ds games.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 2, 2008)

On wikipedia it even says 2 touchscreens and two cameras.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 2, 2008)

Is the camera next to the microphone for Video Chat?  (probably with friends only)


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Oct 2, 2008)

im pretty sure theyll have some type of solution for games that use to touch screens for the older nds/ndsl


----------



## ahtin (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## blizzak (Oct 2, 2008)

falcon64z8 said:
			
		

> But I dunno how reliable their source is.  And yes that circle is a camera, hey skype chat anyone???  Just a thought.



After reading that over a couple of times, I think that maybe they mixed up having two cameras with having two touch screens. 

Who knows what can happen, especially with the on the spot translations and the cheers certainly going on at the time.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> On wikipedia it even says 2 touchscreens and two cameras.


... *face palm*


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 2, 2008)

Nintendo has announced Punch-Out!! for the Wii.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 2, 2008)

blizzak said:
			
		

> falcon64z8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japanese conferences are serious business...no cheers like Apple conferences.


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

I read somewhere buried in the kotaku comments that the internal memory is 4Gb. If so, 1, why is Nintendo STILL using bits, and 2, where are they getting all of this 512 MB memory? Who still is mass producing this stuff?


----------



## sonic209 (Oct 2, 2008)

This shit is a waste of money for people who already have a DS Lite


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL I know I did the same thing....


----------



## blizzak (Oct 2, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> On wikipedia it even says 2 touchscreens and two cameras.



Cause Wikipedia is also a reliable source!! 

/end sarcasm


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> This shit is a waste of money for people who already have a DS Lite


I agree fully. Now if you don't already have a DSL then by all means.


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

So I guess I wont find out if the two touchscreens is true until a 'good' source comes in and says it?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 2, 2008)

FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!

i just bought a new ds-lite and now they release this, this means there are going to be new kind of ds games, and with beter grpahics! and gampeplay...looks like i have to sell my ds-lite and phat!..

pls release this in New Zealand quick...man i love this!


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> This shit is a waste of money for people who already have a DS Lite


Solution. Do not buy one.


----------



## feds4u (Oct 2, 2008)

Nintendo DSi

SOLD!!!


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 2, 2008)

Is that the power switch (red) ?

And does anyone know what are those little umm .. dots (blue).  Two mics maybe?


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

I believe both are mics, one for video, other for normal ds features?


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 2, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Is that the power switch (red) ?
> 
> And does anyone know what are those little umm .. dots (blue).  Two mics maybe?


Im assuming a flash since that dot is next to both cameras.


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!
> 
> i just bought a new ds-lite and now they release this, this means there are going to be new kind of ds games, and with beter grpahics! and gampeplay...looks like i have to sell my ds-lite and phat!..
> 
> pls release this in New Zealand quick...man i love this!



Woah woah woah, calm yourself. They haven't said anything about improved hardware other than the audio output. By everything that they've said so far about this being a "3rd pillar" makes it seem like this is going to have pretty much the same innards. I wouldn't fully trust them seeing as the DS was also a "3rd pillar" but so far they haven't shown anything that would indicate that this is a replacement for the DS.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Is that the power switch (red) ?
> 
> And does anyone know what are those little umm .. dots (blue).  Two mics maybe?



Microphone maybe?


----------



## Bitbyte (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks gay.


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Oct 2, 2008)

its the power button


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 2, 2008)

NDS + ONBOARD FLASH + WIRELESS FIRMWARE UPDATES

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

Omg it Wii Music, can that thing just die!


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

lilkerv90210 said:
			
		

> its the power button



that actually sounds right. looks like the sd slot is where the power button used to be.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 2, 2008)

To DS lite owners who says this is a waste of money...yes that may be true...

BUT TO THOSE LIKE ME WHO HAVE A DS PHAT!! THIS IS EPIC!


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

I think another piece of big news would be:

HINGE NO LONGER BREAKS!

L + R BUTTONS NO LONGER F***S UP!


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

LoneSyn said:
			
		

> Hm...what the hell would the second touchscreen be for? Stabbing at both screens while playing a game sounds kinda... awkward.


multi-touch would be better than this


----------



## blizzak (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!
> 
> i just bought a new ds-lite and now they release this, this means there are going to be new kind of ds games, and with beter grpahics! and gampeplay...looks like i have to sell my ds-lite and phat!..
> 
> pls release this in New Zealand quick...man i love this!




I don't believe that this will affect gameplay drastically [unless the two touchscreens turns out to be true]. Its the same Arm9 CPU so the graphics won't get any better unless the game developers do it.

Of course i'm thinking that the camera can probably be used for some cool PS2 eye-toy like mini games, or taking a concept like drawn to life even further.


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> To DS lite owners who says this is a waste of money...yes that may be true...
> 
> BUT TO THOSE LIKE ME WHO HAVE A DS PHAT!! THIS IS EPIC!
> 
> ...


Exactly, hopefully we'll see that when Nintendo gets around to putting out a DS replacement, not that I'm in any rush right now.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Is that the power switch (red) ?
> 
> And does anyone know what are those little umm .. dots (blue).  Two mics maybe?


Agree. Since the other picture show that the SD slot now using the old power switch location

And if the big circle is a camera,  the tiny one should be mic


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Oct 2, 2008)

good its about time no more hinge and L/R button problems


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

True, Multi-touch sounds better, but I lack the hands to touch twice with two separate styluses


----------



## blizzak (Oct 2, 2008)

Multi touch would make it difficult to play though, your hands would keep getting in the way of the screen.

Unless the Japanese have perfect invisibility as well!!


----------



## sonic209 (Oct 2, 2008)

They could have spent time on making another Mario or Zelda game rather than this piece of shit i mean theirs no need for another DS when they already making plenty of money through the DS Lite


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.gamekyo.com/newsen29157_nintend...e-in-japan.html

"Wii software will be able to be downloaded to SD memory cards. Also, Wii software will be able to be easily copied to internal memory from the SD card. This will be available in Spring 2009."

Im hoping this means that you can download Wiiware, etc at Mcdonalds through a fast connection and then simply put it on your wii.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm glad there's only one touch-screen still...if there was two, it would call for a new medium which would hinder the piracy initiative.

Newsflash people...it is more than likely that your R4DS and TopToys and whatevers they are called will still work in the new DS because it is using the same medium and hence, is using the same method of execution to get the code from the card to boot.  If they implemented a new type of protection, it would not be compatible with all the DS games out there.  Unfortunately for Nintendo, they cannot change the architecture just yet.

As for the DS Ware, that's another story...


----------



## Opium (Oct 2, 2008)

There is no multi-touch. It's only single touch like DS/Lite. One touch screen only. 

*edit* beaten


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 2, 2008)

GUYS.
calm down. chill
take a deep breath
let it out

now. before you post.
just take a sec to think
if your post will at all contribute to the discussion.
saying things like "OMFG I JUST BOUGHT A DS LITE IM SO STOOPID"
and "DSi is retarded"
arent really necessary. we should wait until more confirmed facts are out..


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

@RR: Only a single touchscreen? So its confirmed that its not dual screen?

Q-EDIT: Just read your edits, sounds like I have nothing to worry about....


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 2, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> GUYS...
> take a deep breath...
> let it out



thats what she said!


the new button is home button?


----------



## blizzak (Oct 2, 2008)

LoneSyn said:
			
		

> @RR: Only a single touchscreen? So its confirmed that its not dual screen?




Not confirmed highly unlikely. Look a couple of pages back i posted some reasons why.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 2, 2008)

is this a record number of people..on a topic...?


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> is this a record number of people..on a topic...?



Maybe...unless it wasnt broken before.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 2, 2008)

blizzak said:
			
		

> LoneSyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alot of people already confirmed it. Ign, gamekyo, gonintendo.


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All signs are pointing towards power button. SD is where the power switch was. And yeah, it's getting a little crazy in here, even I stepped out of my lurking!


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> is this a record number of people..on a topic...?


No...Super Smash Bros Brawl had like a thousand.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 2, 2008)

OMFG I JUST BOUGHT A DS LITE IM SO STOOPID

DSi is retarded


----------



## sonic209 (Oct 2, 2008)

LoneSyn said:
			
		

> @RR: Only a single touchscreen? So its confirmed that its not dual screen?
> 
> Q-EDIT: Just read your edits, sounds like I have nothing to worry about....


well obviously if it were true they have told about by now


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> is this a record number of people..on a topic...?


no, i think we broke like 300 with FFCC:RoF


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Oct 2, 2008)

this is way off topic but........

theres alot of people viewing this topic

NEVER MIND


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat me to it. I feel like this place was a madhouse around the time Brawl hit. I steered clear for a while.


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> blizzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case, then I have nothing to worry about except for larger screens.


----------



## sonic209 (Oct 2, 2008)

Did the battery power even extend


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 2, 2008)

LoneSyn said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold on I might have to eat my word. Just hold on for tomorrow to be sure at the NOA conference. People are confirming but people are still unsure.


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> Did the battery power even extend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evil conferences...


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> Did the battery power even extend


We'll probably have to wait a couple days to get the full picture on things like that. There should be a full press release in the morning/whenever NOA makes their announcement (because you know it's coming).


----------



## Lord Toon (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/dsi.html

Nintendo of Japan already have the specs and features on there site now. I'm very intrigued by this...I personally would like the GBA slot to be on it but we must go forward I guess.//


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I hope they made the brightness levels a physical button and not some crappy menu crap.




Maybe that is what the button on the system is. Because why go from a switch on like every system to a button you might press off when you are playing. That would truely suck. Unless you have to hold it down for x ammount of seconds but still would suck.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 2, 2008)

sonic209 said:
			
		

> Did the battery power even extend



Unknown.


----------



## JJBro1 (Oct 2, 2008)

so im assuming the dsi won't work with flashcards?


----------



## SkH (Oct 2, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first, original DS had that. And a lot of times my progress just lost because of the power button...

And with the DS Lite, my dream has come true. Like with the GBA SP.


----------



## blizzak (Oct 2, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> blizzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still skeptical, Gonintendo and 1up haven't really confirmed, they just point out that what IGN is reporting. and gamekyo's post reeks of poor translation and engrish [not trying to start a flame war or put you down, jsut commenting on the sketchiness of online sources and reliability when this was jsut annouce]

It'll all be answered when Nintendo does its North American Conference, be patient


----------



## The Worst (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## retiredjerk (Oct 2, 2008)

this thing is pretty gay if you already have a DS lite. it all seems so gimmicky.im honestly very surprised they are adding an SD slot and releasing this now when the DS lite is selling well. The SD slot could backfire on them and open the floodgates to piracy but im guessing if it is hacked it will be a back and forth fight like with the PSP and the constant firmware updates. 
I just think they see huge potential in making money off nintendo points. I think the wii showed them just how much people are willing to pay for classics or new downloadable games. so basically if it gets hacked, who cares!?, they'll make a killing on downloaded content.
knowing nintendo this thing will be hacked and we'll all be playing .nds from the SD slot by 09. although personallyi hope the SD slot never gets hacked, but i hope our EDGE's and R4's work.


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that could be and they could have just put the switch on the other side. That being said, I still think that's a power button.


----------



## sonic209 (Oct 2, 2008)

Lord Toon said:
			
		

> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/dsi.html
> 
> Nintendo of Japan already have the specs and features on there site now. I'm very intrigued by this...I personally would like the GBA slot to be on it but we must go forward I guess.//


Damn site doesnt work for me


----------



## gotron228 (Oct 2, 2008)

It would be cool if this was like the wii menu and I'm going to buy this I bet people are just going to make CFW for this like on the PSP


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 2, 2008)

Seriously, would it have killed Nintendo to do a proper DS upgrade instead of dragging out the DS hardware another 2+ years? The DS's 3D abilities were underpowered at launch, and it's only gotten worse over time. The hardware has nudged developers in to producing RPGs, minigame collections, shovelware, and very little else, because the DS can do very little else. It needs a hardware upgrade to enable new games and bring more variety to the field.

Adding more gimmicks isn't going to encourage new games, it's just going to encourage more crap.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The bigger screen and SD slot are nice, but it's half the handheld it needs to be.


----------



## Biengo (Oct 2, 2008)

Nothing about 2 touch screens on Nintendo's site, so I guess there's only one.
But there are 2 cameras, one outside and one inside.
Apparently Wifi will be improved, does that mean WPA will be supported ? If not it would be stupid from Nintendo.

Also the audio player only plays AAC ? That's a surprising choice...


----------



## SkH (Oct 2, 2008)

Confirmed Power Button!!


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 2, 2008)

DSI what a stupid name, why would they use the name of the worst culprit of wii shovelware


----------



## Lord Toon (Oct 2, 2008)

retiredjerk said:
			
		

> The SD slot could backfire on them and open the floodgates to piracy but im guessing if it is hacked it will be a back and forth fight like with the PSP and the constant firmware updates.


If Nintendo has a store for Download Content, then expect Firmware...I'm thinking this because of the Wii. I could be wrong though.//


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

Is engadget a trustworthy site? It still claims that the DS has two touchscreens.


----------



## Another World (Oct 2, 2008)

lets all hope the sd is sdhc. 
lets hope the camera is useful and of good quality.
lets hope the smaller case isn't plagued with problems.

i use my ds now for so much. homebrew lets me browse the web, get directions, check my email, talk online, take notes, make music, etc. adding a camera when on the go is a great idea but it needs to be of good quality. if i can get a better image off my shitty cell phone, then whats the point. also i hope for some type of lens protection, not just a plastic cover but something to protect the plastic over the lens. i carry my ds in my pocket most of the time. i would be interesting to see if the new generation of hacks let us run roms right off of the sd slot. as long as it supports my old flash kits right out of the box i'm sure i'll grab when on release day.

-another world


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 2, 2008)

As posted in the other thread, Mario & Luigi 3, Warioware Touched! 2!
And upscaling!


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> Seriously, would it have killed Nintendo to do a proper DS upgrade instead of dragging out the DS hardware another 2+ years? The DS's 3D abilities were underpowered at launch, and it's only gotten worse over time. The hardware has nudged developers in to producing RPGs, minigame collections, shovelware, and very little else, because the DS can do very little else. It needs a hardware upgrade to enable new games and bring more variety to the field.
> 
> Adding more gimmicks isn't going to encourage new games, it's just going to encourage more crap.
> 
> ...


This could mean that Nintendo thinks the DS could be reaching the end of its life cycle and that a full blown redesign in on the way. I'm just wondering how long it'll take if none of their competitors pressure them into it.


----------



## jos7960 (Oct 2, 2008)

Doesnt the SD slot open a possible solution to GBA emulation?

Or maybe the DSware you can download will feature some GBA games. Just like the Wii features NES SNES and N64 games.  So maybe we can inject own gba roms into the DSware! 

Speculationspeculation
But if happends,  then i MIGHT get one.


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

Let's just hope it can surprise us then.


----------



## blizzak (Oct 2, 2008)

Lord Toon said:
			
		

> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/dsi.html
> 
> Nintendo of Japan already have the specs and features on there site now. I'm very intrigued by this...I personally would like the GBA slot to be on it but we must go forward I guess.//




Looks like a redesign of the home screen aswell.  Also, two camera[the black dots next to them seem to be the mic] and the power button is inside. and as far as i can tell only one touchscreen.

The larger screen looks very nice though, moonshell video finally worth it?


----------



## Lord Toon (Oct 2, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> lets all hope the sd is sdhc.
> lets hope the camera is useful and of good quality.
> lets hope the smaller case isn't plagued with problems.
> 
> ...


Amen brother...//

Lots of people thought that the DS was supposed to be made for kids...But with the different possibilities of homebrew applications, I'm hoping for lots of designs and applications for the camera and SD slot. *crosses fingers*//


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

just found this


----------



## Torrunt (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/dsi.html

Official site, if you can't read it well... you can look at the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The camera quality doesn't look that bad, I don't like it how they brought back a button for the power D:


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Oct 2, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, this is just a preview for what the next handheld successor will have.

I'm not even going to buy this since I'm sure the next evolution in handhelds from Nintendo will be out by 2010 with all of these features and possibly downloadable gba and DS games.

For me it's just the GBA micro all over again.


----------



## blizzak (Oct 2, 2008)

LoneSyn said:
			
		

> Is engadget a trustworthy site? It still claims that the DS has two touchscreens.



Nothing you read on the internet is truly reliable.


Yes, I realize the paradox I created by writing that.


----------



## Another World (Oct 2, 2008)

no ds card slot, just msd slot? =(

-another world


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.gamekyo.com/images9_4_29157.html

A PSP based menu...?


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> As far as I'm concerned, this is just a preview for what the next handheld successor will have.
> 
> I'm not even going to buy this since I'm sure the next evolution in handhelds from Nintendo will be out by 2010 with all of these features and possibly downloadable gba and DS games.
> 
> For me it's just the GBA micro all over again.


That's how I'm taking this too. I'm excited for the possibilities that this thing opens up more than the actual device itself. Let's see what they have at e3/TGS 09!


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> just found this



That just ensured me to NOT buy the DSi unless something surprising happens that gives DSi a much higher advantage.

Why the flying f*** does it NOT have a DS slot?


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 2, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> no ds card slot, just msd slot? =(
> 
> -another world


thats what im wondering

wish there where more pics of the back...


----------



## Xuio (Oct 2, 2008)

For me its disappointment. No gba slot? Shorter battery life? I mean... WTF?

ps. i love my ds lite even more now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> For me it's just the GBA micro all over again.



Yeah, except micro was really smaller...


----------



## johnchan (Oct 2, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Newsflash people...it is more than likely that your R4DS and TopToys and whatevers they are called will still work in the new DS because it is using the same medium and hence, is using the same method of execution to get the code from the card to boot.  If they implemented a new type of protection, it would not be compatible with all the DS games out there.  Unfortunately for Nintendo, they cannot change the architecture just yet.


Thats not entirely true. Flashcarts appear to be similar to legitimate game carts, however there are lots of subtle differences in how they work which could be checked by the new hardware and blocked. There is also the fact that the protocol used by all flash carts for accessing the SD card actually exploits a hardware trick which is not used by any real games and could therefore safely be blocked. It would be stupid of Nintendo not to do anything to block flashcarts, so my guess is that flashcart manufacturers will need to update their products for this new NDS.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 2, 2008)

video:

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/conference20...mov/ds.html?n10


----------



## ciper (Oct 2, 2008)

Basically this is like the PS2 slim or when a car manufacturer slightly changes the headlights and grill on a car to boost sales.

In other words don't be excited because Nintendo is only trying to squeeze a few more dollars out of the DS platform.


----------



## Matsuki (Oct 2, 2008)

No GBA slot seems like a fail to me...


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

Most ds games dont look good as it is and up scaling it wont do it justice.  Also, how is the sound going to be better when there is only two holes for speaker compare to six on the lite and 12 on the phat?  BTW, so far the phat has the best sound for a handheld.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 2, 2008)

I want a NEW handheld! bring back zelda GBA games and I'll be happy. I love the simplicity of the GBA!!


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY hope that Nintendo isn't dumb enough to remove the game playing element from this system and make it download only. If so there would be NO WAY anyone should really consider this an "upgrade" since none of the games that you own would actually work.

Edit: No worries, check out the video and you can clearly see slot-1 when they rotate the system. Put down your pitchforks, no one's storming the Nintendo Castle tonight.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I want a NEW handheld! bring back zelda GBA games and I'll be happy. I love the simplicity of the GBA!!



Why can't you people just move on, the gba is non existence to nintendo.  I dunno how the dsi is failed since I rarely play my gba games anymore.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 2, 2008)

From the video, is there going to be Miis on the DSi? and the ability to buy clothing?
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/conference20...mov/ds.html?n10


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

Saw the video. It showed the DS-Slot for a split second in first half.


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> From the video, is there going to be Miis on the DSi? and the ability to buy clothing?
> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/conference20...mov/ds.html?n10


Could just be Animal Crossing (sorry the video won't load for me). Miis are supposed to be usable on the DS somehow, too tired to look it up, really should go to bed.

Edit: If you're talking about that design thing at the beginning, if that isn't a game I have no idea what that is. Hopefully we'll get some answers in the morning when I'm more coherent.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Oct 2, 2008)

I actually am not impressed at all. As it is I have enough video games to play to last me until 2010 or so. I`ll hold off for the next console I think


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 2, 2008)

It looks pretty ugly.


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

Guess I can finally rest now that there is no major improvements to the system itself.


----------



## MrCheco (Oct 2, 2008)

Now the Wii will be able to share Miis  to the DS from what it looks and that's a karaoke feature I think. It's on the DSi menu


----------



## Chanser (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like the battery life is shorter than the DS Lite.


----------



## wackygoose (Oct 2, 2008)

oh shit im pissed...


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

Guess for now, we can conclude:

DS Lite > DSi

?


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 2, 2008)

That Video has so much games, but I dont know what half of them are due to me not reading Jap.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Oct 2, 2008)

0.3 MP cameras? What the heck is the point of that?! >.> Is it me or is that new DS uglier than the DS Phat? The only thing that looks like that could save this DS is the browser that's built in, and it better be like Firefox Mobile or something >.> Hopefully this one supports WPA security? That would be nice... That camera to me just seems soooooo incredibly useless....


----------



## Mac2492 (Oct 2, 2008)

The new games seem to be more exciting than the console.

Tales of Hearts, Kingdom Hearts, Crystal Chronicles, etc... I also saw a few other action RPGs and sidescrollers that caught my interest. xP
(Yes, I'm a sucker for action RPGs.)


----------



## shairabaldama (Oct 2, 2008)

im quite excited about the new model but i want to comment on the camera outside, it might get damaged there


----------



## kirby145 (Oct 2, 2008)

-Downloadable games
-SD Slot

It is as if Nintendo enjoys piracy and wants to increase the amount of people doing it.


----------



## Mac2492 (Oct 2, 2008)

shairabaldama said:
			
		

> im quite excited about the new model but i want to comment on the camera outside, it might get damaged there



Most phones have cameras lenses on the outside. I don't see the problem here.


----------



## wackygoose (Oct 2, 2008)

Saylient_Dreams said:
			
		

> 0.3 MP cameras? What the heck is the point of that?! >.> Is it me or is that new DS uglier than the DS Phat? The only thing that looks like that could save this DS is the browser that's built in, and it better be like Firefox Mobile or something >.> Hopefully this one supports WPA security? That would be nice... That camera to me just seems soooooo incredibly useless....


yeah... WPA would make it worth buying...


----------



## Dedale (Oct 2, 2008)

Well... we had to be used to Nintendo thing that it consists to make a lot of models for the same console. The DS is surely not an exception !

I don't think the GBA slot absence is a bad thing but yes... the accessories already released which use it... that's bad :/

But, the SD card may introduce some oldies as for the wii and maybe we can play some snes games bought on the marketplace on wii and on dsi... maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, I think we have to wait and see if it's a good upgrade or it's just what we all are thinking now !


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

Why the hell nintendo didn't show all of this at E3???


----------



## Torte (Oct 2, 2008)

It's probably already been said, but way to go big N - DSi...  Now DSI (i.e. that crapper of a development studio) will have even more publicity.

They should've called it DSS for DS Slim.


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 2, 2008)

LoneSyn said:
			
		

> Saw the video. It showed the DS-Slot for a split second in first half.


It's weird, what they showed was this:




That doesn't look like a DS card, but that does look like a DS slot. I don't know kanji, so I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## ciper (Oct 2, 2008)

There is only one touch screen.



			
				wackygoose said:
			
		

> yeah... WPA would make it worth buying...


OH NOES! Teh [email protected] are trying to get you. Better turn on the WPA's!


----------



## Lord Toon (Oct 2, 2008)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> LoneSyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the Nintendo Pedometer...//


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

Eww, shorter battery life and sucky camera(I wub my 10MP) and it's zetta expensive to boot! Maybe I'll get this for my bro for Christmas.


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> LoneSyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure wth is it myself.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> LoneSyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look like some kind of remote

EDIT: just watch the video, it definitely a pedometer which work with something like "DS Fit"


----------



## MrCheco (Oct 2, 2008)

The DS slot is there, like always, the SD slot is on the right side. There a couple of exciting new games coming both to DS and Wii, but the camera and miis are only a plus.

EDIT: looks like a pedometer, for one of the games on the video, Nintendo sure loves the sport stuff and now its coming to the DS


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

Why would a handheld need a remote?


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

Chrono Trigger in the vidoe


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 2, 2008)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> LoneSyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a remote. With one button.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 2, 2008)

TENCHU in the Wii video


----------



## wackygoose (Oct 2, 2008)

ciper said:
			
		

> There is only one touch screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah you didnt get it...

i wont give a shit about security... but almost all places that i go and have a "free internet zone" or something like that... only support WPA

oh yeah and at University i cant put my DS online because of the FUCKING OLD WEP... i know if i go to the Router i can change that but would they liste to me?  would they modify their settings just to let me play Mario Kart online? i dont think so


----------



## The Worst (Oct 2, 2008)

remote for taking pictures obviously, that or its a spy cam add-on


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 2, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> ViRGE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Lord Toon already stated, its a pedometer


----------



## updowners (Oct 2, 2008)

CONFIRMED:
1 touch screen
2 cameras
SD card slot
2  3.25 screens
Downloadable games for points (DSware)
No GBA slot (slot 2)
Guitar Hero unplayable
No multi-touch screen
Listen to music
Radio
Some basic photo editing
In built Web Browser
Slimmer than the DS Lite


----------



## Lord Toon (Oct 2, 2008)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> As Lord Toon already stated, its a pedometer


Thank You...//


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 2, 2008)

I know all this stuff will probably get translated soon enough, but for those who can't wait, I'm translating the Japanese website right now.  I'll have it up in a few.  

*EDIT*
The website has been translated.  For those interested, check here.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

KH looks zetta sexy, that second to the last game(didn't catch the name) looks very interesting.


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 2, 2008)

Obviously, the DSi has a new firmware. So what does this mean for DS/DS Lite? How many of these new Wii features will be compatible with the older models?


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

Another thing I spot is the Volume slide is now gone.

They use volume button on the left side instead.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

Screw Ninty, I just bought my DS last May... 



They should've added phone features and 3G calls, they'll be watching the money roll in for a while.




PS: Wait a sec, no GBA slot? Where do I attach the money printer?


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Another thing I spot is the Volume slide is now gone.
> 
> They use volume button on the left side instead.



So my left hand will now f*** up the volume everytime I play an insane game?


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 2, 2008)

updowners said:
			
		

> CONFIRMED:
> 1 touch screen
> 2 cameras
> SD card slot
> ...



And MP3 player
And you can listen to radio ...




... WHILE WATCHING EXCITE TRUCK BIKE


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone up for some karaoke?



Awesome, 231 replies in 3 hours and still counting, that's not something we see very often.


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 2, 2008)

Where to pre-order /

I sign in asap


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anyone up for some karaoke?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, 231 replies in 3 hours and still counting, that's not something we see very often.



1) I stopped lurking just for this topic
2) Lot of us NDS Lite holders wanted to make sure our money wasnt wasted
3) We now believe NDS L > NDS i


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 2, 2008)

So this new firmare means, no older flash carts like the r4 and the cylclo ds etc will work on ths new dsi?

i need to confirm this before selling my dslite and phat for this dsi..


----------



## Biengo (Oct 2, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> And MP3 player
> And you can listen to radio ...


The player can only play AAC now, and there's nothing about the possibility to listen to radio on their site.
I think that "radio" on the screen capture is only a filter you can apply to a sound file.


----------



## wackygoose (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> So this new firmare means, no older flash carts like the r4 and the cylclo ds etc will work on ths new dsi?
> 
> i need to confirm this before selling my dslite and phat for this dsi..


well i think its to early to get conclusions... just let be patients hehehe


----------



## laurenz (Oct 2, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Anyone up for some karaoke?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, 231 replies in 3 hours and still counting, that's not something we see very often.


Then you must have missed the release of Pokémon, FF3, Brawl, Galaxy and WiiSports.


----------



## updowners (Oct 2, 2008)

Biengo said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it was actually a radio.

(i can read basic japanese characters) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it says

Radio   Karaoke
Echo        8 bit


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

laurenz said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Points at join date* Not sure about Pokemon though, not interested enough.



I have mixed feelings about the matte casing, sure, no more fingerprints etc, but when I look at how awesome my navy blue DSL looks like whenever I change the pic under the guard, it just looks really awesome.


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 2, 2008)

not worth it in my opinion, they changed some of the good features of the lite and just made the ds even worst. The camera's seem ok but is it really necessary to make a new ds? if they wanted a camera on the ds/lite why didn't they just add a slot-2 camera add on and update the firmware of the ds/lite to utilize its features? also the screens don't really seem to make that much to me and the battery life sucks aswell on the dsi.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anyone know what the orange led is for? WiFi? or What?


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

knoxvillz said:
			
		

> not worth it in my opinion, they changed some of the good features of the lite and just made the ds even worst. The camera's seem ok but is it really necessary to make a new ds? if they wanted a camera on the ds/lite why didn't they just add a slot-2 camera add on and update the firmware of the ds/lite to utilize its features? also the screens don't really seem to make that much to me and the battery life sucks aswell on the dsi.




Well hey some of us have money so its worth it to us!


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 2, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the orange light's for? WiFi? or What?


theres pictures above it  d:

its wifi
charger
and power one/off


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 2, 2008)

knoxvillz said:
			
		

> not worth it in my opinion, they changed some of the good features of the lite and just made the ds even worst. The camera's seem ok but is it really necessary to make a new ds? if they wanted a camera on the ds/lite why didn't they just add a slot-2 camera add on and update the firmware of the ds/lite to utilize its features? also the screens don't really seem to make that much to me and the battery life sucks aswell on the dsi.


Like most, theres a high chance that a stronger battery will come out for the DSi.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the orange light's for? WiFi? or What?



Of course its for wifi!  I just want to know what the


----------



## matrix121391 (Oct 2, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the orange led is for? WiFi? or What?


From the picture, it would seem to be WiFi, Charging, and Power.


----------



## updowners (Oct 2, 2008)

CONFIRMED:
1 touch screen
2 cameras
SD card slot
2 3.25 screens
Downloadable games for points (DSware)
No GBA slot (slot 2)
Guitar Hero unplayable
No multi-touch screen
Listen to music
Radio
Some basic photo editing
In built Web Browser
Slimmer than the DS Lite
Three LED indicators (wireless, charging, power)


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 2, 2008)

You know how flashcards like r4's etc...have a firmware..but this new dslite I has a different firmware to dslite and phat...does it really matter , will it effect the use of flashcarts like r4's etc..because flashcarts dont use information from the DSfirmware,Except for the time etc..so i dont think it should matter(i might be wrong) ..just need a bit of clearing up.Or evenif it does,i am sure our hacer friends will work something out.!

Thanks..


----------



## kirby145 (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> You know how flashcards like r4's etc...have a firmware..but this new dslite I has a different firmware to dslite and phat...does it really matter , will it effect the use of flashcarts like r4's etc..because flashcarts dont use information from the DSfirmware,Except for the time etc..so i dont think it should matter(i might be wrong) ..just need a bit of clearing up.Or evenif it does,i am sure our hacer friends will work something out.!
> 
> Thanks..


I think Nintendo is eager to "slip" this type of thing in with any hardware change, but believe me the hackers never sleep.

In fact, running software on it might not even require a flashcart anymore, this is dependable though.

edit: Plus is suspect more ram.... hmmm?


----------



## Biengo (Oct 2, 2008)

updowners said:
			
		

> Biengo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But on the right it says "transform voice and music" making me think that those 4 settings are just filters.
I can read Japanese and there's no mention of radio reception, I don't think they would let it out.


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

i think we are going to need new flashcarts then....


----------



## Mikeypr (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm cool about the DSLi not too much more that would make me want one over my DSL.  But I will update one day. (First price drop perhaps)

One question I have not seen answered is, *WHAT IS THE REMOTE THINGY FOR IN THE VIDEO BELOW*?

You see is for about 1-2 secconds.


DSi Video

Mike


----------



## dire-x (Oct 2, 2008)

Now I'm upset, I was all excited about a new NDS (I'm in the market to buy a new one right now). But now that I've seen it I'm sad. A crappy camera and no GBA slot? Well great, you took out the ability to play some of my favorite games (Golden Sun) and added in something I already have on my cell phone. Well guess this settles it, I'll wait a while for this to get the DSL prices down before buying a DSL.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

falcon64z8 said:
			
		

> knoxvillz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone who has money is willing to spend it on such superfluous things.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

Mikeypr said:
			
		

> I'm cool about the DSLi not too much more that would make me want one over my DSL.  But I will update one day. (First price drop perhaps)
> 
> One question I have not seen answered is, *WHAT IS THE REMOTE THINGY FOR IN THE VIDEO BELOW*?
> 
> ...



Im wondering too, it looks like a car alarm for the ds, lol...


----------



## updowners (Oct 2, 2008)

Biengo said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry i couldn't read the bit on the right.
(remember i can only read _basic_ japanese characters)


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> You know how flashcards like r4's etc...have a firmware..but this new dslite I has a different firmware to dslite and phat...does it really matter , will it effect the use of flashcarts like r4's etc..because flashcarts dont use information from the DSfirmware,Except for the time etc..so i dont think it should matter(i might be wrong) ..just need a bit of clearing up.Or evenif it does,i am sure our hacer friends will work something out.!
> 
> Thanks..


Well...I think it won't change anything because games do use that information(time/birth/nickname)too.


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 2, 2008)

Lord Toon said:
			
		

> Thats the Nintendo Pedometer...//


Ahh, I didn't even consider that. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A pedometer, just what I always wanted. It's not like a higher resolution screen would have been more helpful...


----------



## ridgecity (Oct 2, 2008)

falcon64z8 said:
			
		

> Mikeypr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a pedometer. seems DS Fit is really coming.


----------



## ridgecity (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Nintendo will try to block flashcards somehow. Maybe this is the end...


----------



## Roman_42 (Oct 2, 2008)

This can't be true, useless Cameras and internal storage space for useless multimedia stuff for the price of the good old GBA slot and that's it? That's the new Nintendo Handheld? I don't believe it. This can't be, they gonna be smoked by the next Sony handheld.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 2, 2008)

Did anyone find a good place to prorder this?


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

If old flashcart can be use, then I'm fine.
I wonder, will we be able to use web browser's ram to play GBA?
or the DS ware will offer gbagame?
It also possible that there is extra ram for DS ware to run(if GBA is downloadable)


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 2, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> If old flashcart can be use, then I'm fine.
> I wonder, will we be able to use web browser's ram to play GBA?
> or the DS ware will offer gbagame?




Ya i think it might offer gba-games,but one thing i dont get is how to earn the points you are going to buy with?


----------



## ediblebird (Oct 2, 2008)

i dont know whether i missed it, but is it able to use WPA instead of WEP? It better. Otherwise GRRRRRRRRRRRRR...


----------



## Searinox (Oct 2, 2008)

- No GBA Slot

*Okay is it NOW time for someone to write a slot-1 GBA emulator???* Actually why am I even calling it slot-1 since there's no more slot-2? And how the hell do ya use the DS browser if there's no GBA slot?

Bigger screens YAY! But seriously, no improved hardware?! We're just gonna have the same old graphics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ediblebird: There is not going to be WPA support as long as they don't plan to update the damn hardware. There is not enough processing power to play a game wifi and have it encrypt WPA at the same time, which is just another reason for me to be pissed at them.

Yeah the webcam's nice. Media storage. Woo! Now that solved alot of problems. I'm severely disappointed that there is no hardware improvements and that they took out the GBA slot. *WHAT WERE THEY THINKING???*


----------



## Opium (Oct 2, 2008)

Roman_42 said:
			
		

> This can't be true, useless Cameras and internal storage space for useless multimedia stuff for the price of the good old GBA slot and that's it? That's the new Nintendo Handheld? I don't believe it. This can't be, they gonna be smoked by the next Sony handheld.



This is not a DS2, this is just a DS revision. Like the PSP Slim&Lite or PSP 3000.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 2, 2008)

Searinox said:
			
		

> - No GBA Slot
> 
> *Okay is it NOW time for someone to write a slot-1 GBA emulator???* And how the hell do ya use the DS browser if there's no GBA slot?



They probably added the extra ram into the dsi.


----------



## MrCheco (Oct 2, 2008)

Wii Points are now Nintendo Points, those points are going to be used for the DSi. Possibly they will add more RAM for the browser, and who knows, maybe we will be able to download gba games and save them on the memory.


----------



## Prime (Oct 2, 2008)

It has two touchscreens.

Someone edit JPH's post



			
				B-Blue said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the orange led is for? WiFi? or What?



WiFi.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 2, 2008)

Holy crap!!!

...... That looks terrible.

And no improved d-pad? No sale for me!


----------



## MrCheco (Oct 2, 2008)

So no gba slot means bye bye Taito paddle? XD But seriously they should improve Wi-fi, WPA would be awesome in my book.


----------



## chiseen (Oct 2, 2008)

So the screen increased in size, but the resolution hasn't changed?

Picture quality goes down!!


----------



## Prime (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not liking the random circle on the front of it. It seems to...random.


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 2, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> It has two touchscreens.
> 
> Someone edit JPH's post



i thought it was confirmed to have only one touch screen?


----------



## Opium (Oct 2, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> It has two touchscreens.
> 
> Someone edit JPH's post



No, it has ONE touchscreen.

@Shaun, what's wrong with the DS Lite D-pad?

Meh, I'm pretty disppointed that it looks exactly like the DS Lite, they could've changed the style around a lot and made it very snazzy. Imagine a Macbook Air, rounded and very thin style DS with cameras. DS Ware is very cool though.


----------



## Jiggah (Oct 2, 2008)

What's with the lack of spec for the WiFi?  I mean they are toting around about DSiware, downloadable content and apps, yet nothing about whether it's been upgraded from b to g.


----------



## Joey R. (Oct 2, 2008)

A nice update in some areas, a big letdown in others. It has nothing that makes me want to purchase it, though. I can live without the camera (I already have a "real" digital camera), the music player (ditto), Mii support, SD/built in storage (thanks to my beloved CycloDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and all those features. They are nice, but totally unnecessary and superficial, if you ask me. As for the bigger screen size... nice, again, but I don't think it will actually make a huge difference.

As a second thought, I MAY upgrade to it if I feel I still want to have a DS when mine brakes down... but till then, I can wait.

Edit: Wait, wait, do they shoulder buttons look HUGE or is it just me?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2008)

Would be nice if there is Handheld Virtual Console for this, there are so many GB/GBC/GBA/Neo Geo Pocket and other games can be obtained.

I don't see anyone who already own a DS (and other devices that play music & take pictures) wanting to get this for anything else other than the downloadable stuff that they may offer.

EDIT: I hate the name, its just so obvious.  Makes it sound like some Chinese rip off.


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm gonna get it. Probably. I play my GBA games on my SP and Micro, so the no GBA slot I don't care about. The internal storage(I wonder if homebrew devs will be able to put that to use), integrated browser, thinner, and bigger screens I do like.

So who knows. I"ll see it when it's available in NA. Probably by the summer, or a little earlier.


----------



## Searinox (Oct 2, 2008)

chiseen said:
			
		

> So the screen increased in size, but the resolution hasn't changed?
> 
> Picture quality goes down!!


VERY VERY good point! Increasing screen size and keeping res is going to be a disaster. Already the DS doesn't filter its textures so they're all square-ish just what we need more pixels! =\

If they added the RAM into the DS that would inherently mean improving on hardware... humm... but really, screw it. Its main problem is processing power. They mentioned nothing about new games which could only run on the new DS using its "better hardware". Without that mention, what is it really that the new DS can do and my current one can't? Play music? Take pictures? Record film? Aside from the camera my Supercard can do all that, and DS cameras are dirt cheap for sale on DX if I really MUST have one. Nintendo has made a big mistake.

@ "Just ONE touchscreen": two? Seriously why? It'd be overkill.

KendoKhan: Ohmigod you're right... oh jesus there are SO MANY inconsistencies piling up for their new console... I do hope this is a preview prototype because if they send this into production I am NOT buying it ever!


----------



## KendoKhan (Oct 2, 2008)

Well it looks good and i hope this is still compatible with my flash carts, i don't like them ditching the gba expansion slot.... they just inadvertently kicked activison in the balls with you not being able to play guitar hero on this now,  or any other game that uses the gba slot like the taito paddle or rummble pack,lol.

I guess this will now push forward the real need for gba emulator for slot 1 cards and hopefully this will be powerful enough to get a good snes emulator out....

but now that it uses sd cards and has some internal memory? couldn't it be possible that some one could just hack the DSi thus killing of the need for any flash cards and ending the pirated card market? ( we cant stop you from  downloading our games so we might as well make it so other people cant make cards and profit off of us) of course this is just speculation on my behalf if it is indeed hackable.

whats the "i" stand for?


----------



## decayed.cell (Oct 2, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> oh, i dont care what you do with this >.<
> im updating as engadget updates
> larger screens
> *2* Cameras? wtf? why do we need 2??
> ...


They've changed the firmware, it'd be stupid to not block the current carts but they'd have to retain backwards compatibility so the cart encryption should be the same


----------



## Noitora (Oct 2, 2008)

ughh...now I have to sell a lot of stuff to buy this...


----------



## MrCheco (Oct 2, 2008)

Obviously it is for Apple, kicking them in the nuts. DS sales > Iphone


----------



## decayed.cell (Oct 2, 2008)

grubbymitts said:
			
		

> I wonder if publishers will go down the route of the Super Gameboy for the SNES?  What I mean is will they release one cartridge that works fine for the DS but if you stick it in the DSi it uses the other functions/enhances.  And we all know how well the Super Gameboy did [/sarcasm]
> 
> Really, if this doesn't include better graphics what's the point?  Two touch screens and a couple of cameras? Who cares about that?
> If it ain't broke then don't fix it. Nintendo doesn't need to include better graphics, they focus on gameplay and this is exactly why the DS and its predecessors have beaten and outsold every portable console before it
> ...


Convergent devices. People don't like having to carry 6 different devices to do different things


----------



## jhoff80 (Oct 2, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> @Shaun, what's wrong with the DS Lite D-pad?



Seriously?  When's the last time you've played a game where you needed diagonals then?

The lack of a GBA slot has me very uninterested in this.  DS Ware is cool, but not really that interesting to me.  If it has WPA that'd make me much more interested but still, probably not enough for me.


----------



## decayed.cell (Oct 2, 2008)

beedog19 said:
			
		

> I read somewhere buried in the kotaku comments that the internal memory is 4Gb. If so, 1, why is Nintendo STILL using bits, and 2, where are they getting all of this 512 MB memory? Who still is mass producing this stuff?
> Who cares if they're using bits, other companies use bits too, its an international standard.
> 
> 
> ...


It would be neat to put your games into the internal memory instead of carrying around several carts. Thats why some people buy flashcarts...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

I think there could be more to the camera than we think.....
It would be amazing if they release some games (naturally, it would have to be DSi only games) that use all functions of NDS (touchscreen, microphone and camera), that would be  full-interactive experience..

And just to point out....Camera _CAN_ be used as a motion sensor!! It's not perfect, but it could be used in some games..

I think that this thing looks interesting, I would just like it more if they redesigned thing a little bit....
But, lets wait and see if there will be something more about this..


----------



## decayed.cell (Oct 2, 2008)

kirby145 said:
			
		

> -Downloadable games
> -SD Slot
> 
> It is as if Nintendo enjoys piracy and wants to increase the amount of people doing it.
> ...


They'd have to change the wifi chip. Costs too much money, might as well use their stockpile of DS/DSL wifi chips


----------



## Tigerstar (Oct 2, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> The pictures it takes are 640x480...which is 0.3MP...both cameras have that resolution
> 
> Edit: It appears to have only one camera.
> 
> Edit: But I keep reading everywhere it has two...we shoudl wait for a press release.



I can see two on the pictures. One on the top lid, one in the centre of the hinge. So when the DS is open, you've got one forward-facing camera and one pointing at yourself, rather like mobile phones with dual cameras on (one for photos, one for video calls).


----------



## decayed.cell (Oct 2, 2008)

knoxvillz said:
			
		

> not worth it in my opinion, they changed some of the good features of the lite and just made the ds even worst. The camera's seem ok but is it really necessary to make a new ds? if they wanted a camera on the ds/lite why didn't they just add a slot-2 camera add on and update the firmware of the ds/lite to utilize its features? also the screens don't really seem to make that much to me and the battery life sucks aswell on the dsi.
> They've probably got more planned.
> 
> 
> ...


Its never the end xD


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2008)

KendoKhan said:
			
		

> they just inadvertently kicked activison in the balls with you not being able to play guitar hero on this now


I'm sure it Activision are happy enough being able to sell the GH games to the millions of DS owners already, and now they can release a new add on, if its possible.


----------



## Searinox (Oct 2, 2008)

I just saw... they put the power button WHERE?! Under the cross pad?!

Oh well if they included a music player we might at least be able to expect decent headphones volume... well, YOU might, I'm not getting this thing. =\


----------



## jpxdude (Oct 2, 2008)

Searinox said:
			
		

> I just saw... they put the power button WHERE?! Under the cross pad?!



I concur.  I thought the power button placement on the DS Phat, was bad, but this just takes the biscuit.


----------



## wackygoose (Oct 2, 2008)

Searinox said:
			
		

> - No GBA Slot
> 
> *Okay is it NOW time for someone to write a slot-1 GBA emulator???* Actually why am I even calling it slot-1 since there's no more slot-2? And how the hell do ya use the DS browser if there's no GBA slot?
> 
> ...


im starting to think i should have bought an PSP and wait for something like DS2


----------



## fairuza (Oct 2, 2008)

do you guys think they added wpa/wpa2? can the ds processor handle it?

is the ds hardware powerful enough to emulate a gameboy advance if the emu code if extremely efficient? that lack of slot-2 is a show stopper.


----------



## Jabcecle (Oct 2, 2008)

Whats the beef with the power button?


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 2, 2008)

Engrish-free English translation to the Japanese DSi website here.


----------



## ~De arimasu (Oct 2, 2008)

Why must I always run out of money as soon as something nice shows up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I never bothered with the DS Lite since it didn't add anything _new_ to the DS. I'm interested in this since it's got so many additional features.


----------



## Electric_Wizard (Oct 2, 2008)

Nothing here to make me even consider wanting one.

- No GBA Slot  - *Instant fail*
- SD Slot - *Anyone with a flash card already has this...*
- Internal storage space - *... and this*
- Two built-in cameras (0.3MP) - *quality looks piss poor*
- Music player (seems like a built-in Play-Yan) - *Anyone with a flash card do this too*
- Bigger screens - *don't care - battery life is probably going to suffer*
- Slightly thinner than the DS Lite - *I've got fat hands, I don't want it any smaller*
- Just ONE Touch Screen - *Same as DS/Lite*
- Built in web browser - *Already got the browser and it sucks (unless they've added buckets o' RAM)*
- "DS Ware" to be available for purchase - *Which will all be hacked and available to flash card owners...*
- Mii support on DS - *... as, no doubt, will this*

All these 'amazing' new features for just 50% more than a DSL.

I never believed it would have a second touch screen - would have caused too many compatability issues between the new and old models. They'll save that for the DS-2

I'm actually glad I don't want one. I don't need any more stuff to piss my money away on right now.

I'm sure it'll still sell by the bucket load and anything that takes sales away from Sony is alright by me.


----------



## updowners (Oct 2, 2008)

CONFIRMED:
1 touch screen
2 cameras (3.0 and 0.3megapixel)
SD card slot
2 3.25 screens
Downloadable games for nintendo points (DSware)
No GBA slot (slot 2)
Guitar Hero unplayable
No multi-touch screen
Listen to music
Some basic photo editing
In built Web Browser
Slimmer than the DS Lite
Three LED indicators (wireless, charging, power)
Coming out Nov 1st
Mii support
Shorter battery life 
Flickbook program

Uncomfirmed:
More RAM
Internal memory? (help!)
GBA emulation?
WPA support


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Engrish-free English translation to the Japanese DSi website here.


Thanks Densetsu3000.....I was looking for some translations online,  but couldn't find any..


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

fairuza said:
			
		

> do you guys think they added wpa/wpa2? can the ds processor handle it?
> 
> is the ds hardware powerful enough to emulate a gameboy advance if the emu code if extremely efficient? that lack of slot-2 is a show stopper.


Ummm yea, as it could be done so with slot2 via card so yes it is very possible most likely via SD card and with the onboard memory yea it is very possible.

Actually now that I think of it, could be ran through slot 1 if you can load the emulaotr through the 512MB of suppusode ram and also the game through ram or SD card.


----------



## Normmatt (Oct 2, 2008)

I wonder how long it takes for someone too hack the sd slot to run games (I'll try if/when i get one)


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 2, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Engrish-free English translation to the Japanese DSi website here.



thanks for the translation!

and ill wait to buy mine when they release better colors


----------



## berlinka (Oct 2, 2008)

I honestly don't understand what Nintendo is doing here. The DS Lite still sells like crazy. 
I could imagine that Nintendo would give the DS Lite another sales impulse by redesigning it, bigger screens, better speakers, thinner casing. But instead they're talking about a THIRD pillar!!! Which looks exactly the same as the DSLite!!????? To me it seems this is not a third pillar, but just uninspired risky business.

People all know and love the DS Lite. The core and casual handheld gamer are completely satisfied with the product it seems. It's got all the nifty features you could possibly hope for.....and now???.....A CAMERA! Yes that's what was missing. Oooh and a bigger screen!
To me it doesn't sound very innovative. 

In this very topic I see people saying that they've just bought a DS Lite. If this were to be a real "NEW" product I can see people buying this next to their DS Lite, but when I'm looking at my own situation it's never going to happen. While I've had the DS Lite for 1,5 years now it still is a very cool, slick device and I'm never bored with it. I would feel so stupid if I would buy this new DSi.

Maybe if the new DS would have wonderful state of the art graphics it would make a difference, but if it's basically a DS with a new design and a camera I would feel insulted as a customer already owning the best selling handheld of all time!

I seriously would have loved the idea that Nintendo came up with something that I just had to have. It was the same with the DS and the Wii. At first I was like "I don't need a new GBA" and "I don't need a console, I've got my PC for my gaming needs" and still they managed to blow me away with these products. But with this I can hardly see that happening. 

I'm actually a bit sad because of this news.


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 2, 2008)

Electric_Wizard said:
			
		

> Nothing here to make me even consider wanting one.
> 
> - No GBA Slot  - *Instant fail*
> - SD Slot - *Anyone with a flash card already has this...*
> ...



yeah I was wondering if anyone else didn't like the idea of making it thinner.. I have small hands and the lite can be annoying at times.


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I honestly don't understand what Nintendo is doing here. The DS Lite still sells like crazy.
> I could imagine that Nintendo would give the DS Lite another sales impulse by redesigning it, bigger screens, better speakers, thinner casing. But instead they're talking about a THIRD pillar!!! Which looks exactly the same as the DSLite!!????? To me it seems this is not a third pillar, but just uninspired risky business.


Well Sony is releasing its "new" system so they have to too.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 2, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but that doesn't sound like Nintendo does it? They're succes is not doing what other companies do.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 2, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe the fact that they are running out of things to do with the DS. At least with this, a range of new ideas can be used. Plus, now it can be used for multimedia just like the PSP. (except no video playback and probably lack of NDS FW).

Although, very very very nice. Time to save up for it. Too bad US gets it in 2009, but thats cool. I'll import. But why did they call it the DSi?


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

So far peoples main "Beef" with the new DS is no GBA slot but I think it would be pretty easy to run GBA games. Well if there is the 512MB of ram and the SD port. With the two I think GBA games would still be able to be played. DSware will hopefully have GBA games and if it does then yea GBA gaming will be possible.

Time will tell


----------



## Foppzter (Oct 2, 2008)

Am I the only one that thinks handheld VC when I see DS Ware?
Buying and downloading classic GB/GBC/GBA games. Yes I said GBA, it's perfect with the removement of the GBA slot.


----------



## DivineZeus (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice, i need a second DS! i will take this one instead, for christmas...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, I just read the whole artice. Nintendo, your awesome. I'm sorry for ever doubting you.


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 2, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> fairuza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it's not quite that easy. While the GBA's ARM7 processor has to stay since it's the DS's co-processor, the rest of the GBA compatibility hardware doesn't have to stay and will undoubtedly go. The fact that the ARM7 is staying is great news (we can just pass GBA CPU instructions to the ARM7) making up for the rest of the GBA will be challenging. We're going to have the ARM9, which is going to need to control everything, and then emulate all of the missing GBA bits. I really have no clue what it would take to emulate the GBA's graphics hardware, it should be fairly easy, but don't hold me to this.

And then you run in to the issue of RAM and cart sizes. GBA carts are too big to store in the DS's RAM*, which means you need to stream data in from Slot1. Ask the developers of the other major DS emulators how easy it is to emulate games when you can't put the whole game in RAM... Streaming will also bring up the issues with the tighter specifications of Slot2 compared to Slot1; Slot2 (or rather the GBA) isn't nearly as forgiving as Slot1 (which is why we can get away with using NAND flash for DS games, while we need NOR flash or oodles of RAM loaded from NAND for GBA games) and I'm fairly sure Slot1 can't keep up in the end. So even if we solve the problems with emulating the video hardware, we have an issue with being able to read data from Slot1 fast enough.

As a final answer, I'm going to put a tentative "this isn't possible" out there. I once said the same thing about emulating the Sega Genesis and I was wrong, but that was solely a matter of processing power. I am fairly well convinced that you're never going to be running GBA games on a DSi if you can't load them entirely in to RAM.

Edit: There may also be a problem with RAM latency, but I don't have the data needed to double-check this

* The DS would need 32MB of RAM to emulate most GBA games(16MB to hold the game, the rest for the emulator), 48MB+ to emulate them all


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

Foppzter said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that thinks handheld VC when I see DS Ware?
> Buying and downloading classic GB/GBC/GBA games. Yes I said GBA, it's perfect with the removement of the GBA slot.


Yes I said it before you.

@ViRGE: Said to have 512 MB of ram which is enough to load any GBA game as well as NDS. Being as the largest DS game is what 256MB? While GBA is much smaller. Also there is an SD card slot.


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 2, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Foppzter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't have 512MB of RAM. It may have 512MB of FlashROM(i.e. internal storage), but certainly not 512MB of RAM. Not even the Wii has 512MB of RAM (it has 88MB).


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2008)

IGN posted some details on the new features:

"Select DSi Camera from the menu, and you'll quickly transform your system into a digital camera. Pics that you've taken can be transferred via SD card to your PC and cell phone. You can also send snaps between two DSi systems wirelessly.

In typical Nintendo fashion, the camera will include some game elements. Among the fun features are a facial blending tool, a method for changing facial expressions, and a means of measuring similarity between two faces. The camera itself can be set to take pics in a variety of modes, including normal mode, "trick" mode, and frame mode.

Select the DSi Sound option from the menu, and you'll have yourself a mini music player, complete with a variety of visualizers and audio tools. The system can remove vocals, allowing you to sing along for yourself. Nintendo also appears to have included a built in Band Bros. of sorts, as you can tap buttons along with the rhythm in order to overlay sounds. You can also record 10 second audio samples through the system's microphone for use in your music sessions.

Unfortunately, those looking for MP3 support are out of luck. The DSi Sound program will only support AAC format.

Finally, there's the DSi Shop, a program that serves as the DS version of the Wii Shopping Channel. You'll be able to download free and paid programs from this under the "Nintendo DSiWare" label. Two free programs have been mentioned by Nintendo, an internet browser and a digital notebook that lets you create moving comics."


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> bangbanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my bad I read RAM before at some point. It is 4AM so I am not thinking at 100%. But yea I still think its possible. Only time will tell.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 2, 2008)

I would have liked, if they made the system really smaller with bigger screens and sacrificing the gba-slot for it. But a camera for the gba-slot!? I don`t know... 

But I think they announced some really great games and some of them I´m really thrilled to play... I think that`s more then enough for such a conference...even with this new redesign, which is really not that impressive!


----------



## Smidget (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm happy no 2 touch screens, means I would have to buy another. I'm hopefully assuming correctly the DSWare games will be hacked and then we will be on even playing fields game-wise right? Or am I missing something that the DSi Will play and not the DSL?


----------



## Jabcecle (Oct 2, 2008)

Im just hoping theres RAM, that there might be some way to do new things like running multiple things and so the browser doesn't suck.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 2, 2008)

1 question guys,

Do you guys think its worth me selling a dslite and a dsphat for a DSlI..i think it is...but i want your opinion!


----------



## granville (Oct 2, 2008)

Smidget said:
			
		

> I'm happy no 2 touch screens, means I would have to buy another. I'm hopefully assuming correctly the DSWare games will be hacked and then we will be on even playing fields game-wise right? Or am I missing something that the DSi Will play and not the DSL?


Judging by the fact that Nintendo added no truly new hardware required to run new games, I'm sure the DSiWare games could potentially run on old models of the DS with some hacking (if any of that were even required).


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> 1 question guys,
> 
> Do you guys think its worth me selling a dslite and a dsphat for a DSlI..i think it is...but i want your opinion!



Wait for it to be able to play "backups" and yea I think its kinda worth it. What I see with the DSiPod, I mean DSi is many new homebrew possibilitys


----------



## granville (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> 1 question guys,
> 
> Do you guys think its worth me selling a dslite and a dsphat for a DSlI..i think it is...but i want your opinion!


If you don't mind the loss of slot-2, it might interest you. But I love my gba.


----------



## retiredjerk (Oct 2, 2008)

i think that little remote is the for japanese and their upskirt photos. i can see nintendo promoting it now.Look you can take upskirt shots of women on the train with your new DSi and special remote!! seriously though what the hell is that thing for? guess we'll know in a month if flashcarts work


----------



## ndpndnt16 (Oct 2, 2008)

first i just wanna say this is so cool

nds ware = more apps maybe gba emu etc
firmware updates = sure someone can hack on this and allow to play nds game using sd card (bye bye flash carts)
2 cameras = video chat is posible in future  ^^
on/off button = i think this one is way more better than the old power button
first the old slide power not so good because the small henge inside it easy to snap and no more on/off


i bet this ds will come up with a nds ware video player in future too
oh and i forgot 

"Where is the volume control!!!!!"


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> 1 question guys,
> 
> Do you guys think its worth me selling a dslite and a dsphat for a DSlI..i think it is...but i want your opinion!



I'd personally keep both.  And it's way to early to really decide whether or not you want to start selling them off to save up for the dsi.  Also if you have a job you can save up money for it, Christmas is another option and it wouldn't be a bad idea to wait for the price to drop either.  

I say enjoy your nds lite since it seems like you actually have less game options on the dsi, guitar hero/gba games.  Wait for information to be released imho!


----------



## CyborGamer (Oct 2, 2008)

Only one thought for entire idea: lolwut!

Camera and music player? I suppose it's not a bad thing, actually that's quite all right. I for one always imagined if it would have them. Besides, as an R4 user, my loss of SDHC micro sd doesn't matter anymore, now I can just get an SD card for music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks Nintendo, _maybe_ I won't have to buy another flashcart.


----------



## Jabcecle (Oct 2, 2008)

Mmmmmm video chat


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2008)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> it wouldn't be a bad idea to wait for the price to drop either.


DS Lite & Wii have still yet to have price drops.


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 2, 2008)

ndpndnt16 said:
			
		

> first i just wanna say this is so cool
> 
> nds ware = more apps maybe gba emu etc
> firmware updates = sure someone can hack on this and allow to play nds game using sd card (bye bye flash carts)
> ...



look on the main menu with the buttons, theres a volume control at the bottom of the screen. Also is it just me or did nintendo just create the DAS/DTS from another code:two memories/trace memory?


----------



## ndpndnt16 (Oct 2, 2008)

here is the strange remote thing you guys saw at the video







so this means the volume control is now on firmware?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2008)

ndpndnt16 said:
			
		

> here is the strange remote thing you guys saw at the video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a pedometer for a DS exercise game.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

For the 7621873618763th time, it's a pedometer.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

blizzak said:
			
		

> ALso, if anyone knows, or can give a guess what the black circle on the hinge between the two screens? there a smaller hole i assuem to be a mic. I believe it's a camera, for webcam-like purposes...


Well if you look at the Nintendo Japan website it seems to have a red light coming out of it... maybe some kind of red eye reduction perhaps oO?

I think they are camera&mic.
but the mic hole, also has LED which turn on when camera is operating.


----------



## HoTsHoT89 (Oct 2, 2008)

So if Nintendo does away with the SLOT-2, does that mean that the SD slot will now be used as extra memory, or built-in? And I wonder what happens when you try to play a DSi game that uses the camera functions into a DS Lite...


----------



## funem (Oct 2, 2008)

K, I got bored reading all these post so forgive me if I say something that has already been said...

Concerns :-
Different capabilities means the possibility of incompatibility as there must have to be changes in the opperating system to accomadate the changes.
Crack down on Flash cards, possible extra security in the OS

Plus:-
Front facing cam = Eye toy type games
Reduction in the price of the Lite

These are jjust my quick thoughts.....


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

I just noticed, new power button position is absolutely horrid.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

CyborGamer said:
			
		

> Only one thought for entire idea: lolwut!
> 
> Camera and music player? I suppose it's not a bad thing, actually that's quite all right. I for one always imagined if it would have them. Besides, as an R4 user, my loss of SDHC micro sd doesn't matter anymore, now I can just get an SD card for music.
> 
> ...


From what it looks like.....NO MP3 support, only AAC files......So, I think, we will stick with our flashcarts to play music!!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 2, 2008)

but AAC music > MP3 music. Knowing Nintendo, they will release some software that will help convert your music to .ACC format.


----------



## ndpndnt16 (Oct 2, 2008)

23 pages just now!!!
more to come!!!

i like this damn new DSi 

waiting.........

haha yes its pedometer!!!!

hmmm im still wondering how to connect those into DS?bluetooth?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> but AAC music > MP3 music. Knowing Nintendo, they will release some software that will help convert your music to .ACC format.


It's not about what is better, but what is more spread, and used.......I don't know anyone who has their music library in AAc format....and everybody uses MP3......

So it's easier to stick with the flashcart, than to convert everything you want to listen..


----------



## Drift Monkey (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll def be sticking to my DS Lite...nothing warrants this "upgrade." I don't have 180 bucks to spend on features that don't appeal to me. No GBA slot = fail.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But listening to music on the DS/DSLite is crappy anyway.

Also can't someone just develop an MP3 program for it anyway?  If the DSi has better sound capabilities this would make it a plus for those who can't play music on anything else.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats true. Plus Nintendo probably wouldn't even bother implementing a music player if the sound was just crappy.


----------



## ndpndnt16 (Oct 2, 2008)

another question

if the new Animal crossing have a video chat function so does it allow to chat using DSi too?

haha so many ????? on my head


----------



## goodboy735 (Oct 2, 2008)

ndpndnt16 said:
			
		

> "Where is the volume control!!!!!"


There are two buttons on the left side.


wow this is really cool to me, i still have a phat from about three years ago and nothing has broke..... good ol' phatty
hope it comes out soon


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> But listening to music on the DS/DSLite is crappy anyway.
> 
> Also can't someone just develop an MP3 program for it anyway?  If the DSi has better sound capabilities this would make it a plus for those who can't play music on anything else.


I agree it isn't the best solution one can get, but it's good enough if you don't have any other options......I never actually used NDS for music (just for showoff), but I find myself watching movies very often......

I don't know why Nintendo didn't  make it MP3 compatible..

And I really hope that they'll use camera for some games.....Is it only me, or those two cameras are crappy?! I mean 0.3 MP


----------



## Prime (Oct 2, 2008)

damn I got excited about the dual touch screens.

engadget tells lies


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And I really hope that they'll use camera for some games.....Is it only me, or those two cameras are crappy?! I mean 0.3 MP


Camera will DEFINITELY be horrible, most older Nokia cellphones with camera don't even have quality that sucky.


----------



## LeoDJO (Oct 2, 2008)

hey, and what about games like Guitar Hero, Arkanoid and that new Tony Hawk game with a new accessory? how will they be playable without slot-2?


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ummm They wont..


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Lelouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never realized that, hope the camera is really nice for the pretty high price tag


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2008)

So...

Camera: Its cheap, not very good, you could get a cheap one that is better if you need to take pictures.
Sound: AAC only but that can be changed but you can get a cheap MP3 player anyway (the Mrs has a 4gb one that has good sound quality cost her like £20)
Screens: Bigger but worst resolution?
Battery: 5 hours less.

So far the only reason to replace your own DS would be either that DS is kinda screwy or you really want the DSiWare stuff which could probably be hacked to play on old DS.

Still this would undoubtedly sell really well and would increase sales in games & hardware, this is why Nintendo has done this.

EDIT: Oh and the Internet Browser, that is if its not as bad as the one the DS already has.


----------



## spyke (Oct 2, 2008)

the front page says 2 cameras, one 3MP the other 0.3MP.
I have only heard that its 0.3MP. wheres the source for this 3MP claim?


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 2, 2008)

I think I will be buying this at the european launch (however, it's probably going to be cheaper in US, so maybe I'll buy it from the US).
But I'll also stick with my Phat, for GH... Because, Guitar Hero: Decades(?) is still on the planning, isn't it?

Oh, and maybe there will be something like a virtual console, but now for GB/GBC/GBA games? And maybe (S)NES games too...


----------



## alfatreze (Oct 2, 2008)

More Hardware and Press pics here:

http://bb.watch.impress.co.jp/cda/news/23361.html


Taken from nintendo's press Release:

http://translate.google.com/translate?u=ht...PT&ie=UTF-8

Nintendo DSi" "Nintendo DS Lite"
about the same body size and thickness of the 2.6mm (about 12%) to thin the?SHIMASHITA cell
two LCD screens to 3.0 inches to 3.25 inches (Area ratio of about 17%) are expanding.
The body is equipped with a new, 300,000-pixel camera SD MEMORIKADOSUROTTO use features and "Nintendo DSi camera" and the music player software
"Nintendo DSi sound" stored in memory to save itself, how did you ever "Images or play music," now. 
"Nintendo DSi shop" will be available free through the site, 
"Nintendo DSi browser" save the console can download the memory Wi-Fi communications environment can be viewed on the Internet.
In addition, the Company plans to expand through the Internet, "Nintendo software DSi" (as well as game software, such as calculators will be practical application) can be downloaded for a fee, can be an extension of the body to function, the function of one's own Nintendo DS is available with built.
In the country, "Nintendo DSi" will be released in 2009.

Comparison Chart:

LCD Size:
DS - 3.00
DSI - 3.25

LCD Screen:
DS/DSi - Transmissive TFT color LCD (Capable of displaying 260,000 colors)

Body Size:
DS - Lenght - 133.0mm | Vertical - 73.9mm | Thickness - 21.5mm | (Stylus length about 87.5mm)
DSi - Lenght - 137.0mm | Vertical - 74.9mm | Thickness - 18.9mm | (Stylus length of about 92mm)

Weight:
DS - About 218g (GBA Connector stylus, including battery pack)
DSi - About 214g (Including battery pack stylus)

Charging Time:
DS - About 3 hours
DSi - Approximately 2 hours 30 minutes

Battery Duration:
DS - Minimum brightness - 15-19 h | Low - 10 to 15 h | High - 7 and 11 h | Maximum - 5 to 8 h
DSi - Minimum brightness - 9 to 14 h | Low - 8 to 12 h | Medium - 6 to 9 h | High - 4 to 6 h | Maximum - 3 to 4 h

DSi Japan Website:
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/dsi.html


----------



## Hit (Oct 2, 2008)

OMG, It's ugly
And late, they'd better make a new Nintendo Portable system then making a redone design


----------



## ZPE (Oct 2, 2008)

Drift Monkey said:
			
		

> I'll def be sticking to my DS Lite...nothing warrants this "upgrade." I don't have 180 bucks to spend on features that don't appeal to me. No GBA slot = fail.



I agree until I beat Mother 3 translated.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 2, 2008)

Did anyone notice that the *power button has been moved*?



			
				alfatreze said:
			
		

> Charging Time:
> DS - About 3 hours
> DSi - Approximately 2 hours 30 minutes
> 
> ...



At least the charging time is better..but omg drastic change in battery duration..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

It's actually matte....this is great, no more fingerprints!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, it doesn't have a DS logo on the outer shell of the top screen..


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

ndpndnt16 said:
			
		

> "Where is the volume control!!!!!"


It changed from slide to button.

Located at the left side of the DS


----------



## Kerian (Oct 2, 2008)

Any news on possible texture filterung support? would be awesome


----------



## Isaiah (Oct 2, 2008)

hmm to tell the truth im disappointed and kind of sad that i cant buy it.......


----------



## Jiggah (Oct 2, 2008)

ndpndnt16 said:
			
		

> 23 pages just now!!!
> more to come!!!
> 
> i like this damn new DSi
> ...



Camera acting as an RF/IR detector?  Could also be as simple as through some sort of adhoc i.e. the pedometer has a chip in it.

Probably why in pictures you see them waving it around the other side of the DS.


----------



## alfatreze (Oct 2, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice that the *power button has been moved*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still, it is to notice that it has one extra brightness level, the minimun now may be similar to the DSL low (I hope) wich would make it about the same overall.

We'll have to wait for proper reviews to confirm this though. And that is bound to take a while.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Oct 2, 2008)

Ow god just wished they would have made that, but with more power than the psp has, that would be a dream come true.


----------



## Defiance (Oct 2, 2008)

Wtf!!  I'm all for a new Nintendo system, but this is just ridiculous!  Why on Earth do we need a camera?  This is just...  Ugh.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll be getting it I guess.

Cameras are neat, SD slot has obvious huge potential, onboard memory too..
good things..


----------



## lookout (Oct 2, 2008)

About of the new DSi:
- No GBA Slot


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

Judging by this pic




looking at the scroll bar on bottom screen
Nintendo seem to release a lot of DS ware


another thing I know is sholder buttons also use to take photo.
because it has pic of camera along with "L R"


----------



## Sephi (Oct 2, 2008)

This new DS looks pretty cool, I totally need to buy one when it comes out


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

Turns out they got some ideas from the PSP. Also, expect more wasted efforts and disconnections when playing online due to the sucky power button position.


----------



## HBK (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks pretty cool, if this supports WPA and its new features prove to be useful when it releases, I'm gonna trade my DS Lite in and pay a little extra for this baby.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's hoping DS Ware is hacked to shit and made compatible with flashcarts on all DS iterations


----------



## Mars (Oct 2, 2008)

It seems a bit like Nintendo is competing with the iPod touch, what with the web browser, app store, and camera.


----------



## HBK (Oct 2, 2008)

Mars said:
			
		

> It seems a bit like Nintendo is competing with the iPod touch, what with the web browser, app store, and camera.



Indeed, but that's good competition.


----------



## lookout (Oct 2, 2008)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... it like the remote key for the car! but for DSi


----------



## cory1492 (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like they'll have to increase system memory as well as have onboard user flash to stow applications like the web browser and audio mixer to be able to run them...

Anyone else notice how they keep making the stylus longer? Is it some Asian designer compensating for their short...?


----------



## HBK (Oct 2, 2008)

Some repeated info, but yeah:

The system will be released November 1st in Japan for 18,900 yen (approximately $180 US). Here's what has been revealed about the Nintendo DSi:

Two 3.25-inch screens - 17% bigger than the DS Lite model.
One 3-megapixel camera, maximum resolution 640x480 (photos editable using stylus).
No GBA support...
... replaced by an SD slot!
Overall 3.25 inches thick - 12% thinner than the DS Lite.
*Opera web browser now built-in as part of the firmware.*
Downloadable games, known as DSiWare (storable on SD)
Some DSiWare free, others will cost 200/500/800 Points, with 1000 initially free to all.
Improved audio capabilities - pitch and playback options added.
Releasing in black and white "flavours". 

No Firefox = suck.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice news about the New DS but not for me... I hardly got the DS lite, this is not something that i can be attracted to but one thing is for sure... i really was expecting a camera in the next version since it's very common on portable devices ie. laptops
PSP no where near this but also it's a good idea to introduce these things

NOTE: DSi mostly looks like tht company DSI... let's hope it doesn't perform like it


----------



## Mars (Oct 2, 2008)

I love the matte finish I must add, as opposed to the lite's glossy surface.

But the lack of mp3 support is a huge letdown.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 2, 2008)

The thought of all the homebrew, that's to be developed on these, is orgasmic


----------



## HBK (Oct 2, 2008)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> NOTE: DSi mostly looks like tht company DSI... let's hope it doesn't perform like it



I think Nintendo's products never let down.

@Mars

It has a built in mp3 player, lol.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Oct 2, 2008)

this isnt good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  how about the flashcards ????


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 2, 2008)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> this isnt good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll have to wait to see in a month. The scary thing is that it might be able to get FW updates now D:


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 2, 2008)

holy crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thats all i can say

i totally want this right now.
i wonder if flashcards will still work and/or a softmod may be available with the introduction of an sd slot just like the psp.

and 2 cameras?
do i smell some sort of IM+webcam app coming?

if not officially, it'll totally come through homebrew and the gbatemp bounty willl most likely speed stuff up

(sorry for the spelling and grammar, i m ar some shitty internetcaff an typing ids a pain.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't....it has _music_ player built in.....It supports AAC format only....


----------



## Nintenterd (Oct 2, 2008)

lets hope in the next few weeks they build an accelerometer(motion sensor) into the DSi..


----------



## teonintyfive (Oct 2, 2008)

I want better graphics


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 2, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> So far peoples main "Beef" with the new DS is no GBA slot but I think it would be pretty easy to run GBA games. Well if there is the 512MB of ram and the SD port. With the two I think GBA games would still be able to be played. DSware will hopefully have GBA games and if it does then yea GBA gaming will be possible.
> 
> Time will tell



Where did you read that it would have 512MB of RAM?


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 2, 2008)

It's official, nintendo have created the Dual Another System/Dual Trace System to alter the memories of all gamers!!!!!


----------



## Foppzter (Oct 2, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> I want better graphics



No.
You want a whole new system.
Releasing a new DS revision that gives us better graphics means that it will exist games that's only playable on the DSi, which means older DS owners feel that they are forced to upgrade their DS. This is always a bad decision.


----------



## pasc (Oct 2, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> This new DS looks pretty cool, I totally need to buy one when it comes out


I thought exactly the same ^^, I'm happy I didn't buy a lite !


----------



## Umdlye (Oct 2, 2008)

im not gonna buy this on the day of release... i hope if its out in europe information about slot-2 addons like guitar grip and information about flashcards... sounds great tho...


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Oct 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aac this sucks than is the psp better really nintendo you suck mp3 is the future you cant see that never heard about moonshell
can you guys not try to impent that suckers


----------



## themuddaload (Oct 2, 2008)

um, too bad they didnt do anything to the processor/screen res, etc.

i could care less about the camera, and the apps you download probably wont be much better than homebrew...


----------



## MAIcrosoft (Oct 2, 2008)

damn. my beloved M3 CF is no use anymore with this T .T

but next to that it looks pretty good :3 Oh and with that built in SD slot, we could do "nice" things with that ; D


----------



## zombielove (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm kind of indifferent about it. Cameras? Sounds like more gimmicky games to me. I just want more Castlevania and stuff that's actually enjoyable.

And I want MOAR POWAH! ... Just to broaden what we can do with homebrew, emulators etc.

No GBA slot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does that mean GBA won't be supported natively? Or it will still have GBA hardware, but they'll be downloadable onto SD card, or what?

Built in browser sounds good. There should have been one on the original DS.

I'll get one. But I won't be getting one at launch. I'll wait until we can use flash carts with it.


----------



## superrob (Oct 2, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> Judging by this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woa UGLY DS spotted. What the heck did they think about that ugly power button?

Not something i want to buy.


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 2, 2008)

The news post says "Fantastic!" but I don't understand what's so fantastic about it.
It's just an uglier version of the DS Lite with even smaller speaker holes :| 
Basically, it's a whole lot less of an upgrade from the DS Lite, as compared to the DS Phat->Lite upgrade, and even that isn't worth the price of a new DS unless you've got too much money.

EDIT: Nice blue LED though.
Nintendo could have added DS Ware and MicroSD slot with a simple Slot 1 card, why make a whole new DS for it?
It's just pointless.

This isn't some very early april fools/DSI games pun is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It basically sounds like it will get all the features the PSP has had for ages, and a few useless ones in addition.
Weren't they all "No need for web browser and media, it's a gaming console for christ sake!" before?


----------



## dogman (Oct 2, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Doggy124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the screen is a bit bigger because the borders are a bit smaller than the DS/DSL

Will DS/DSL owners receive a firmware update someday (maybe through the wii)??? Will we be able to buy dsware?

Nice console anyway


----------



## ZPE (Oct 2, 2008)

Power button will be accidentally used. :/


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 2, 2008)

We will just wait in 1 month..Kotaku will have some japanese person trying to run flashcard on it..then we will see....

THE SUSPENSE IS KILLIN ME!!


----------



## zombielove (Oct 2, 2008)

Do we have a pic of the volume control? Still using that damn slider?


----------



## Satangel (Oct 2, 2008)

So in next month the DS Lite will be replaced by this one?
Is this the succesor of the DS Lite? A completely new platform, which means the DS Lite and Phat get left behind?

I don't get it...


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 2, 2008)

If they were going to name it after a developer they could have chosen someone better than DSI.  How about the Nintendo Shin'en?


----------



## Satangel (Oct 2, 2008)

And I don't like those camera's, that's just stuff for minigames


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2008)

Unless they really don't care about piracy with the SD slot, that means there'll be firmware, right?

CFW DS HERE I COME


----------



## delta123 (Oct 2, 2008)

i acutally like the power button being there than on the side. i cant wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 2, 2008)

If i import one of these to australia will there be any compatibility issues?


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 2, 2008)

Wonder how regiofree this DSi will be, cause i see alot of this on sites:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Download and store games on your SD card (Japan only!)


----------



## Satangel (Oct 2, 2008)

delta123 said:
			
		

> i acutally like the power button being there than on the side. i cant wait to get my hands on it.



That power button is really placed bad....
Why not on the side?


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Oct 2, 2008)

more memory means better games but cpu is there changed someting? 
or the grapighs that needs to be better i want a full 3d gta game on the ds not gta chinatown wars.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 2, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> And I don't like those camera's, that's just stuff for minigames



eyetoy ds?>

can't wait for a good wario game to take advantage og that


----------



## Opium (Oct 2, 2008)

tsimehC said:
			
		

> Power button will be accidentally used. :/



Particularly by a lefty like me. I can see myself hitting it while resting my hand near the screen. Why Miyamoto didn't pick up on it I don't know.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 2, 2008)

since i cant afford something like this, im going to make it most horrible Console as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. most likely they copied some of the flashcard code to play music and possibly FLICKBOOK DS home bew source code!
2. the features are nice..but there a cop out..something to make you dump your flashcard for this
3. a ACC to Mp3 "converter" will "appear" on the "Store" once the DSi gets Released...
5. people should NOT have to PAY for GBA GAMES ( which is why the Slot 2 card is gone)
6. MORE MONEY..MORE POINTS...MORE RICHER NINTNEDO
7. I HOPE the SD Slot Gets hacked..that way we can dont have to buy flashcards and make Nintendo mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. half of these features will not be implemented in US...look at PSP!...PSP TV ? *JAPAN*..PSP Spot?...*JAPAN* DS TV? *JAPAN*
8. Guitar Hero 2 DS and tony Hawks Motion DS is comming XD! They cut off activisions balls of with nintendo by doing this..EXPECT TEHM TO CUT TEH CONTRACT!! XD
9. I DEFINITELY HOPE the DSWare Gets hacked the F*** out of so that Nintendo will know That Us hackers are nothing to F*** with!! and retaliation for the R4 Shutdown!!
9. they probably can update with and WITHOUT your consent..so if flashcards work..they might find out WHO YOU ARE and cut you off...(diagasso DX ring a bell??)
10. its just Nintendos immature "answer" to the UNHACKABLE PSP-3000
11. Picture quality suks ass
12. probably ACC format to stop people downloading illegal Mp3's straight from [Censored..Nintendo is  looking!]
13. I hope that the DSi Is like the Atari 5600..it dies..so that way we can get back to Reality with the DS and the NDSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14. Its (ONCE AGAIN) Priced for the people with money. 200 bucks is something I CANT AFFORD.
15 hopefully DSi Games will get on Nintendos ass for using the DSi Name (but nintendo i bet allready "purchased" the name from the company of *shitware*
16. THE BATTERY LIFE IS SHITTIER!!
17. MORE SECURITY WILL BE PUT IN THIS.
18..you bet your sweet ass flashcards will be blocked...
19. OMG Mii Support!! (for a monthly Price \._./)

But there is always going to be somebody with money that is going to buy this to show off and say he/she has the "NEW DSi" *look at me* ..so nintendo will profit from this no doubt about that...

If this will be a pirate machine..i might take back what i said..if not....i won't


----------



## Satangel (Oct 2, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, and the next Fifa will prolly have the same style as the one for the Wii...
With your Mii's head on the players.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 2, 2008)

I do remember a rumor that a media cart was going to be released by N but they didn't... They thought of a better idea
1.) If people want to store more games and they suggest downloading then like Wiiware this is the solution (Flashcard were very famously defending themselves by saying that we can play many games on one card and thus SD is there to implement it officially)
2.) Media - Flashcarts were very famous for mp3 playing and so on thus they knew music is an integral part to anything and they must be kicking themselves as to why they didn't do anything about it until the media cart or now
3.) Internal Browser shows that with the increase in the need to make everything very interactive in terms of online global community, a browser is necessary! (Firefox would have been better and also there are many people who are pirating opera Browser or even homebrew ones so why not make it easier for us)
4.) Camera - Ha! This shows they wanted to add something completely new but they didn't know exactly what but with i-devices (and also the name DSi) there came 2 cameras and my hopes which i think are confirmed is that one which is internal is for the Game like Eye toy and the external one is for the usual camera footage etc. Not a bad idea considering they wanted to do a camera for which performs both these tasks but then people would complain that they have to open the DS to take a picture . (Note: Whatever anyone says... some people don't have a camera and this is not something a flashcard can do so it's cunning)
5.) Bigger Screens - Goes to show that they are concerned with their act of misjudging the need for a smaller DS at a cost of not acknowledging the screen size. Battery life will be decreased obviously but maybe they will increase the capacity and power of the battery to compensate for it
6.) Placement of power switch and it's mode of function is not very nice since you may just inadvertently press it even if you have to do it for a long time plus the side bar was better but if SD came in it's position, there is always other sides for that like the GBA had it in the center so it would be okay if it were in the top right or something

Overall : Excellent ideas but the camera placement and small issues will not be so impressive if people study it well
BUT for those who may consider buying a flashcart with the DS (lite) may think twice since what they want together with the DS is going to be added in the DSi ... good for new (naive) customers but not for those who actually KNOW the DS capabilities
I think it deserves 7/10

Things to consider ; 1.) Can GBA be played now from Slot-1 or SD?
2.) Will Pictochat be better?
3.) WILL FLASHCARTS WORK?
4.) Will the SD slot prove to be an SD Flashcart?
5.) Will the cameras, L-R and Hinges hold on for a long time in terms of durability and purpose?
6.) Will GBA games now be playable through DSiWare?
7.) Will Game Quality decrease greatly if Screen size is increased at the same resolution?
8.) Will the New DSi increase or decrease piracy with SD slots and DSiWare?

There are more but these are enough for today


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

People,  you MUST understand that this ISN'T a new DS, it's an upgrade!! Or if you want,  new version....It can't have better processor, because games for it must be compatible with Phat and Lite DSs!!

Try to understand that......New console (DS2) will have better processor/more memory and more power overall....This one is just improvement over DS!!

Remember the time when NDS was announced, and you heard about touchscreen for the first time?! Most people hated it, and bitched about it, and in the end, you see how much amazing games we got that use touchscreen (Ninja Gaiden, Zelda, EBA and others!!)..
We still don't know how will cameras affect newer games, and if they maybe make some DSi-only games with camera in use....

I actually think that this is very nice upgrade, because it's just that, an upgrade...not new system!!


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 2, 2008)

Foppzter said:
			
		

> teonintyfive said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DS platform is 4 years old now, it's approaching retirement age and has already exceeded the GBA's 3.5 year lifespan. Sooner or later Nintendo will release a successor to the DS using a new platform, and you're going to have to upgrade. New platforms don't have to be a bad thing, unless you're telling me that you're dissatisfied with anything beyond monochrome GameBoy games.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

since i dont have time to scroll. the important question remains...what can we do about pirating thhis new baby

if its been answered i apologize nd link me to sources 
thanks


----------



## Forstride (Oct 2, 2008)

Seems pretty sweet.  I'm all over the cameras, since I don't have a nice Digital Camera or camera phone.  The only thing I really don't like about it is the power button.  By the time it comes out here (US...Christmas time?  Summer?  Any idea?), I should have enough to get it.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2008)

Its not as if Nintendo are going to take your old DS away is it?  Developers aren't gonna not risk missing out on millions of people who won't have a DSi by releasing game that needs a camera, all they will offer is some sort of additonal thing to use it like they do with the Wii Board.

Sure I'd like to see a new system but that wasn't ever gonna happen this soon down the line.  Newer console would mean that Nintendo would have to spend more money on games for it (development on higher end consoles cost more than lower end ones).  So why make an all new console when the old one is still shitting money?


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> People,  you MUST understand that this ISN'T a new DS, it's an upgrade!! Or if you want,  new version....It can't have better processor, because games for it must be compatible with Phat and Lite DSs!!
> 
> Try to understand that......New console (DS2) will have better processor/more memory and more power overall....This one is just improvement over DS!!
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, it has already been confirmed that there won't be DSi exclusive cartridge games. DSiWare will be exclusive due to the fact that it's not physically possible to load it on older DSs, so someone may be able to futz around there depending on what Nintendo will allow (Nintendo has yet to clarify this point). But that won't be the case for cartridge games which means you won't see the camera integrated in any major/AAA games (seeing as how DSiWare will impose strict limits on the prices and sizes of games on that service).


----------



## lookout (Oct 2, 2008)

Top: 3MP Camera (No auto-focus) with a small LED light on the side..
(there is 3 LED at the below of the photo, blue to red: power on and low power, green: charging, yellow:- wifi)





open: new LCD Size, improved speaker (like the new PSP), 0.3MP Camera (idea for video calls 'skype' wifi)
the Power button below left hand, (press to power-on and hold 3sec to turn off) and the start, select buttons Slightly bigger.





top side: new shoulder buttons (notice: L,R also for camera shots) and a new charger slot (not compatible the DS lite charger).
(No re-design on the hinge crack)





bottom side: head-phone slot on the right side and they removed GBA slot (no guitar grip or rubble pack) 
look a lot thinner.. 





left side: new volume 'control buttons' top right..





right side: new SD slot (unsure if it SDHC compatible?) and new Stylus length about 92mm.


----------



## Akoji (Oct 2, 2008)

Im a little bit confused about the camera, is it 2 camera, 0.3 and 3 mp... or only 0.3 mp... because 0.3 is like... cell phone cam quality... and that sucks.


----------



## Sstew (Oct 2, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> since i dont have time to scroll. the important question remains...what can we do about pirating thhis new baby
> 
> if its been answered i apologize nd link me to sources
> thanks



Someone has to get the new DS in their hands before pirating is discussed


----------



## da_head (Oct 2, 2008)

wow. well i'll be damned. they actually released it O.O


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> since i dont have time to scroll. the important question remains...what can we do about pirating thhis new baby
> 
> if its been answered i apologize nd link me to sources
> thanks


When we get the thing in our hands then we'll know.

My guess, well there is internal memory and a SD slot we might get into to hack or just the traditional slot-1 method, which shouldn't be too hard seeing that its just a DS with a camera on it.  All we'll need is to upgrade firmware to make our cards work on a DSi and thats about it.


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 2, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Im a little bit confused about the camera, is it 2 camera, 0.3 and 3 mp... or only 0.3 mp... because 0.3 is like... cell phone cam quality... and that sucks.


0.3MP. 3MP was a transcription error, someone didn't notice the decimal point.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 2, 2008)

I was hoping they would add an accelerometer in place of the GBA Slot.

But this is still cool, hopefully it'll be out by early 2009


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 2, 2008)

I probably won't be getting it.  My flashcart is a slot-2 and I'm too stingy to buy a Cyclo+MicroSD card.  =P


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Im a little bit confused about the camera, is it 2 camera, 0.3 and 3 mp... or only 0.3 mp... because 0.3 is like... cell phone cam quality... and that sucks.



I have a 5MP quality cam on my phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's one 0.3 (the one on the inside) and one 3 (the one on the outside)


----------



## kmihalj (Oct 2, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> but AAC music > MP3 music. Knowing Nintendo, they will release some software that will help convert your music to .ACC format.



Why, ... there is iTunes


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2008)

That thing covering the SD slot, is that a dust jacket or a cradle?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx mate saved me the trouble of scrolling trough 29 pages.

this thing just extended the ds's lifespan by about 3 yrs so i guess i'll get one after i see what team cyclops decides to do with this


----------



## ViRGE (Oct 2, 2008)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> Akoji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm afraid that's incorrect. They're both just 0.3MP.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2008)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> warmijwilfaain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not getting one


----------



## TheWingless (Oct 2, 2008)

Since they're both(iDS and Lite) almost the same shape and the hinge probably works the same way... I seriously hope they have tried to fix the annoying CRACKING HINGE.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 2, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Since they're both(iDS and Lite) almost the same shape and the hinge probably works the same way... I seriously hope they have tried to fix the annoying CRACKING HINGE.



Indeed, and that the L/R buttons keep working, not like with the DS Lite.


----------



## Searinox (Oct 2, 2008)

Good. I'll be looking forward to see the firmware dumped and its browser hacked for 3in1 RAM support. >XD



			
				cory1492 said:
			
		

> Looks like they'll have to increase system memory as well as have onboard user flash to stow applications like the web browser and audio mixer to be able to run them...
> 
> Anyone else notice how they keep making the stylus longer? Is it some Asian designer compensating for their short...?


If they had I think they'd have made the DS thicker not thinner. "longer and thinner" doesn't sound as right as "longer and thicker". XD But yeah they're definately trying to compensate for something they're short of and that is ideas... this article broke my Heart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About that damned 'built-in supposedly faster browser': the 3in1 has DOUBLE the expansion memory that the Opera actually uses. IF the Opera could be patched to use ALL OF THAT RAM it could probably be alot better and faster.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 2, 2008)

I am not impressed.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 2, 2008)

wow cool a new ds lite very nice very nice i think i will buy it in japanese or waiting for english version of DSi
^^


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 2, 2008)

I give it... 2 weeks for it to be hacked after release.


----------



## Zonix (Oct 2, 2008)

I wonder if the flashcarts will be available for use on this or if they blocked them some way.


----------



## thieves like us (Oct 2, 2008)

I think this incarnation is merely a stop-gap to simulate sales in japan until NCL releases a [true] successor to the ds. (although, it does feature the 2 things that were rumoured over a year ago [larger displays and the absense of the slot-two (gba) cartridge slot]


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

fastest solution will be a firmware upgrade


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Oct 2, 2008)

It looks like they are trying to make it more of a multi-media device.


----------



## Miltank (Oct 2, 2008)

abaddon41_80 said:
			
		

> It looks like they are trying to make it more of a multi-media device.


Like the PSP...


----------



## w1kk3d (Oct 2, 2008)

wonder if it gets WPA/WPA2 support - i cant play in my network -.-


----------



## Skye07 (Oct 2, 2008)

Weird, on PCM's site they say it's got 2 touch screens now :s


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2008)

Skye07 said:
			
		

> Weird, on PCM's site they say it's got 2 touch screens now :s


Nintendo have already said that there are only one touch screen, anyone who says different is wrong.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 2, 2008)

GBA>>>>>>> shitty camera

I really don't see why this is worth paying extra money for they are really just milking the nds now. I wish they made a redesign thats totally diffrent like the gba micro was and I really don't see what they where thinking removing the gba slot.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

Miltank said:
			
		

> abaddon41_80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that what we have now with moonshell/sakura?
the only diff is that we dont have a camera


----------



## alucard77 (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, I am happy this was announced since I was worried this would be a great system, and I just replaced my DS.

This thing is useless.  It has a .3 Megapixel Camera, and a .25 larger screen, and a couple of useless tools I would never use.

This thing is lame, you have to be a total fanboy to claim otherwise.  Not even a GBA slot?  Unless they allow you to dump your GBA games and play them off of your SD Card, I can't see how this can be good.

Retarded.


----------



## Hoicsoorkaxor (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello Tramadol Best offer online now - cheap and fast 
http://us.cyworld.com/Cheap_Tramadol_/blog...y_view?postid=2    Tramadol online 
cheap Tramadol 
Fast and Easy Buy Tramadol 
Tramadol 
Male Enhancment & penis enlargement Online - easy to use 
http://us.cyworld.com/Penis_Enlargement_/b...y_view?postid=2 -> penis 
penis enlargement 
male enhancment 
And again about viagra Online 
http://us.cyworld.com/Cheap_VIAGRA_Online_...y_view?postid=2 > viagra 
viagra 
buy viagra 
weight lose  watchers loss fat diet pills
http://us.cyworld.com/Weight_Loss_Watcher/...y_view?postid=2 -> diet pills 
weight loss 
fat loss 
Vitamin - b12 online supplements ! 
http://us.cyworld.com/Vitamins_B12_and_etc...y_view?postid=2 > vitamins 
vitamin b12 
vitamin supplements 


G'night


----------



## thieves like us (Oct 2, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> I really don't see why this is worth paying extra money for they are really just milking the nds now. I wish they made a redesign thats totally diffrent like the gba micro was and I really don't see what they where thinking removing the gba slot.


removal of the gba slot was done as a cost/weight cutting measure. considering that no one is producing game boy advance games any more, I can understand why they did it. (it's no different than the game boy micro not featuring game boy or game boy color backwards compatibility).

edit:
(see above) can someone please explain what the hell spamming a website does? I mean honestly, does *anyone* ever go to these links?!? what a waste of time and bandwidth.


----------



## Whizz (Oct 2, 2008)

So this DS Ware, how long before it's cracked and you can also use it on regular DSLs?

Putting a camera in a DS seems pretty useless to me, but eh. What the heck.


----------



## War (Oct 2, 2008)

The new DS is utterly failage. I'm just hoping the DSware can get hacked, because that does actually sound kinda cool. If we can get that plus the new firmware, then there's absolutely no need for a new DS.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> edit:
> (see above) can someone please explain what the hell spamming a website does? I mean honestly, does *anyone* ever go to these links?!? what a waste of time and bandwidth.


i already reported that post soooooo
but i actually want the iDS in black


----------



## alfatreze (Oct 2, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> GBA>>>>>>> shitty camera
> 
> I really don't see why this is worth paying extra money for they are really just milking the nds now. I wish they made a redesign thats totally diffrent like the gba micro was and I really don't see what they where thinking removing the gba slot.



I don't really see your point:

GBA Micro - Removal of GB compatibility.

DSi - Removal of GBA compatibility.

The big improvements I see is actually on the connectivity and DSWare features. There may be some really cool things going there as is probably a good alternative for  homebrew. It depends on how they offer the SDK (e.g. free for non commercial uses? paid for commercial ones along with the development hardware).

True they could have gone a different route with the redesign, but that would also break too much woth the previous hardware, plus unless they went with more expensive parts, a lot of the hardware couldn't have improved much, in a couple of years I'm sure we'll see a nice flexible transparent oled screen on our DStwo's.

Plus it's an alternative, you want GBS get a DSL, want the new stuff get a DSi, all the Cart games will always be compatible.


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Oct 2, 2008)

Only way this will be good is if someone can make a custom firmware for it that will allow roms and homebrew to be loaded from an SD card.

That'll probably happen maybe a few months after release. In which case no more need for flashcarts.


----------



## alucard77 (Oct 2, 2008)

If I know anything about Homebrew functionality, they will allow regular games, but will disallow everything else.  For instance, emulators, forget about them.  Doom/Quake ports, not gonna happen.

So your stuck with a couple of good homebrew games or apps.  Not much more.

To successfully suceed with being an "open" system, you need to be able to run all homebrew.  Or people will resort to hacking to get what they want.

As for the the DSi being hacked to play roms.  Why would anyone who owns a DS buy a DSi to play roms?  You can get a flashcard for $20 now.


----------



## javad (Oct 2, 2008)

do not really care about the new ds, i prefer to play my ds lite and my supercard


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> The new DS is utterly failage. I'm just hoping the DSware can get hacked, because that does actually sound kinda cool. If we can get that plus the new firmware, then there's absolutely no need for a new DS.


its not so bad. 
i might get one to help "test" current carts 2 weeks after release tho


----------



## dice (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks to the many of you who reported the post


----------



## da_head (Oct 2, 2008)

well iunno wat to make of this. i'll wait a bit to c if flashkarts can work on it or not, and determine if it's worth the upgrade. fortunately, i actually have cash to burn these days


----------



## War (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, another nice thing about it is that it's matte...but I have a case on my DSL anyway.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, another nice thing about it is that it's matte...but I have a case on my DSL anyway.


so THATS why youre not getting one?


----------



## da_head (Oct 2, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, another nice thing about it is that it's matte...but I have a case on my DSL anyway.



matte? u mean fingerprints won't show rite? i have an onyx, and its a bitch >.<

btw, when it says sd, i assume it means microsd....rite?


----------



## Hickeyl (Oct 2, 2008)

The Prince of Codes said:
			
		

> Only way this will be good is if someone can make a custom firmware for it that will allow roms and homebrew to be loaded from an SD card.
> 
> That'll probably happen maybe a few months after release. In which case no more need for flashcarts.



what would you rather get tho

a new ds with camera (woopdy doo) for £/$150+
or a flash card for £/$35

id rather download an image veiwer from homebrew an take pictures with my 5mp camera an transfer them over than spend shit loads of money on stuff i can already do


----------



## Akotan (Oct 2, 2008)

New firmware... it's a little bit worrying... Starting to save money now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes matte as in no fingerprints....and it's regular SD, not micorSD..


----------



## da_head (Oct 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



regular sd? ok fuck this then xD i'm stickin with my flashkart


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Yes matte as in no fingerprints....and it's regular SD, not micorSD..


sd cards come in bigger memory sizes then micro. just wait till someone hacks it so that we dont need cards


----------



## LoneSyn (Oct 2, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just get an adaptor for your microsd and it technically becomes an SD....


----------



## saxamo (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, the hack potential for this thing is amazing. Whatever, though, I'm not too impressed. It prints more moneys!!!!!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 2, 2008)

The DS lite is still better than this ...


----------



## Gamer (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, it has a built-in Browser.

Does that could mean this version has more RAM? (I mean the Nintendo DS Browser needed that expansion pack thing)


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 2, 2008)

Is it just me or does *this photo of the DSi* 
make it seem like the d-pad has been improved? Compare it to the DS Lite sat next to it and the one on the DSi looks flatter, and more like the phat DS d-pad which was A HELL of alot better for diagonals, because it was clicky! The new one looks flatter, and seems like it would have to be clicky for it to work, as compared to the lite sat next to it, there's not enough depth to the dpad for it to be "squishy".

If this is the case, I'll buy a DSi instantly as I hate the Lite dpad with a passion.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

the qustion now is.......si the sd slot sdhc? i would have to think so


----------



## The rate of noth (Oct 2, 2008)

Do not want. Esspecialy since there's no GBA support. DS Ware sounds nice however.


----------



## msa (Oct 2, 2008)

i dont mind the missing gba-slot. dont have any gba-games anyway, and i dont care about them.

but too bad that i have to keep my dsl to play guitar hero... xD


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 2, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does *this photo of the DSi*
> make it seem like the d-pad has been improved? Compare it to the DS Lite sat next to it and the one on the DSi looks flatter, and more like the phat DS d-pad which was A HELL of alot better for diagonals, because it was clicky! The new one looks flatter, and seems like it would have to be clicky for it to work, as compared to the lite sat next to it, there's not enough depth to the dpad for it to be "squishy".
> 
> If this is the case, I'll buy a DSi instantly as I hate the Lite dpad with a passion.


I think they improved this within the lite-shipments. My first lite had a horrible d-pad and now after I got an exchange (L-button broke...) the new d-pad is really good. So one can assume, that they have this on their new redesign...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 2, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Ok, it has a built-in Browser.
> 
> Does that could mean this version has more RAM? (I mean the Nintendo DS Browser needed that expansion pack thing)


Thats a good point. That might be the reason for the lack of a GBA Slot. And if that is the case, it might be possible for GBA Emulation on the DS without the need for a Slot-2.


----------



## alfatreze (Oct 2, 2008)

I believe it is safe to assume that the card will be a standard SD for several reasons:

1 - Compatible with the Wii, just pop out the DSi and in the Wii, you can possibly even download stuff from the wii for it, who knows, but it opens a lot of possibilities. Because of this it will have to stick with being Standard SD (unless they update the wii to support SDHC).

2 - It is an SD also because it's harder to lose and easier to handle, since a lot of DS owners are children or old people. 

3 - 2Gb is a lot of space for many things, even music, unless you want to carry a good lot of music, in wich case you're better off getting an mp3 player. Or just buying more SD cards, wich by now are very very cheap.

4 - This is nintendo we're talking about, and they serve a very broad market, so they try to appeal/satisfy everyone, so the rule keep it simple stupid applies. Easy to find, easy to handle, compatible with a lot of systems/devices, media is not nº1 priority, 2gb is a lot of space, they're not in the business of mp3 players.


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

This is really, really, really bad news for me! I hope on selling 3 DS (2 Lite's and one phat) in about 4 weeks! I was hopeing on getting like $300 for all of them (so I made $200) but now I'll get like $200!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































 I hope you die Nintendo! Why didn't you say this _after_ I sold them!?


----------



## Sendoh (Oct 2, 2008)

Didn't bother to read all 33 pages, so I don't know if this has already been proposed before, but:

Since the DSi is missing the gba slot, and they did announce an online shop for games, do you think they could sell gba games online, and use the DSi's inbuilt PSRAM or NOR memory to play it? (if it's something like this). If this is true, this implies that you are able to boot GBA games from your slot 1 without having to use EZ flash 3 in 1 or something. 

The gba slot news was a big turn off for me though. I would keep my DS lite for the sake of EZ flash 3 in 1.


----------



## Trukkle (Oct 2, 2008)

Not particularly thrilled with this release. Jamming a camera into something doesn't make it new, jamming two in there (one with terrible resolution, probably designed for more ubisoft IMAGINE game gimmicks) makes it worse.
The rest, including the light and power button placement, return of the clicky D-Pad, internal storage/browser/mp3 player and bigger screens should've all been in the Lite.
Being even thinner isn't an advantage either, just means your hands will cramp up sooner. 

Unless there are some real hardware improvements that lead to new possibilities in games, there is no point in this other than to print some more money.

:edit: Everyone getting hopeful about being able to play GBA games from the Slot1 or SD slot. It's possible they removed the GBA processor from the board, meaning no GBA games at all.


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

Trukkle said:
			
		

> Not particularly thrilled with this release. Jamming a camera into something doesn't make it new, jamming two in there (one with terrible resolution, probably designed for more ubisoft IMAGINE game gimmicks) makes it worse.
> The rest, including the light and power button placement, return of the *clicky D-Pad*, internal storage/browser/mp3 player and bigger screens should've all been in the Lite.
> Being even thinner isn't an advantage either, just means your hands will cramp up sooner.
> 
> Unless there are some real hardware improvements that lead to new possibilities in games, there is no point in this other than to print some more money.


I love that...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, some bad news for all of you thinking about getting a price cut for DSL/Wii. Nintendo confirmed they won't be getting price cuts.


----------



## Trukkle (Oct 2, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> clicky D-pad


That and the power-button and lights are the only positive things about it, to me. 

Until it gets cracked, that is.


----------



## Tyralyon (Oct 2, 2008)

I love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




None of the features got me very excited, but the fact that the hardware did NOT get an upgrade was the best news ever for me. It means there will still be released good 2D games for a couple more years.

Something I noticed, maybe some have already posted it, but the DS logo has been removed from the cover of the DS. Not that important, but I liked that little detail on the DSL.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 2, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, some bad news for all of you thinking about getting a price cut for DSL/Wii. Nintendo confirmed they won't be getting price cuts.


Well, that's most certainly lame.  Paying full-price for outdated hardware?  Joy to the world indeed.


----------



## Scathraax (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't know if want..


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, some bad news for all of you thinking about getting a price cut for DSL/Wii. *Nintendo confirmed they won't be getting price cuts*.


Ya when I got my Lite a year or two ago Lite's were $130 and phats were $130 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## CPhantom (Oct 2, 2008)

whoa, no GBA slot? o.o; that makes this weird then. Will this thing have more ram in it then? Seems to be the only way to do it. I mean, we will also be losing the rumble pack and such for certain games. Makes me sad, haha.

I can only assume it has more ram if it has a built in browser! Sucks to those who've BOUGHT the browser, haha.


Also, the SD cart slot will be really nice. I don't understand the internal memory though.


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> It's not about what is better, but what is more spread, and used.......I don't know anyone who has their music library in AAc format....and everybody uses MP3......
> Approximately 75% of my music library is in AAC because I own an iPod so AAC support sounds really good, but I doubt I'd use it since I have a perfectly working iPod Nano v2 at home.
> 
> QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Oct 2 2008, 12:54 PM)


Am I the only one noticing the icon for Rhythm Tengoku Gold?


I'd probably consider buying the DSi when the full potential of it has been revealed.


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 2, 2008)

i just put together a video of the dsi when i was bored, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGzQ8YP7oSM

it showcases all the DSi's specs


----------



## go185 (Oct 2, 2008)

Kinda disappointed in this, noting too revolutionary...

3MP camera?  My cell phone has 3.2MP
MP3 player?  Cell phone...
Web browser?  Cell phone...
Touch screen interface?  Cell phone...

(and no, my cell phone is NOT an iPhone)

Will I still get this?  Hells yes.



			
				Trukkle said:
			
		

> :edit: Everyone getting hopeful about being able to play GBA games from the Slot1 or SD slot. It's possible they removed the GBA processor from the board, meaning no GBA games at all.



If this NDSi is supposed to be backwards compatible with current DS games, it will still have the ARM7 processor, because many current DS games use the ARM7 processor for things like wifi configuration, touch screen usage, ect.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF DSi support SDHC
But somehow, I feel nintendo didn't include it


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Oct 2, 2008)

No way i'll be getting that.... I'm rather aiming for a Pandora


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 2, 2008)

Someone needs to shove a flash cart into this thing and see if it boots.


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice video:


----------



## go185 (Oct 2, 2008)

Wolfsclaw said:
			
		

> No way i'll be getting that.... I'm rather aiming for a Pandora



Which costs almost two times as much...


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 2, 2008)

go185 said:
			
		

> Wolfsclaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and has no real games coming to it


----------



## JPH (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone know where they can be pre-ordered online?


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> go185 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And will drop the price in half soon because no one will buy it.


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Anyone know where they can be pre-ordered online?


I don't think you can yet, if ever and if they did you'd need to live in Japan!

EDIT: Sorry double post.


----------



## cosmiccinema (Oct 2, 2008)

not much of an upgrade, except for resolution and shape.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 2, 2008)

Funny...
When I first saw the pic of DSi 





I think of this


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 2, 2008)

This looks like a big kick in the balls to Activision.. they are releasing a second Guitar Hero game on the DS and a new Tony Hawk game using the GBA slot for a motion sensing accessory


----------



## Searinox (Oct 2, 2008)

NDG! XDDD

If it has builtin RAM for the browser maybe it could be exploited for GBA emulation. That'd solve the slot-2 removal con.... for flashcart users only. XD


----------



## D-Trogh (Oct 2, 2008)

I think it's cool.. and that's like all I have to say right now =P


----------



## pasc (Oct 2, 2008)

thats what I thought too..


Anyways, I wonder, since in this DS Videos all those games had black borders around them (even the mighty kh 358/2 days) what the hell is the space used for or... better, WHEN ? Thats what I'm curious bout.

I'm just happy I didn't buy a lite and waited for this baby ^^.


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 2, 2008)

when is the Us confrence


----------



## alfatreze (Oct 2, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> This looks like a big kick in the balls to Activision.. they are releasing a second Guitar Hero game on the DS and a new Tony Hawk game using the GBA slot for a motion sensing accessory



Well, I believe there are a few million DS's with GBA slots here and there. So they'll probably manage well enough. In the future they can probably make them wireless/more expensive  like the new pedometer acessory.


----------



## nitro2k01 (Oct 2, 2008)

Searinox said:
			
		

> NDG! XDDD
> 
> If it has builtin RAM for the browser maybe it could be exploited for GBA emulation. That'd solve the slot-2 removal con.... for flashcart users only. XD


I've thought about that too. But even if you could glitch the DSi into GBA mode (Heck, you can even glitch the GBAMicro into GBC mode, even if it's useless) I don't think you can access slot 1 or the SD card from GBA mode, which means no saving. I'd love to be proven wrong though.

Also, can anybody confirm that the DSi has the same (relatively) slow CPU as the original DS? I have seen the comparison on Joystiq which indicates just that, but let's hope they are wrong.


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 2, 2008)

any links to the press conference?  starts any minute now!!!


----------



## Searinox (Oct 2, 2008)

nitro2k01 said:
			
		

> Searinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said anything about GBA mode? It's most likely that the code for running GBA has been removed along with the slot-2 hardware that supports it. The GBA games are going to run in NDS mode, with an interpreter program(emulator) translating the GBA CPU instructions into NDS CPU instructions and using the RAM expansion to store the ROM. The saving routines will all write to the microSD. Which reminds me, that way we won't have to patch ROMs for SRAM anymore.


----------



## jtroye32 (Oct 2, 2008)

No thanks, I already have a camera phone with internet and a DS Lite. so i'd have 1 less feature (gba slot). FTL


----------



## camurso_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Bah! no GBA slot cart...


----------



## Akoji (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you think that the DSi will be import friendly? (like with the 6 language like the DS/DSlite?) If so I will import it.


----------



## Sehjenkai (Oct 2, 2008)

video on DSI info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOLnlzI0mLk


----------



## greyhound (Oct 2, 2008)

wow, 36 pages. I can't read them all, is there any news on the wireless security protocol?


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> any links to the press conference?  starts any minute now!!!


I want that too! Someone send a live link!!!


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 2, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> wow, 36 pages. I can't read them all, is there any news on the wireless security protocol?


Nothing yet greyhound. Maybe we'll find out more with the NOA conference which may be going on as I type.


----------



## Slowking (Oct 2, 2008)

Searinox said:
			
		

> nitro2k01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Afaik the NDS uses the GBA-Processor for NDS-games, so Nintendo can't just remove it. Maybe they even left GBA-Mode in the firmware and it's just not accessable (like with Gamecube games on korean Wiis). So I don't think that there will be any emulating. The extra RAM or internal Flash (if it' fast enough) will be used to store the games and the GBA-CPU will be used to run them. I don't think that there will be any emulating involved.


----------



## Sehjenkai (Oct 2, 2008)

CONFERENCE LINKS! there all in japanese of course sorry! >.<

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywEzXitoc9k

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKCXZqUG_48

Part3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezzouGbyix0

cheers


----------



## amptor (Oct 2, 2008)

no gba slot, bah... I'll stick to the current DS.. that camera is going to be shitty too, no flash bulb.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 2, 2008)

I most likely won't be buying a DSi. I thought both screens were touch screen since someone mentioned it. Apparently it isn't. So.. no need to buy a third DS. Yay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless something really good comes out for DSi and it's only available for DSi.


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

Sehjenkai said:
			
		

> CONFERENCE LINKS! there all in japanese of course sorry! >.<
> 
> Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywEzXitoc9k
> ...


I'm a Nintendo fan so most likely I'll buy it. I hope to get it on the the day it comes out...


----------



## Sehjenkai (Oct 2, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Sehjenkai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're quite welcome


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 2, 2008)

The only good things about this is:

1. the RAM and built in browser 
2. The SD Slot (Kind of useless, but if you think about it it should be there, every other handheld has one except for nintendo, but now they do)


Will i buy it:

Only when i "accidentally" break my DS lite lol


----------



## War (Oct 2, 2008)

I hope WiFI supports WEP Pre-Shared Key D: Cause it really suckws to have to change my router settings behind my mom's back every single time I want to use WiFi.


----------



## Shichibukai (Oct 2, 2008)

Perfect. My Ds Phat is one hit away for the upperscreen falls


----------



## Sehjenkai (Oct 2, 2008)

THERE WILL BE A US PRESS CONFERENCE TODAY 

now we will get the exact facts later today


----------



## crescentsaber (Oct 2, 2008)

DS  --> DSi 

Wii --> Wiii ????? o.O


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 2, 2008)

new iDS COMING OUT NEXT YEAR
now you cheap bastards can save up


----------



## LTK (Oct 2, 2008)

hmm with the SD slot and firmware settings, does this mean the end of m3/r4 and the like?


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> new iDS COMING OUT NEXT YEAR
> now you cheap bastards can save up
> I have the money now
> 
> ...


What do you think?!? Nintendo will just let you play roms on the SD with THERE firmware!? My guess is that the DSi will have a hack like the PSP but you'll need a cart to get it on.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Oct 2, 2008)

my answer is flashed firmware


----------



## LTK (Oct 2, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but maybe someone will make something to go on a SD card that overwrites the official firmware.
I'm not that tech-smart but it doesn't sound too farfetched.


----------



## Sehjenkai (Oct 2, 2008)

LTK said:
			
		

> hmm with the SD slot and firmware settings, does this mean the end of m3/r4 and the like?



maybe i'm thinking we can just us the sd card from the flash cart models and play teh games for the Sd cart slot and such

I do hope there is no touch screen though

nintendo will have truly shots themselves in the face if they do

because that means all DSL and Phat DS owners won't be able to get new games and there for have to get the DSI


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe it can have cfw like the PSP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Jibib (Oct 2, 2008)

IDEA: DS Ware AKA Virtual Console games AKA GBA GAMES!?!?!?!?!?! SO instead of GBA slot you can download them?!?!?!?! 

What ya think!?


----------



## LTK (Oct 2, 2008)

Sehjenkai said:
			
		

> LTK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DSi only has 1 touch screen. (like the DSlite)


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Maybe it can have cfw like the PSP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm saying.

When the firmware is dumped I'll try to run it on my Lite.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 2, 2008)

There already is a "custom" firmware for the DS, called FlashMe.  Not really custom, but it's definitely something that overwrites the original factory FW, as far as I know.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 2, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> There already is a "custom" firmware for the DS, called FlashMe.  Not really custom, but it's definitely something that overwrites the original factory FW, as far as I know.



At least make something where you can use the sd card instead of a flashcart. I guess no one would buy them (flashcart) now if this is possible


----------



## Hit (Oct 2, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Maybe it can have cfw like the PSP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Course it can, there are already some Custom Firmwares for Regular DS's/Lite's but they suck
And nobody is going to be interested to make custom firmwares for a device that is dying and old
Just my thoughts


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> There already is a "custom" firmware for the DS, called FlashMe.  Not really custom, but it's definitely something that overwrites the original factory FW, as far as I know.


I know about FlashMe but it isn't really 'custom'.


----------



## Sehjenkai (Oct 2, 2008)

LTK said:
			
		

> Sehjenkai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good then there is no reason for me to get this


----------



## Dunny (Oct 2, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know this is probably totally the wrong crowd to try and explain this to but:

The pandora has more than enough speed (way more) to emulate the DS. It also has a touchscreen, and a large enough screen (800x480) area to put both DS screens on it at once. It can already do GBA emulation, and full speed SNES - Chrono Trigger runs smooth as hell, full speed Amiga, Megadrive, PC Engine, Jaguar and PS1, with fullspeed N64 emulation on the way. 

It's slightly larger than the DSL. As well as the Dpad and face buttons (ABXY), there's two analogue controllers, and a keyboard. And Wifi, _and_ bluetooth. Twin SDHC slots. TV-Out. OMAP 3 running the latest generation of ARM CPUs, which makes it (very) roughly equivalent to a 1.4ghz ARM9. Overclockable from the default 600mhz to 900mhz with no side effects. 10 hours of battery on one charge, USB/AC charging. Full USB host. Oh, and a very, very fast PowerVR 3D accelerator.

But the best part is that it's completely open.

No firmware will try to lock you out. It runs linux, but transparently (though Ubuntu runs fine on it) - all you want to do is done via a menu. It runs firefox, and any other linux app you care to try. It runs Quake 3, and should be powerful enough to run Doom3 when the source is made public. Homebrew is just a case of dropping it onto your SD Card (or transferring over the USB/Wifi network).

There's already an _enormous_ library of games waiting to be ported, and many already have been. It's pretty much source compatible with the GP2x, so there's a shitload of software already there for you.

No, there's no big developers behind this. That's _why_ it's so expensive. Ninty and Sony make a loss on their consoles, because they recoup that loss through game sales. Pandora can't do that, as all the software is free.

Besides, despite the price and the shouts of "obvious fail" from guys like you, the pandora has sold out in the first two days of pre-order sales. Obvious fail, yeah [/sarcasm].

I'm quite glad that ninty announced this now - I feel even better about my pandora pre-order, and look forward to getting it sometime between now and the end of november!

:-)

D.


----------



## Akoji (Oct 2, 2008)

... viral marketing?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 2, 2008)

...people care about the Pandora?


----------



## Dunny (Oct 2, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> ...people care about the Pandora?



They must do - the first 2000 sold out in 2 hours :-p

Don't get me wrong, I love my DSL and wouldn't get rid of it for the world - but when something as powerful as the Pandora comes along, it's too good to pass up. Did I mention that mine will have 64gb of storage on it, btw? :-D

D.


----------



## miketh2005 (Oct 2, 2008)

looks very cool, buying domain names now


----------



## Minox (Oct 2, 2008)

Dunny said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't have 64GB storage on it. Just 256MB onboard and 2 SDHC card slots that could use 2*32GB SDHCs.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 2, 2008)

Dunny said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted (and wow, only 2000 for a "launch"?), but look at this from the point of view of the Everyman, He Who is Ignorant of Piracy.  What does the Pandora offer him?  Sure, you can say anything and everything about how this can emulate so many systems and perfectly too, but how is the Everyman going to know about that?  And to further my point, let's say he does find out about it, but he takes the moral highroad to this and refuses to pirate despite how well the Pandora will allow him to play so many games.  Then that benefits him even less-so than it could have to begin with.  

Not trying to be a little bitch or anything, but you have to see these things in a different viewpoint, which is difficult since almost all of us here steal games.  =P  The DSi wasn't made to concede to us, since we're not even a factor (debatable).  The DS was made to cater to gamers, yet it has a fairly rampant piracy issue.  The Pandora...well, apart from piracy, what else can do you do with it?

Then again, that whole argument completely ignores the PSP and we all know how that one went, eh?


----------



## doyama (Oct 2, 2008)

A few things that are somewhat annoying from looking at this

http://weekly.ascii.jp/2008/10/ds_i.html

1) The stylus is slightly longer on the new version. Possible that your current stylus will not be compatible.

????????????

2) AC charger slot shape has been modified. Again means any AC charging things you have now will not be compatible.

AC??????????????????????????

Some things that might be annoying

1) Power button on the inside of the unit. I suppose its possible that if you have giant hands or something that you might press it by accident. I see it more of a problem when holding the DS vertically, where you might press it by accident.

2) Volume is controlled by buttons. This is a personal thing I guess if you like buttons or the old slider. Again because it's right next to the D pad on the side, if you have fat hands you might activate this by accident a lot.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 2, 2008)

doyama said:
			
		

> A few things that are somewhat annoying
> 
> 1) The stylus is slightly longer on the new version. Possible that your current stylus will not be compatible.
> 2) AC charger slot has been modified.
> ...


The first half:
1.)  Same issue from DS -> DS Lite.  I have a Wii wriststrap with the Lite stylus attached because of my mammoth hands.  XD
2.)  Same thing with the DS -> Lite too.  Probably why I'm so irritated looking for DS Phat-compatible stuff because _nothing is_ anymore, it's all Lite instead.  And now, everything will be DSi-only.

And second half:
1.)  The original DS had power on the inside too, same side, just directly above the control pad.  Considering you have to press the button for about a solid half-to-a-full second for the system to power off, I didn't find that to be a big problem.  My thumb never goes to where the switch is now anyway.
2.)  That's new, and I kinda wonder how that's going to go.  I mean yeah, you're SOL if the buttons break, but aren't you equally-so if your slider fucks up on you?  I've always had problems trying to get the DS to be quiet, but still audible without headphones, and doing that with a slider takes very minute touches to ease it to the right just enough...maybe buttons are a better way to go.  I gotta try it to be sure.

Never had a Lite myself so I think I'd be more adjusted to these changes since it seems like they brought together ideas of the old and new DSes for this thing.


----------



## Dunny (Oct 2, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Dunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh. "what else?" - I'll ignore that for the time being, there's so much I could ramble on about that it can do, besides games and emulators :-p 

I think the most appealing aspect of the pandora is that when ninty announced the DSi, they went to the community and said "this is what you want in a handheld". The Pandora crew went to their community and said "what do you want in a handheld?" The pandora guys didn't design it, the community did. We're getting everything we asked for, which is a gamer's dream come true. 

And it's a shame that it won't get the success of the vastly inferior Nintendo offering, but that's life. And it won't detract from the pleasure I've had in playing all the really classic and cool games that my DSL gave me. For me at least though, this news from the big N is the final nail in the coffin - I'm tired of being told what I want, and what I can have, and now _I_ get to decide.

And I can code for it without anyone telling me I can't. Epic WIN.

*Back on topic - *

I don't think that GBA games will ever be a factor again, now. The DS doesn't have the horsepower to emulate the GBA well enough - though the recent megadrive progress has been astonishing even for a seasoned emu-author like me, I suppose anything is theoretically possible. I would say this though - if GBA emulation was possible, it would have been done by now simply using RAM expansions. It hasn't - it's run on native hardware with extra RAM via slot-2. With the removal of slot 2, I suspect a lot of the extra GBA hardware (not the ARM7, but certainly the display hardware) will be removed to make room for the camera and extra tat.

And that's why I don't lay out another $180 on the new DSi, but will be buying another DSL for the missus at xmas - she loves her GBA games, and when packaged up in the same box as brain training and other puzzlers, she's in heaven. 

Assuming the DSL is still available, of course.

D.


----------



## zlac (Oct 2, 2008)

All I'm interested is hardware processing power, will it be the same as old DS or will it be more powerfull...
I saw some PSP games for the first time few days ago, and I have to say it would be really sweet to have graphics like that on DS.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's quite sad that PSP poker looks way better than DS state-of-the-art games!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 2, 2008)

You have a lot of good points.  And yes, I didn't know jack shit about the Pandora apart from it being a clamshell design and that one picture of it that was on here a few days ago.  The fact that three guys are taking even a minor share in a mostly-Nintendo-somewhat-Sony handheld market is indeed interesting.  Best of luck to them, despite the fact that all odds are against them, and their biggest draw to gamers is what could potentially land them all in jail.  =P  The whole "tape recorders are illegal" argument again, oh brother.

I'm a cheap-ass using the DS I got for Christmas three years ago and a slot-2 flashcart I got the summer afterwards.  Outdated to the max, you can say.  I'm lucky that most of the games coming out now still work with the slot-2, compared to most slot-1s having 99.99% compatibility with no patching (I'm also using a firmware that hasn't been updated since Mega Man ZX Advent (U) was out, and that STILL doesn't work).  But it gets me by.  I got a PSP fully-knowing I was going to hack that thing as soon as I could, and I even bought a second memory card just for PS1 and emulators.  

Why am I rambling again?  I don't know.  But anyway, yeah.  It unfortunately doesn't matter how much more powerful one system is over another, it's all about the support.  The original Gameboy defeated the superior Game Gear by a large margin.  Why?  Better games for one (and Pokemon moved systems like you wouldn't believe), and the Game Gear had a monstrous battery eating habit.  The GG was a bit before its time though, so that's something that would come back to haunt Sega again during the Dreamcast (at least in America where it failed horribly, unfortunately).

I think I'm done here now.  =P


----------



## gussesa (Oct 2, 2008)

will have compatibility with FLASHCARDS? 
I HOPE YES....


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 2, 2008)

Damn, I want this. Maybe I will ask for it for X-Mas!


----------



## sirhiro (Oct 2, 2008)

I just hope this 'new firmware' doesn't stop flashcarts from operating..


----------



## Agjsdfd (Oct 2, 2008)

SO.. we will be able to connect it with Wii?
Is it gonna be region locked, or can we just play any region games like the DS, if so then am gonna get it on launch =)


----------



## Roman_42 (Oct 2, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> Roman_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but unlike the update from the old DS to the DS Lite they didn't just improve the handheld, this time they've changed it.

New DS games which require a Camera and internal memory won't work anymore on the DS Lite/Phat.
Old DS games which require the GBA slot won't work on the DSi anymore.

So IMHO this is almost a new system.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 2, 2008)

Holy crap im so over whelmed. i want it but money is tight with college and stuff. and i just sent away for a new shell for my dsl. crap.


----------



## Gore (Oct 2, 2008)

Bah, I'll be getting a job, I'll give my DSlite to my brother and buy one of these.
After a PSP of course.


----------



## Dunny (Oct 2, 2008)

One thing that has occurred to me - 

This lack of a slot-2 option is a little disturbing. Everyone knows that piracy is rampant on the DS. If a game company wants to ensure that there are maximum sales of their game then the best way would be to include an extra that you can't get by pirating.

The guitar-hero grip. Motion sensor. Paddle controller. Edit: There's also the Browser add-on. I know that Opera is being bundled in with the system firmware (possibly), but _someone_ was selling that browser for the DS, and now they can't.

None of those can be used by the pirate unless he or she buys the game. And the games are nowhere near as much fun without them.

Looks like the removal of the slot-2 is 

a) Going to make things easier for pirates \o/
b) a _huge_ kick in the nuts for the game studios that offered us these extras, and probably a huge kick in the nuts for their sales potential too. 

Erk, eh?

D.


----------



## superbob (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, I don't know if strategically it's a good idea from Nintendo to release a DS update like that.
The actual DSL is very popular and even it doesn't have the same multimedia capabilities than a PSP, it's for me a "coherent hardware solution".
It seems they released it only to step on the PSP market ...
And I'm not sure leaving GBA slot is a good thing, mainly for expansions (like guitar hero) because it makes the console not totally backward compatible.
I think it was a very bad idea ... (even if they did the same for GBA with GBC support)

Personally I bought my DSL for gaming and this new hardware don't convince me at all for this point (even if I know it's not a new console, just an upgrade).
The only thing I hope is that a new hardware could be available for the actual DSL (WPA security could be great).

I'm a little upset because I was waiting for good ds games for "core gamers" and, instead developping on that, we've got a huge (useless for me) multi-media upgrade...
one more thing to decieve gamers like me ...

Please nintendo, make GAMES (and good ones ...)

EDIT :


			
				Dunny said:
			
		

> The guitar-hero grip. Motion sensor. Paddle controller. Edit: There's also the Browser add-on. I know that Opera is being bundled in with the system firmware (possibly), but _someone_ was selling that browser for the DS, and now they can't.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Looks like the removal of the slot-2 is [...] a _huge_ kick in the nuts for the game studios that offered us these extras, and probably a huge kick in the nuts for their sales potential too.


I totally agree with you !


----------



## X D D X (Oct 2, 2008)

Amazing, can't believe the rumours were true. This looks pretty good.


----------



## Kbs (Oct 2, 2008)

I know it's been mentioned already, but why would they get rid of the GBA slot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No Guitar Hero for the DSi :X  I'm sure they'll release a version some how though.


----------



## Gore (Oct 2, 2008)

Kbs said:
			
		

> I know it's been mentioned already, but why would they get rid of the GBA slot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How? Wireless?
fuhgetaboutit.


----------



## elfsander (Oct 2, 2008)

Roman_42 said:
			
		

> New DS games which require a Camera and internal memory won't work anymore on the DS Lite/Phat.
> Old DS games which require the GBA slot won't work on the DSi anymore.


Those games will have to be downloaded, and downloaded games won't work on old DS-es. But retail DS games will not be DSi exclusive.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol, what's the point of having 2 cameras FFS >__>

Looks good tho, might pick it up when flashcarts are compatible.


----------



## layzieyez (Oct 2, 2008)

As interesting as this new development may be for most, I'll only be interested when someone confirms that flashcarts work on this iteration.  I'm still quite happy with my DSL.


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 2, 2008)

Dunny said:
			
		

> One thing that has occurred to me -
> 
> This lack of a slot-2 option is a little disturbing. Everyone knows that piracy is rampant on the DS. If a game company wants to ensure that there are maximum sales of their game then the best way would be to include an extra that you can't get by pirating.
> 
> ...




To my knowledge there were only like 4 games out of the entire 2500+ DS library that needs a special addon (slot 2)  There's the DS browser (not someone, but Nintendo was the one who developed it), Guitar Hero On Tour (and there's already tutorials out there on how to make your own, as well as patches to the ROM itself to play without the addon), DS Fit, or whatever it was called that uses the Pedometer in the Slot 2 to track how many steps you take during the day, and there was the Rumble pack that worked with Metriod Prime Hunters (what other games did it work with??)

So, all the "NEEDED Slot 2" devices weren't actually needed!  The only thing I can see this hurting are games that used the GBA version of it to transfer data (Pokemon, D. Band Bros (japan))

Things were never that hard for pirates... the Guitar Hero patch was out within 4 days of the ROM being released... no big deal there...

MANY MANY MANY Slot 1 flash carts have patches for the DS browser to be used with Slot 2 flash carts, and there's even homebrew Browser apps out there that don't need anything in slot 2!

As for the kick in the nuts to sales??  Yea... I get ya there... now, people will have to KEEP their old DS phat/lite to play guitar hero, AND buy a DSi... yea, huge hurt for Nintendo!!  With all the new hardware, and faster WiFi, who's to say there won't be a wireless solution for the Guitar Grip, or other devices!  Just look a the new Pedometer... wireless... bet no one will think of a way to use anything else  wirelessly!  NOPE!!

As for pirates... if there's a will, there's a way... there will always be pirates, so there will always be a way around everything!

[sarcasm]Well, I'm off to build me a new Guitar Grip for GHT... that way I don't have to go out and buy it... because, arrrhhgg!!  I BE A PIRATE!![/sarcasm]


----------



## sigh (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmmm...still on DS Phat, so I could probably do with an upgrade.


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't know if anyone said this already but I hope you can download gameboy advance games.


----------



## ciper (Oct 2, 2008)

My limited Japanese translation of the official Nintento site says it has picture chat, the DS shop and something called "download play" (i assume like the free demos at game stores?). It also says you can use pay or non pay wireless LAN. Not sure why they want to specify that but they do. I couldn't find any mention of an FM radio. Two cameras, one inside (by the mic) one out, and an sd memory card slot. It also has a music player and internal memory for downloaded software.

From what I can tell the SD slot can be used to store music files (MP3?) and you can use the system as a portable music player! Thats where the radio confusion came from.


----------



## geokilla (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not going to read 40 pages, but I read that both cameras are like 0.3MP and not 3MP for the outer camera.

Also, anyone know if it'll support flash cards?


----------



## manobon (Oct 2, 2008)

Like many other people have already stated, while it Would be cool to have a new hardware product to purchase, it doesn't seem worthwhile for the (I'm guessing?) majority of gbatempers...until they find out whether or not the 'old' flashcarts will work, or if new flascarts/modding becomes available, etc.

It's the same thing with the PSP-3000- not an upgrade regarding the processing power, but of 'features'/more-possible limitations for pirates... so the best option seems to just wait it out. (Which we'll have to anyhow, right? 'Well into the calendar year of 2009' and all that?)


...and that Pandora thing looks/sounds Awesome, by the way, though -unless PSP/DSL/DSi emulators are perfected on it- not as deserving (for me!) of a purchase as say, a MSI Wind/EEE PC with 6-cell battery.


----------



## manobon (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ not mp3s but AAC files will be supported


----------



## Seven (Oct 2, 2008)

Oho.

PSP 0.5 + a camera, - GBA games. Smashing.

Absolutely smashing.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 2, 2008)

I remember this.  The GameBoy Color, while having some cartridges that were only for it (like Super Mario Bros Deluxe), had several that could play on the original GameBoy, but could also be played on the Color as intended.  So the black cartridges were dual-types so to speak, and the clear paks with a slighty different shape were meant to be used only with the GBC (and were shaped so that the famous power-slot thing wouldn't be able to go on unless you cut that off).

So, this is to the DS as the GameBoy Color was to the original GameBoy.  ...in a way, anyway.  I presume that there will be games like the "clear-pak" GBC-only titles that can only work on a DSi, but everything else will be a "black-pak" DS-any cartridge.  

...I wonder.  I can't remember if they actually have different-colored carts out for the DS, but that would certainly be one way to differentiate the systems it can play on.  Hmm hmm.


----------



## Hit (Oct 2, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> oh, i dont care what you do with this >.<
> im updating as engadget updates
> larger screens
> *2* Cameras? wtf? why do we need 2??
> and internal memory?


Obvious one for Camera Games which is in front and the other one for usage as a photo camera which would be the 3MP camera


----------



## Henrike (Oct 2, 2008)

40 pages? that's too much reading...

[sarcasm] it's like a digital cam that play games! [/sarcasm]
In my opinion Nintendo is triyng to milk more money from the casual gamers, and i don't like this kind of attitude.
They must be happy with the money from the real gamers!!!

jokes aside, i don't think this camera thing will be so great, and i like the slot-2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they don't needed to take it off...


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 2, 2008)

Hit said:
			
		

> Obvious one for Camera Games which is in front and the other one for usage as a photo camera which would be the 3MP camera


People keep saying that both are .3MP, which makes no sense to me.  Why have them both be the same resolution if one's got a bigger lens?  

...you know, I'm now also vaguely reminded of that guy who turned his DS into a ...uh, the add-on thing for cameras to make it take pictures.  Yeah.  Shutter, whatever thing.


----------



## ackers (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry if these have already been posted (not looking through 40 pages!)











New power button looks ugly I mean wtf leave it how it was?? And the camera? Ewww... DS Lite looks much sexier.


----------



## Arno (Oct 2, 2008)

What I want to know is if the firmware has an English setting so I can get it at launch...


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 2, 2008)

Now, If im gunna buy this it has to have 32mb of ram+

atleast a 240mhz processor. otherwise scrap this im getting a pandora.


----------



## m3rox (Oct 2, 2008)

DSnWii0wn said:
			
		

> What I want to know is if the firmware has an English setting so I can get it at launch...



Same here, I'm hoping it does as I would really like a replacement for my current DS, and seeing as November isn't that far off..


----------



## BurlyEd (Oct 2, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond and Pearl (and probably Platinum) look for a Pokemon GBA card in slot 2 late in the game.
Certain Pokemon can only be caught if the correct GBA card is found in slot 2.
Other Pokemon may be transferred from Slot 2 GBA Games to Slot 1 DS games.
Conclusion: DSi is not Pokemon compatible!  The DSi cannot replace the DS.

If it is not EDGE compatible, N can kiss my A!


----------



## m3rox (Oct 2, 2008)

BurlyEd said:
			
		

> Pokemon Diamond and Pearl (and probably Platinum) look for a Pokemon GBA card in slot 2 late in the game.
> Certain Pokemon can only be caught if the correct GBA card is found in slot 2.
> Other Pokemon may be transferred from Slot 2 GBA Games to Slot 1 DS games.
> Conclusion: DSi is not Pokemon compatible!  The DSi cannot replace the DS.
> ...



There's always cheat devices.


----------



## Thunderboyx (Oct 2, 2008)

if the built in web browser is better than the Opera one then i might get it.


----------



## Mars (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6198456.html?...adlines;title;1

Won't be released until "well into 2009".


----------



## updowners (Oct 2, 2008)

okay i have gathered most of the information (by looking through the whole 40 pages).

CONFIRMED:
1 touch screen
2 cameras (3.0 and 0.3megapixel)
SD card slot
2 3.25 screens
Downloadable games for nintendo points (DSware)
No GBA slot (slot 2)
Guitar Hero unplayable
No multi-touch screen
Listen to music (AAC format)
Some basic photo editing
In built Web Browser (Opera)
Slimmer than the DS Lite
Three LED indicators (wireless, charging, power)
Coming out Nov 1st (in Japan) 
Mii support
Shorter battery life 
Flickbook program
Pedometer addon
Playing arkanoid without the paddle controller
Volume control on left side
Improved Audio capabilties
Colours: black and white
Its a power 'button'

Uncomfirmed:
More RAM (for the web browser)
Internal memory (is it 512MB?)
GBA emulation?
WPA support
Firmware updates
SDHC support
Video chat
Older flashcard support?

(no need to thank me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Henrike (Oct 2, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> BurlyEd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but the pkmn magic is in not using any cheats, u know, like in the TV...


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 2, 2008)

I have been you guys saying a lot "Whats the point of 2 cameras".

----The point!-----


The one outside is made fro picture taking purposes.
The one inside is made for gmaing use as you cant use the outside one as, you wont konw whats going on in the game!

So do you guys understand know?

Thanks,

VISHI SO FISHI


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thunderboyx said:
			
		

> if the built in web browser is better than the Opera one then i might get it.


the built in browser in dsi is the opera browser
why not firefox i really expected more from nitendo it looks like psp3000 is winning again nitendo suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









all my hope was for nothing


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 2, 2008)

aND ONE MORE THING,

the nintendo dsliteI is only going to be avaliable on 1st november in Japan only!...
For other countires its going to be in 2009!


----------



## James B. (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> aND ONE MORE THING,
> 
> the nintendo dsliteI is only going to be avaliable on 1st november in Japan only!...
> For other countires its going to be in 2009!



Wow, thanks Captain Obvious, I had NO idea.


----------



## m3rox (Oct 2, 2008)

updowners said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> (no need to thank me
> 
> ...



for what?  posting stuff that everybody here already knows?


----------



## Mars (Oct 2, 2008)

And how exactly is that supposed to be obvious?


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 2, 2008)

ciper said:
			
		

> My limited Japanese translation of the official Nintento site says it has picture chat, the DS shop and something called "download play" (i assume like the free demos at game stores?). It also says you can use pay or non pay wireless LAN. Not sure why they want to specify that but they do. I couldn't find any mention of an FM radio. Two cameras, one inside (by the mic) one out, and an sd memory card slot. It also has a music player and internal memory for downloaded software.
> 
> From what I can tell the SD slot can be used to store music files (MP3?) and you can use the system as a portable music player! Thats where the radio confusion came from.


You should look at this.


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

Probably mid 2009 is when most people will get it. New homebrew options with the new DS.

Opera is a fine browser Sarvesh50.

And VISHI SO FISHI I understood a while ago


----------



## LTK (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> aND ONE MORE THING,
> 
> the nintendo dsliteI is only going to be avaliable on 1st november in Japan only!...
> For other countires its going to be in 2009!




It's just NDSi not dslitei..


----------



## Monkey01 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sarvesh50 said:
			
		

> Thunderboyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opera or Firefox doesn't really matter, as it's a completely other browser then the one from the PC's anyway.
Besides that, Firefox isn't better than Opera as a PC browser as well. It's mostly a matter of preference, Firefox is just way more overhyped with all the fanboys loving the new features which Opera already had way before Firefox...
Anyways, it's probably gonna look somewhat like it, but not having to have 2 cartridges to use it is a pro anyway. And I hope it's a bit more speedy because it doesn't need to read RAM from a GBA cart, but will use upgraded internal RAM.


----------



## James B. (Oct 2, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean, its not that bad, its a nice list, and he did a lot of work for those lazy people, but Vishi whatever just kind of posted a well known fact, not the specifics >.>


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 2, 2008)

No GBA Slot = Not moving up to it.

I have no reason to have 2 DS models at the same time and I want GBA so easy choice for me.


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh come on people it is NDSiPod.


----------



## LTK (Oct 2, 2008)

They should have put internet phone capabilities in it. ):
Then it would be a true Iphone rival.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 2, 2008)

I wonder why they dumped the nds logo?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I always thought that it looks really cool...

But nice, that they got rid of the glossy. Now one might consider buying a black one


----------



## updowners (Oct 2, 2008)

James B. said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should help all the idiots out there who still think it has two touchscreens


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok i can now cofirm the old flash carts wont work on the DSI!!!!


































JUST KIDDING(I HAVE NO IDEA!~)


----------



## jampot5000 (Oct 2, 2008)

dunno if anyone has already posted this but if it has the ds browser built in, it must have some sort of extra ram in it equivolent of the GBA Ram expansion, does this mean we will be able to boot gba games from a slot 1 device, or will it not work because of the removal of the gba hardware all together? what do you all think


----------



## updowners (Oct 2, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> JUST KIDDING(I HAVE NO IDEA!~)




O RLY I DIDN'T NOTICE


----------



## Tac 21 (Oct 2, 2008)

this is harilous, obviously a response to the flash card industry/ Faster times of faster technology.

but what really bothers me, is this.


_Also, to make the handheld console thin, Nintendo took away the slot for Game Boy Advance games. No longer can GBA games be played on DS and DS games that use the GBA slot can't be used on DSi but a new range of DSi-only games are likely to appear so this could make up for the difference._

source: http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/arti...tendos_dsi.html


I call BS. 

Waste of time an money if you already have the original OR the lite.

This thing is the micro reject of the series. (not that I'm saying the micro was bad! just unnecessary but nice novelty.)


----------



## Jordan10la (Oct 2, 2008)

Holy shit I am just seeing this topic now. So many replies. D: God damn, I'll never read them all. So I guess I'm starting from here. Also what was this released at was there a live feed? If so how did I not hear of it?


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

jampot5000 said:
			
		

> dunno if anyone has already posted this but if it has the ds browser built in, it must have some sort of extra ram in it equivolent of the GBA Ram expansion, does this mean we will be able to boot gba games from a slot 1 device, or will it not work because of the removal of the gba hardware all together? what do you all think


Yea I did some 12 odd hours ago. But yea I think GBA games will be able to be launched. Not sure if via Slot1 and if not through slot one then SD card.

Though some disagree with me. As I said before only time will tell.


----------



## ciper (Oct 2, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> You should look at this.


Perfect! Wish I had seen it sooner because that wasn't easy for me.


----------



## Issac (Oct 2, 2008)

I am really pissed... 
why?

They finally release the metallic rose DSL in the US, NOT BUNDLED with that crappy nintendogs game... so I give in an buy a new DSL, to upgrade from my release day phatty, since it just was released and all... like two months later they fuck us (new DSL buyers) with a new console ¬_¬

I'd understand it if it wasn't an all hyped up release for the new colors and shit, but first hype new colors to attract the last few ppl who don't have an DSL, and now: piss in their faces, release a new one... i am angry!

And i don't see the use in that 0.25 inch larger screen? add a black border around the screens? what for? are new games going to fill it all up, so the "old" systems can't play it?

me = angry.


----------



## Arno (Oct 2, 2008)

Tac 21 said:
			
		

> This thing is the micro reject of the series. (not that I'm saying the micro was bad! just unnecessary but nice novelty.)



That works out well. I'll use my Micro and I'll get a DSi.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Oct 2, 2008)

Agreed. This won't be worth it at all. 

First of all, considering that they're first talk about the original 'new ds rumors' was that the next 'handheld' would be to accommodate the MMO side of games, so as such this will not do that, since it doesn't have internet phone capabilities, only WiFi.

As for you people even considering the iPhone a handheld gaming platform, please gtfo of a TRUE gaming platform. The iPhone is a piece of shit phone with shitty games stuffed onto it with nothing more than money hungry californian homosexual programming skaters programs's so that they can make a quick buck. Apple is so commercial it's not even funny, they make the majority of you idiots with an IQ under 50 buy their shit because it looks 'hip' and has 'street cred', and when you do, you realize a few years later that they don't service any warranty you have, and won't even sell you spare parts to fix it yourself if out of warranty, furthermore EVERY SINGLE FEATURE YOU WANT you need to pay for, generally in excess.

In any case, the DSi is definitely better than the iPhone, but will it be better than the DSLite? I highly doubt this. The increases that they've made are not good enough to be worth it, they keep going the uber-commercial side of things like Apple and making things smaller and smaller instead of just keeping the same size and beefing it up a lot more. To be honest they should take a note from Sony and not shrink so much, but try and double or at least x1.5 the strength of the machine.

I'm also hoping that these new 'DSi' games will work in the DSLite/DS, cause if they don't, it will be like they're just pissing on us, and at that point, I'll be saying fuck nintendo.

One thing that I find ridiculous to the highest extent is their SD slot... it seems that this will make it a lot easier for people to dump games once they find out how, among other things... this allows for much foreign code to be used easier. Can't wait to find out if it'll work or not. I'm probably going to ask my cousin to get me one if flashcarts work on them, or if we find it soon enough after released in Japan.

--
@Above - For the size you save on the other, you'd have to carry your Micro as well, and guess what? IT ends up being more space used overall.


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Oct 2, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> I am really pissed...
> why?
> 
> They finally release the metallic rose DSL in the US, NOT BUNDLED with that crappy nintendogs game... so I give in an buy a new DSL, to upgrade from my release day phatty, since it just was released and all... like two months later they fuck us (new DSL buyers) with a new console ¬_¬
> ...



The resolution did not change, just the screen is larger. A larger screen will look nicer. 

With a built in SD Slot, maybe a soft mod will come out.


----------



## jampot5000 (Oct 2, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> jampot5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice someone agrees i hope it does allow for this even though nintendo would never condone it unless it was through the DSi Ware however if they make it so ya have to download gba games to play, i will be doing it through a flash kart because there is no way i would pay for a gba game though DSiware when ive bought them orginially like pokemon or boktai 1 and 2


----------



## Banger (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh god please help me I just bought a NDSL a few months ago and now they are releasing a new system I wonder what I shall do I hate you nintendo I hope everyone from nintendo dies a horrible death for doing this to me!!!! Even though unless I can get a japanese version I probably will not be able to get the system till mid 2009. Woah is me I might cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## jampot5000 (Oct 2, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Oh god please help me I just bought a NDSL a few months ago and now they are releasing a new system I wonder what I shall do I hate you nintendo I hope everyone from nintendo dies a horrible death for doing this to me!!!! Even though unless I can get a japanese version I probably will not be able to get the system till mid 2009. Woah is me I might cry myself to sleep now.



maybe that was a little harsh


----------



## lcdec (Oct 2, 2008)

There's probably 2 cameras so you can video conference with other people over wifi.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 2, 2008)

Just got home from work......read most of this thread before I went, read the rest just now.


This DSi does seem like a device aimed solely at the casual gamer, extreme Nintendo fans and senior citizens who have trouble seeing the current DS screens.  The cameras are indeed only .3MP NOT 3MP.  640X480 resolution only equals 307200 pixels.  For all intents and purposes that is .3MP. That resolution is crap for any REAL camera.  It might look decent squished down into the DS's 256x192 res screens, but not on anything else. 1MP is one-million pixels. That's considerably more than 640x480, let alone the rumors of 3MP on the DSi. (1280x1024 is only 1.3MP) The camera sounds like just a come-a-long for noobs who hear "camera" and think they MUST have it without realizing how crappy the reolution actually is. Maybe they'll use it for adding your pic to DS-ware games or so you can take quick pics for use with its new built-in browser (here's a p1c of my pen0s har-har-har). Who knows, but I don't really see it as any kind of "special" feature. 

Speaking of the built-in browser.....

I think the browser will be an improved version of the two-cart DS version of Opera.  It would HAVE to be somewhat improved just to allow downloads of the DS-ware stuff.  Whether it will provide any other new functionality is yet to be seen, but you can only hope Java might work....as well as maybe SOME Flash, but I doubt it, the DS just doesn't really have the power for it.  I'd almost be willing to bet that GBA games will available to be purchased from their DS-ware deal to be played on the DSi, since it lacks a physical GBA port, but has extra onboard storage memory. The DSi WILL still have an ARM7 CPU simply because DS games require the ARM7 as well as the ARM9 to work.  The SD card will store the "ROM" you download, as well as your AAC music and it will run through the extra memory in the DSi......as well being the RAM for the browser.  I don't think they will completely eliminate GBA in the DSi, they'll just make you have to PAY for it.  Remember, Ninty makes squat off the sales of used GBA games.  So they found a way to make money off of them again.

If there will be firmware updates on the DSi, you can bet your ass that flashcarts won't work with it unless hackers come up with a way to make flashcarts absolutely, positively, 100% look like an official cart, or Ninty was dumb enough to leave the same (or similar) exploit in it that the DS and DSL has that allows flashcarts to work.  They'll probably even rip off the hackers who created various emu's on the GBA and DS to provide downloadable "retro" games.  It wouldn't surprise me.

The ONLY plus's I see with the DSi are the larger screens and the better sound.  I don't think 1/2 inch larger screens will affect the quality of the graphics as bad as many think it will, and better sound is always....well....better. But everything else about it is just....useless to me.

That said, unless they come up with some AMAZING DS-ware download content for the DSi, I see no reason to get one.  My DSlite is my "pocket arcade", I'm not giving up the nearly 600 games (GBA and various emu's) in my slot2, let alone the possibility of my "100-games-in-one" slot1 cart not working, for slightly bigger screens, downloadable casual noobware, low res picture capabilities or marginally improved sound.  For a pirate like me, the DSi just isn't as practical as my current DSlite. Besides, I have my DSlite all accessorized the way I like it and many of those accessories wouldn't work with the DSi.  
I'm not willing to start all over again like that.....especially not with the lack of good games on the system.  Maybe you guys are impressed with a lot of the recent DS games, but I sure ain't. Even many of the games y'all consider AAA are crap to me.  I'm sure if I listed many of the games I DO like on the DS, you guys would think THEY are crap, but that's how it goes for a 40 year old gamer who has ALWAYS had different tastes in games than everyone else.

To be honest, I hope the DSi is as big a failure as the GBAmicro. It would serve Nintendo right to see that gamers (true gamers anyway) are not willing to be fleeced.....again.


----------



## JDMEVOIXMR (Oct 2, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Just got home from work......read most of this thread before I went, read the rest just now.
> 
> 
> This DSi does seem like a device aimed solely at the casual gamer, extreme Nintendo fans and senior citizens who have trouble seeing the current DS screens.  The cameras are indeed only .3MP NOT 3MP.  640X480 resolution only equals 307200 pixels.  For all intents and purposes that is .3MP. That resolution is crap for any REAL camera.  It might look decent squished down into the DS's 256x192 res screens, but not on anything else. 1MP is one-million pixels. That's considerably more than 640x480, let alone the rumors of 3MP on the DSi. (1280x1024 is only 1.3MP) The camera sounds like just a come-a-long for noobs who hear "camera" and think they MUST have it without realizing how crappy the reolution actually is. Maybe they'll use it for adding your pic to DS-ware games or so you can take quick pics for use with its new built-in browser (here's a p1c of my pen0s har-har-har). Who knows, but I don't really see it as any kind of "special" feature.
> ...



Best post I've seen all day. +1. Is the camera for sure NOT 3MP? What I understood was the outside camera is 3MP while the inside is 0.3MP.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't think I'll be getting one until it comes out and it far superseeds the DS lite.


----------



## jampot5000 (Oct 2, 2008)

@ rayder
maybe the real gamers won't get fleeced but there are enough extremest nintendo fanboys and girls that would still buy it hell im tempted to buy one to mess around with it, the point is nintendo know it will probably sell because there target audience are the fanboys/girls and kids who will beg there parents until they get it

personally im neither, and i need this new ds asmuch as i need a life threatening disease, however if when the time comes i have enough money i will buy one just to test it and then sell cos i sure as hell will not be getting rid of my ds with real GBA support.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry to ask, I don't feel like reading though 43 pages, but wouldn't it be possible to "dump" DSware titles, and play them on ohter DSes somehow, as the hardware specs are unchanged?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> To be honest, *I hope the DSi is as big a failure as the GBAmicro*. It would serve Nintendo right to see that gamers (true gamers anyway) are not willing to be fleeced.....again.


Great post Rayder, everything you wrote has perfect sense..but I would only disagree on Micro..
I know that Micro is considered a big failure, but I must say that I enjoy that handheld so much..

I said already that my perfect NDS redesign would be much smaller screens, but with the same resolution (like Micro did over GBA), and overall, much smaller handheld....No GBA slot, and changed looks..


----------



## bobrules (Oct 2, 2008)

hopefully the firmware can be dumped, then we can just run the firmware with ds lites lol.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 2, 2008)

Also, why does this new DS look like nintendo do nothing to make it look good ? It look like they toke a DS lite, added a whole bunch of shit, and didn't do anything to make it look "cleaner". This thing screams "prototype"


----------



## jampot5000 (Oct 2, 2008)

well if it is prototype they don't have a whole lot of time to be finishing it so, im guessing all the money went into adding things and not tidying it up.

lets just hope someone gets fired over it =] although personally i dont mind the DS Lite look too much it is a hell of alot cleaner than the original DS


----------



## xkenshinx (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmmmm.
I wouldn't buy one if my flashcart won't work on it.
I'd rather buy a cellphone.

Hmmmm.
Could the circle between the two screens be the second camera for taking pictures of ones self?
Maybe theyre implementing some new gameplays for the DS....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2008)

xkenshinx said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.
> I wouldn't buy one if my flashcart won't work on it.
> I'd rather buy a cellphone.
> 
> ...


Yes it is the camera...And there is no new gameplay, as Nintendo stated that all games released will be playable  on Phat NDS, NDS Lite and DSi!!


----------



## tatumanu (Oct 2, 2008)

I hear you ferraiman, kinda agree it does look a bit rushed... 
I'm not very excited about it, sure playing around with cams and distoring faces using a touch pad can be fun ... but for how long?   and ... can't most ppl ( that can afford this technology) already have played with their pc's webcam and some software if they really want to? How can playing music on a ds can compare with cheaper and most probably better sounding mp3 players? How is adding a lil bit tad of screen going to enhance my experience as a gamer?
But what really pisses me off is that nintendo is sure to release one of theyr amazing games as a way to make us having to get a new ds and alienating others that wont be able to play it to the fullest on their ds phat or lite. Oh and yeah as we saw before old school gamers will be lured to the VC to play their favorite Snes, Nes games and a few new ones like megaman 9 ... I really wish somebody will find a way to hack a ds lite or phat in order to play VC games ... Nintendo sure is using the little they have of good (which is the core games) to suck your wallet dry.


----------



## DarkSpace (Oct 2, 2008)

As long as it's playable on the DS lite I'll be fine. The MP3 capabilities can be done with the music and games by codejunkies.


----------



## GiRPwN (Oct 2, 2008)

My question is... What the heck is the button to the left of the screen for? Anyone wanna zoom into it?


----------



## Orc (Oct 2, 2008)

GiRPwN said:
			
		

> My question is... What the heck is the button to the left of the screen for? Anyone wanna zoom into it?


Power


----------



## ackers (Oct 3, 2008)

If the DSi (lame name btw) has mp3 playback I sure hope you can play mp3's and play games at the same time. Although I doubt it since nintendo are stingy bastards....


----------



## Searinox (Oct 3, 2008)

Personally I hope I see AVGN take a dump on it in a future vid.


----------



## Zesto (Oct 3, 2008)

DSPiRATE

Bring it on.


----------



## TwinBlades (Oct 3, 2008)

The thing looks so boxie and seems like they rushed it (ferrari is right) I mean all they add was the camara. What a pain and looks really ugly even uglyier than the original ds.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Oct 3, 2008)

Wait!!!!.....will the web browser have flash support like the psp's web browser?


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Oct 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> xkenshinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAIT A MINUTE!!
Theres no GBA Slot? Then how would guitar hero on tour work on the new DS? I thought all games would be playable, so now what you need to buy ANOTHER thing so you can make it work? or what?


----------



## bobrules (Oct 3, 2008)

They'll probably make a wireless controller.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Oct 3, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> They'll probably make a wireless controller.


so i guess its useless to buy that 3rd party grip huh? -sigh- and i just got a new DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wit aminute, if its wireless how would you play? The GBA slot holds it there pretty much.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> If the DSi (lame name btw) has mp3 playback I sure hope you can play mp3's and play games at the same time. Although I doubt it since nintendo are stingy bastards....


It won't be able to play MP3s, as it's only compatible with AAC format.....and not to mention that there is NO way it couls play music and run game at the same time....It doesn't have a process power to do it..


----------



## Searinox (Oct 3, 2008)

Wireless controller huh? I just had a thought maybe they'll release a wireless GBA slot?


----------



## nephdj (Oct 3, 2008)

this is what the orginal DS should of been, damn useless GBA port


----------



## Pyrofyr (Oct 3, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Oh god please help me I just bought a NDSL a few months ago and now they are releasing a new system I wonder what I shall do I hate you nintendo I hope everyone from nintendo dies a horrible death for doing this to me!!!! Even though unless I can get a japanese version I probably will not be able to get the system till mid 2009. Woah is me I might cry myself to sleep now.
> Well, first of all it's spelled 'woe' not 'woah', two totally different words.
> 
> Secondly, the NDSL will probably stay better than this, and something tells me this system will end in disaster.
> ...


Most original flashcarts started as slot-2, I hope you realize how stupid your statement is.

--
On a side note, this really seems like it won't be worth it unless they force it (Need DSi to play future games...), considering the series name however, I doubt it.


----------



## Banger (Oct 3, 2008)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> bangbanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh oh wellz. And Really people are acting as if they are being forced to buy it when obviously they are not, It is like crying over someone elses spilled milk. Who cares if you do not like it. Do not buy it then. Simple as that.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 3, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Pyrofyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...wait, wat?


----------



## nephdj (Oct 3, 2008)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> nephdj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is it stupid? some of us buy games
I had a gameboy SP, i didnt need a GBA slot... it just make te DS too bulky


----------



## Rayder (Oct 3, 2008)

nephdj said:
			
		

> this is what the orginal DS should of been, damn useless GBA port



The GBA port is not useless.   I didn't get into handheld gaming until one year before the DS's release, so there's loads of GBA games I've never played through. Not to mention that many GBA games are BETTER than many of the DS games, what with their casual noob games and all.  Also, the GBA slot played host to the guitar grip for Guitar Hero, a rumble pack and the RAM expansion for the browser.  Only the RAM expansion is covered in the DSi.


Here's a list of games that used the rumble pack (from Wikipedia):
* Actionloop (Europe)
* Air Traffic CHAOS
* Clubhouse Games
* Custom Robo Arena
* Diddy Kong Racing DS
* Elite Beat Agents
* Ferrari Challenge
* Grid
* Hotel Dusk: Room 215
* Iron Man (video game)
* Juiced 2: Hot Import Nights
* Magnetica
* Mahjong Fight Club DS - Wi-Fi Taiou
* Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
* Metroid Prime Hunters
* Metroid Prime Pinball
* Moero! Nekketsu Rhythm Damashii Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan 2
* Orcs and Elves
* Picross DS
* Power Pro Kun Pocket 9
* Power Pro-kun Pocket 10
* Puyo Puyo! 15th Anniversary
* Race Driver: Create and Race
* Sega Superstars Tennis
* Space Invaders Extreme
* Star Fox Command
* Star Trek: Tactical Assault
* Super Princess Peach
* The Legend of Spyro: A New Beginning
* Tomb Raider: Underworld (can this be confirmed?)
* Wario: Master of Disguise
* WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2008

Sure, the rumble pack made more noise than rumble, but some people actually liked and used it.   I wasn't one of those people, but still, the DSi renders it completely useless.




So, what exactly does DSi stand for?  DS interactive?  That's what I figure it means anyway.


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 3, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Meh oh wellz. And Really people are acting as if they are being forced to buy it when obviously they are not, It is like crying over someone elses spilled milk. Who cares if you do not like it. Do not buy it then. Simple as that.



Many people were hoping the ds redesign would be cooler, so they complain because their hopes were crushed.

Personally I was hoping it'd be cooler but this is fine with me. I didn't get another DS lite because I was hoping for a DS redesign.


----------



## Banger (Oct 3, 2008)

Everyone is complaining about the device. Either they just about a DS a few months ago or they think the DSi is crap but no one is forcing them to buy it. So no need to cry about it.

edit: IF they want a better handheld they can wait for the next gen handheld. No need to make the system more powerful. The things they added have a few uses but nothing to complain about. Hell most of you a few weeks ago though it was just all rumors and now it finally happens and you start a hate towards nintendo because it was not what you dreamed of?


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 3, 2008)

DSi stands for "iDS, oh shit, Apple will sue us, change it quick"


----------



## Banger (Oct 3, 2008)

One of the big beefs with the new DS is lack of GBA port, if you already have a DS I do not see the issue? If you are buying one of these do not buy it for GBA. Amazing enough the old DS's have a GBA port. You are not being forced to get rid of the GBA slot on the old models.


----------



## melon_500 (Oct 3, 2008)

what would be the release date in australia and for how much aprox? also would this support flashcards or really would flashcards support it with its "dual touch screens". What does it mean by SD card slot? would it be like normal SD cards or micro or it just means the ds game slot?


----------



## nutella (Oct 3, 2008)

Personally, I think that the DSi was stopped halfway through production and released just so Nintendo could take advantage of the Holiday Season in Japan. Think about it. Nintendo DS sales have been quite low in Japan. They also announced it less than one month before they are going to release it.


----------



## ackers (Oct 3, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> DSi stands for "iDS, oh shit, Apple will sue us, change it quick"


LOL


----------



## decayed.cell (Oct 3, 2008)

hamtotem said:
			
		

> Personally, I think that the DSi was stopped halfway through production and released just so Nintendo could take advantage of the Holiday Season in Japan. Think about it. Nintendo DS sales have been quite low in Japan. They also announced it less than one month before they are going to release it.


Thats impossible. How would they have been able to produce enough units to sell them in November? They would have known that the sales data was dropping for some time now


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 3, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Pyrofyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am in the same situation, You can just say dont buy it!, as if we knew even a little bit about their plans we wouldnt have bought a dslite...and saved for this ..as we are not all rich bastards like some of you guys..!


----------



## nutella (Oct 3, 2008)

decayed.cell said:
			
		

> hamtotem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see how its impossible. To me, everything about the system looks rushed. According to the press conference, Japan will be getting them on November 1 this year, though we probably have to wait almost a year.


----------



## playallday (Oct 3, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> bangbanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like me who hopes to buy it the day it comes out?


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 3, 2008)

hamtotem said:
			
		

> decayed.cell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called producing them BEFORE announcing them. Think about it, it makes sense.


----------



## airpirate545 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just saw this on X Play and I'm just wondering how homebrew/ pirating can benefit from theis SD card slot.


----------



## playallday (Oct 3, 2008)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Just saw this on X Play and I'm just wondering how homebrew/ pirating can benefit from theis SD card slot.


This is what the SD slot looks like:


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 3, 2008)

*Some more info and comparision from ign!*


Of particular note at the site is a spec list. Here's how the new system compares to the current DS Lite.

Screen Size
DSi: 3.25 inch
DS Lite: 3.0 inch

Screen
Both TFT LCD with 260,000 colors

System Size
DSi: 137 x 74.9 x 18.9mm
DS Lite: 133 x 73.9 x 21.5mm

Touch pen
DSi: 92mm length
DS Lite: 87.5mm length

Power source
DSi: DSi AC adapter and special battery pack
DS Lite: DS Lite AC adapter and special battery pack

Weight
DSi: 214g (battery pack and touch pen included)
DS Lite: 218g (battery pack, touch pen, GBA connector cover included)

Charge time
DSi: 2 hours 30 minutes
DS Lite: 3 hours

Battery life

** listed by screen brightness, lowest to highest

DSi: 9-14 hours, 8-12, 6-9, 4-6, 3-4
DS Lite: 15-19 hours, 10-15, 7-11, 5-8

Compatible software
DSi: DS software, DSi software
DS Lite: Game Boy Advance software, DS software

Input method
DSi: DS card slot, SD memory card slot, AC adapter connector, stereo head phone/mic connector
DSLite: DS card slot, GBA card slot, AC adapter connector, stereo head phone/mic connector

The spec page also confirms something that we speculated in our original article -- the DSi will not be able to accept peripherals that attach to the Game Boy Advance slot.

In addition to housing a bunch of pics of the new hardware, the special site Nintendo set up offers a few extra details that were missing from our original report.

As reported earlier, the DSi will ship to Japan in white and black varieties on November 1. It will carry a 18,900 yen price point, making it 900 yen less than the PSP (both the current model and the 3000 series revision) and 2,100 yen above the current DS Lite.

The 18,900 yen will get you the DSi system, an AC adapter, two touch pens (extra length, as you can see in the spec sheet), a "simple start guide" of some form, an instruction manual, and a support book. That's right, three booklets!

In addition to the physical changes, Nintendo has updated the system's interface menu to reflect some newly included software. You'll initially be able to access the following programs from the main menu: DSi Camera, DSi Sound, DSi Shop, Picto Chat, and download play. The menu also has icons for starting up a game off cartridge and accessing system settings.

The DSi's menu is akin to the Wii Channel interface in that new programs can be downloaded and added to the interface. It's unclear how many programs can be downloaded, but the interface does provide an "all view" button allowing you to view all included software at a glance.

Select DSi Camera from the menu, and you'll quickly transform your system into a digital camera. Pics that you've taken can be transferred via SD card to your PC and cell phone. You can also send snaps between two DSi systems wirelessly.

In typical Nintendo fashion, the camera will include some game elements. Among the fun features are a facial blending tool, a method for changing facial expressions, and a means of measuring similarity between two faces. The camera itself can be set to take pics in a variety of modes, including normal mode, "trick" mode, and frame mode.

Select the DSi Sound option from the menu, and you'll have yourself a mini music player, complete with a variety of visualizers and audio tools. The system can remove vocals, allowing you to sing along for yourself. Nintendo also appears to have included a built in Band Bros. of sorts, as you can tap buttons along with the rhythm in order to overlay sounds. You can also record 10 second audio samples through the system's microphone for use in your music sessions.

Unfortunately, those looking for MP3 support here are out of luck. The DSi Sound program will only support AAC format.

Finally, there's the DSi Shop, a program that serves as the DS version of the Wii Shopping Channel. You'll be able to download free and paid programs from this under the "Nintendo DSiWare" label. Two free programs have been mentioned by Nintendo, an internet browser and a digital notebook that lets you create moving comics.


----------



## neonix (Oct 3, 2008)

This thing is ugly. Why'd they get rid of the sexy gloss and logo the DS lite has?
I don't think this thing can compete with flash carts. It also seems like they are trying to compete with iPhone/Pod Apps.

And just as a note: Now you can't import Pokemon form your GBA games into D/P/P, and same goes for those Pokemon that only appear when you have one of the GBA titles in the slot.


On the positive side, the SD slot will most likely be usable as extra storage for roms and homebrew. :S Hopefully whatever Nintendo releases for this thing will be hacked too. Maybe they'll release downloadable GBA games, someone will tear that apart and make GBA games loadable from the SD slot. I Still don't see myself buying one though.


Hopefully some affordable shell replacements that resemble the sexier and simpler DS lite will appear in the future.


----------



## Zaiga (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, part of me was hoping this wouldn't happen. It's really just a bunch of add ons to the DS lite. But it'll still sell millions I bet.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Battery life
> 
> ** listed by screen brightness, lowest to highest
> 
> ...



Wait, why is the DS lite's battery life longer than the DSi? Shouldn't they have made it longer? And is there going to be DSi games too?


----------



## playallday (Oct 3, 2008)

neonix said:
			
		

> This thing is ugly. Why'd they get rid of the sexy gloss and logo the DS lite has?


I hated that! Good job Nintendo for once!


----------



## nutella (Oct 3, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> hamtotem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that. That's obvious. But don't they usually announce new systems a few months before releasing them not just one month?


----------



## scrawl (Oct 3, 2008)

Any idea if the wireless has been upgraded?

Here's hoping they added WPA and 802.11g.


----------



## playallday (Oct 3, 2008)

Zaiga said:
			
		

> Wait, why is the DS lite's battery life longer than the DSi? Shouldn't they have made it longer? And is there going to be DSi games too?


No, I think we will get "DS Lite Only" first. Like Gameboy's.


----------



## mrSmiles (Oct 3, 2008)

hamtotem said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still a DS with more futures, i cant see how anyone could call this a 'new' system


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 3, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Zaiga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely not. The DS and DS Lite hardwares are almost identical apart from the Lite being shrunken a bit...

The GBC was faster than the GB by a factor of two.


----------



## ediblebird (Oct 3, 2008)

scrawl said:
			
		

> Any idea if the wireless has been upgraded?
> 
> Here's hoping they added WPA and 802.11g.



http://exophase.com/ds/nintendo-dsi-has-wp...upport-8039.htm

It has WPA & WPA2. Good Nintendo


----------



## mitchy (Oct 3, 2008)

ok the dsi come out around 2009 ihe middle or the start


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 3, 2008)

Question.

Some games used both processors to some effect (FF3 comes to mind).  Considering the other processor was for the GBA, how would these games function on the DSi?  Special working-arounds for them, or just not being able to play them?

If it still has that processor in there, then why nix the GBA slot?


----------



## vapour99 (Oct 3, 2008)

hamtotem said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but that would be too far away from the holiday season. They know their target demographic; children with parents that will buy em a new "nintendo" for christmas. The original DS was announced pretty close to the holidays too if I remember correctly. the population will be more excited by the time it is put up for sale than they would be if they announced months ago, this means more money; the only language company execs that are in charge of this release know.

... also this way they can nab a few unsuspecting DS lite buyers of their cash during a season where consoles are generally cheaper than normal (and all the cheapskates go and upgrade)

Now; my 2 cents about the new iDS I mean _DSi_

SDHC card slot = revolutionary for Nintendo portable systems. before this we had to own flash carts that have integrated support for flash memory. now it may be possible for a PSP type firmware hack that uses the SDHC slot as the primary bootable device? (just like that flash bios method we use today on the DS lites to flash the DSi BIOS?). Now we can have almost the same amount of storage space as the wee pc has.

All this SDHC card support has me worried however, could they may have included a type of firmware protection to stop previous workarounds? (like the now infamous R4 and M3 slot 1 type workarounds)

Im also very preturbed by the media player only supporting AAC... thats undoubtly USELESS and an IDIOTIC move by Nintendo. if they were smart they would allow you to sync with a music collection like many non apple mp3 players do whilst supporting all the popular formats. btw what? no MEDIA player? as in movies and such? weird! I owned a sony properitary mp3 player. when you synced it had to convert EVERY song to its own properitary format. useless and annoying. I returned it and bought an Ipod.

The battery isn't really a serious issue but its one that should have been left the way it was on the DSl. The DS's lineup so far has had exceptional battery life at the price of size restrictions. I would have preferred the same thickness for the sake of battery life. Who really cares that much about it being that much thinner? It seems to be a bit of a poor selling feature unless the DS is planning to compete with apples thinness ideology (which it cannot). The DSl fits in my pocket just fine and it has a stellar battery life. I mean, when you compare the DS's battery life to the PSP's you really get perspective (go cartridges!).

On a higher note: the camera looks great! i cant wait to start snapping pics and sending them to my friends. Nintendo is smart; people spend hours playing with the features like face warping ans such on similar cameras for phones.  infact; Nintendo is adding many cellphone (Iphone really)  features; possibly appealing to the teen phone demographic Japanese are crazy for phones!).

I also like the newly christened nintendo points! could we be playing SNES and GENESIS games that the DS has been proven to be capable of emulating with extra RAM?
speaking of RAM; sounds like the RAM included will be of sufficient speed now instead of the horribly slow GBA slot RAM. Finally we can get an even faster port of quake 2 and easier emulation of other systems!

I'm hoping that my R4 will work on this new Nintendo brainchild.... really hoping there are no hidden surprises here and that everyone dosen't have to go out and buy recently overpriced flashcarts!

One last point: Wifi; anyone know the speed? its a rather important fact to know. the Opera browser was fast enough for people used to dialup; but not nearly fast enough for the average peson with uber fast internet pn their PC or laptop. If im browsing the internet on my DS its because its a convenience; not because its a novelty to browse the internet on a cute laptop looking toy. I hope i'm not the only one who bought the browser for its RAM!

The DS is one... no three of a kind and they are all ones that i will have owned come the new year.

btw: curious what 3mp image looks like? heres a professional 3mp camera comparison: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/fujifilms5000/page12.asp


----------



## omatic (Oct 3, 2008)

It's pretty silly to not include MP3 support. In addition, it seems to not support SDHC, which is also silly. If they're going to do something, they should go all the way.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 3, 2008)

omatic said:
			
		

> It's pretty silly to not include MP3 support. In addition, it seems to not support SDHC, which is also silly. If they're going to do something, they should go all the way.


It doesn't even support Video. I will get a PSP, not this.


----------



## omatic (Oct 3, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> omatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point, I didn't even think about that. That's even more disappointing.


----------



## DarkSpace (Oct 3, 2008)

Nintendo needs some more cash, I think.


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 3, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> omatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alot of you seem to forget the DS Ware. Who's to say video won't be available in the future.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Oct 3, 2008)

will the bulit in browser support flash?


----------



## nutella (Oct 3, 2008)

mrSmiles said:
			
		

> still a DS with more futures, i cant see how anyone could call this a 'new' system


Well Nintendo knows what they are doing. They will make money from this.


----------



## kevenka (Oct 3, 2008)

That's business for you...slap on a camera, stick a sd slot, jack up the price by 40 dollars. Can't beat the flashcarts, why not join them? ^^


----------



## CheatingSoi (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you kidding Me!! I almost puked from excitement. Ive never been as exited for something in my life. It was just there on the front page. Diffidently cant wait!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 3, 2008)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I was thinking the same thing. Since DSi has onboard storage and can store stuff on SD card, I'm sure they will get a video player sooner or later.


----------



## vapour99 (Oct 3, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> GameDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One could assume that everything the system lacks at the moment could be added later as ds ware.

but there is no promise of video or MP3 support and this is from a company that took 3 years to release a web browser to a wifi handheld.

if you can get past the software which can change; *the hardware alone if worth buying for*


----------



## updowners (Oct 3, 2008)

melon_500 said:
			
		

> what would be the release date in australia and for how much aprox? also would this support flashcards or really would flashcards support it with its "dual touch screens". What does it mean by SD card slot? would it be like normal SD cards or micro or it just means the ds game slot?



OMG You PHLAIL

The DSI has only one touchscreen.
The release dates probably the same as usa.
It supports _regular_ sd cards (no minis or micros without an adapter).
I'm assuming that the price would be about 190 to 220 australian dollars


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 3, 2008)

Can someone confirm or deconfirm something for me real quick. Are the VC games downloaded from the Wii going to playable on the DS (assuming there any console game under N64)? It was confirmed when the NDi was first announced but then again so was the 2 touch screens. I'm pretty sure this isn't true since it would be too good to be true.


----------



## PanzerWF (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, just sounds like something to make more money on Nintendo's end.

Nothing worth it to buy this DSi instead of a DS or a DSL.


----------



## dango (Oct 3, 2008)

i live in japan, and i don't think i'll buy this. bigger screens are nice, but otherwise there's not much to say.

although, if there are enough games released which use those cameras, i don't know. i think i'd give it till *next* x'mas. it's all about software. especially when my cell phone already has a 3 megapixel camera. and most ppl who would buy a DS at all do have a cell phone with at least 2, i'd imagine.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 3, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Can someone confirm or deconfirm something for me real quick. Are the VC games downloaded from the Wii going to playable on the DS (assuming there any console game under N64)? It was confirmed when the NDi was first announced but then again so was the 2 touch screens. I'm pretty sure this isn't true since it would be too good to be true.


Betting no.  At least, not yet.

They can easily do this though and that would increase the desirability of the handheld quite a bit for lots of people.

Imagine if some WiiWare was DS-compatible.  Megaman 9 on DS...


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 3, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutterjohn (Oct 3, 2008)

Really wish that they'd've upped the CPU situation, I don't think that they did, otherwise they'd've also likely increased the screen resolutions, but we'll have to wait and see some real specs other than marketroid BS that got handed out today.  No mention that the SD slot is actually SDHC either -- bad move if it's not...

Also have to wait to see what happens when some intrepid Japanese get one and try some of the flash carts out on them, then again I wouldn't be at all surprised to see the builtin SD slot hacked obsoleting flash carts.

It'll be interesting to see if developers use and/or Nintendo allows them to use the addiotional builtin RAM, which must be on the same bus as the current RAM as th eonly thing close to a tech spec that I've seen was a brief mention of "faster" browsing, along with "faster" WiFi.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 3, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> That would be the biggest fucking selling point for me. So no real confirmation?


Nothing confirmed now, no.  But it was only just now shown today, so naturally this'll take time to get revealed, if ever.  =P  

God, I do hope that it'd allow VC portability.  Yeah, great for the legal side, but imagine a hacked Wii and DSi working together...:3


----------



## neonix (Oct 3, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> If it still has that processor in there, then why nix the GBA slot?
> My guess is they needed room for some other stuff. New boards/chips may be larger, the camera stuff might take up some room, the SD card slot surely takes up some room that wasn't available in the DS lite.
> 
> 
> ...


The DS screens don't have enough colors to play video well, regardless.


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 3, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That didn't stop the GBA from releasing videos.


----------



## kevenka (Oct 3, 2008)

Man...The only thing making me consider this DS is the onboard memory...brings up so much possibilities...Sigh...well, it's good that it's not coming to america soon. Gives me time to sell my DS lite before price drops


----------



## Leonick (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats the talk about battling the iphone? the ihopne games are crap anyway, and seriously nintendo are smart and some people think phones will rule the handheld game "war" (well they tough when mobiles got color screen too) seriously why am i not seeing a smaller ds with a phone too?

well ill stay with my old one, i dont think that shop system can be so great, never used it on my wii.... so i dont think this new one can do anything my old one with my m3 ds real flashcart cant


----------



## jaywilson (Oct 3, 2008)

i know everyone hates the n64 topic, but would it be any closer to being possible with the extra ram it has now?


----------



## Leonick (Oct 3, 2008)

probably no... i think the processor would still be a limit, just look at emulators on pc, projekt64 have the comment high system requirements on some games


----------



## Heatguyred (Oct 3, 2008)

Um, so is this even gonna be worth it?????

I mean we already have memory on our ds's, the downloadable games will probably de dumped too.
So the only real new feature are the 2 cameras (IMO)

But does that make up for no slot-2??????
no guitar hero?
no paddle controller?
no gba games? (i was already pissed of enough for not being able to play gb catridges on my ds)


----------



## redact (Oct 3, 2008)

aw fuckberries, i just bought my dsl ~two weeks ago because i missed playing after i sold my last one.  if i'd have known that these rumors were true then i'd have gladly waitedd till mid-2009 to buy one.


[ignore this part] maybe since the internal hardware is the same (processor and stuff) the firmware could be hacked to work with dsl (and use a flashcart as the inbuilt storage) [/ignore this part]


----------



## amptor (Oct 3, 2008)

N64? no. the ds isn't powerful enough to emulate n64.  they have to port the games.


----------



## Isaiah (Oct 3, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I dont think he meas slot 2, just slot 1...
> 
> 
> where is the SD slot?!?!?!?


sorry if someone has already answered this but i think its on the side of the dsi if you look at the pictures.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder what will happen with games like pokemon or other games that need gba slot to get some bonuses...


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 3, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I wonder what will happen with games like pokemon or other games that need gba slot to get some bonuses...



You just don't play those games anymore...  I think the DSI is not for everyone, if you want just games then stick with a lite, but if you wanna do more than gaming like me, I will be getting this system when it hits America.


----------



## elfsander (Oct 3, 2008)

You're the first to comment the truth, the DSi won't be replacing the DS Lite like the DS Lite did with the DS (aka DS Phat). All retail DS games will still be playable on all DS-es. They won't require you to use the hardware upgrade from the DSi. Those hardware upgrades will be used in the downloadable "DSiWare" games. Those games won't work with the normal DS-es. (I am certain that Nintendo is smart enough to make them require the DSi).


----------



## Issac (Oct 3, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Pyrofyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, we kind of are, if we want to experience all those new "exclusive" features (like the downloads).
And why people may get pissed is like in my case... 
nintendo: "hey there, buy this ultra new color, it's so awesome"
me: "okay, i've longed for that color so long"
nintendo: "okay good! nooow..... Here's our new DSi which will have more stuffs than the ds you just bought... buy it too!!"


----------



## nephdj (Oct 3, 2008)

elfsander said:
			
		

> You're the first to comment the truth, the DSi won't be replacing the DS Lite like the DS Lite did with the DS (aka DS Phat). All retail DS games will still be playable on all DS-es. They won't require you to use the hardware upgrade from the DSi. Those hardware upgrades will be used in the downloadable "DSiWare" games. Those games won't work with the normal DS-es. (I am certain that Nintendo is smart enough to make them require the DSi).



well people kept buying the orginal GBA when SP was out for about a year, then SP took all the market share.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Oct 3, 2008)

wow nearly 50 pages and a lot of posts similar to what i compare to chickens with they're heads cut off.

So nintendo releases a DS lite1.5,  who cares!?  well appearantly a lot of you do.  I've had my original gameboy from day one and didnt upgrade till gameboy color,  a huge step up,  it was color!   and then gba came out right after and i felt betrayed,  i waited a decade only to be stabed in the back with new technology.   well folks join the club,  but let me let you in on a little secret,  just because nintendo releases it doesnt mean you have to buy it!   Youre not lemmings,  youre not headless chickens, snap out of it!  most of us here are either hackers or are able to use hacks and after market mods with our current DS's  

with the DSL and a flash cart you should be able to be hold your horses till the next real portable console comes out,  who knows maybe it will come with a back scratcher.  Seriously,  take a chill pill,  the thing isnt even out and so many are lined up to buy one. 

I'll admit a wii like menu with channels and wii sound effects sounds appealing, but for 200 bucks I could:

pay half my monthly bills:
feed a small village in africa:
buy a haitian child (it was on 20/20):
pimp my ride:
buy a new guitar:
add to the get a big screen tv fund:

seriously,  it's buying habits like this that send a superpower into 700billion dollars debt.

maybe I sound like a nazi, or your dad,  but hopefully some of this advice will help you in the long run.

Good things happen to those who wait,  remember how i said i felt betrayed whenthe gba came out?  well about a year ago i found a DSL at a restaurant that had gone unclaimed for sometime with a mario kart cart in it.  it was lost i found it and no one cared enough to claim to be its rightful owner.  call it kharma, call it cheap,  either way the universe/God has been good to me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Lord Kanti said:
			
		

> well about a year ago i found a DSL at a restaurant that had gone unclaimed for sometime with a mario kart cart in it.  it was lost i found it and no one cared enough to claim to be its rightful owner.  call it kharma, call it cheap,  either way the universe/God has been good to me.


That is a good karma, indeed..

I just want to say (I completely agree), but you must understand that many of the posters in this thread are kids....many of those kids have a habit of asking (and getting) everything they want, so it's natural that many of them are already lined to buy it, and it's perfectly natural that they complaint over something that isn't actually turned out in the way they wanted it to be..


----------



## Noobix (Oct 3, 2008)

Replying to The New DS will be at the 2008 "E for All Expo" Oct 3rd - Oct

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=107478&st=0



			
				Ferrariman said:
			
		

> "Kid Icarus and Mother 3 US will also be unveiled shortly after, followed by nintendo demonstrating how pigs can fly."



Awesome news, but I was really hoping to see some video's of the flying pig!!!


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 3, 2008)

Some (not kids) do work hard to buy it!

My wife is very reasonable in such things, as long as i pay it from my own money and keep enough to support the kids and get clothes/food in the house.
I grew up with getting nothing, if i wanted something i had to ask and the answer was, "when you're old enough to work, you can work for it, then you can buy it yourself, That is when you're end school and start working, vacationjobs money goes on your account that is locked till ur 18, till then you life with what you get from us if it's needed and usefull for you future"

I'm not gonna say it's a good thing, i know the value of money, but the back side is (not always, but i feel it that way), you tend to buy stuff faster, stuff you know you wouldn't get when you would still live with you're parents.

Anyway, at 38, working, having wife and 3 kids, i can say, if i can afford it, and i really want it, i buy it.
I'm not raising my kids the same way, but the also don't get everything, the gotta learn how to have fun
without stuff to and playing outside is still the best you can get.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Oct 3, 2008)

i asked my question 3 times and i dont get a straight answer. is this how gbatemp treat their members?


----------



## Neobeo (Oct 3, 2008)

tl;dr (not past page 20 anyway)

but today's xkcd comic got me thinking about the long-forgotten head tracking. not exactly a new concept, but would be interesting if the internal camera were used for head tracking in addition to the external camera being used for motion sensing. granted, it'd have to be a DSi-specific cart, but it would be pretty revolutionary if they managed to pull off a game like that.

if there's one thing I know about nintendo, it's that we know nothing about them. people were skeptical when they introduced the touch screen on the DS, but looking back we see an array of must-have games which exist solely for the touch screen. likewise for the camera, hopefully. here's to hoping.


----------



## stormwolf18 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope not! i dont wanna see Eye toy's games on ds., anyway, more milking by Nintendo, im sure ppl will rush to buy that pos.


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 3, 2008)

Seems a bit impractical, with the cameras anyway, and keeping it a DS... unless they release like DSi Games. Other than that, I'd like to see how long it takes 1) to get homebrew running on it 2) for people to complain about how slow it is 3) flash support?

I'd like to see a hardware revision list. (if any)

EDIT: is the SD slot full-size or micro? SDHC?


----------



## pasc (Oct 3, 2008)

Full size SD like in the wii which is good so I can finally use that SD for something else too !

I just hope Rockstargames and EA will utilize that SD Card for additional user content like custom tracks and stuff, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Jax (Oct 3, 2008)

Could the SD card also be used for game updates?


----------



## Tigerstar (Oct 3, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Could the SD card also be used for game updates?


I could potentially see it being used for additional content - new levels and such. How about a music/rhythm game where you can download additional tracks to play? That would be nice.


----------



## fryguy (Oct 3, 2008)

Any info on if the webbrowser will be faster than the one sold seperately?


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 3, 2008)

Guess the DS/DS lite era is over, right? :/


----------



## Jiggah (Oct 3, 2008)

Any talk about firmware updates?  I would assume that it will have some sort of ability to do so because of the DSiWare stuff, which would also be a deterrent to use of flash carts and firmware hacks.


----------



## heat6jones (Oct 3, 2008)

Rip off


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 3, 2008)

Lord Kanti said:
			
		

> wow nearly 50 pages and a lot of posts similar to what i compare to chickens with they're heads cut off.
> 
> So nintendo releases a DS lite1.5,  who cares!?  well appearantly a lot of you do.  I've had my original gameboy from day one and didnt upgrade till gameboy color,  a huge step up,  it was color!   and then gba came out right after and i felt betrayed,  i waited a decade only to be stabed in the back with new technology.   well folks join the club,  but let me let you in on a little secret,  just because nintendo releases it doesnt mean you have to buy it!   Youre not lemmings,  youre not headless chickens, snap out of it!  most of us here are either hackers or are able to use hacks and after market mods with our current DS's
> 
> ...



I actually liked the gba more than the sp and grats on finding a DSL hah.


----------



## papyrus (Oct 3, 2008)

I just hope i can play music while playing my games and that's cool!!!


----------



## Torrunt (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't really like the top of the DSi, kinda plan like.


----------



## cutterjohn (Oct 3, 2008)

jaywilson said:
			
		

> i know everyone hates the n64 topic, but would it be any closer to being possible with the extra ram it has now?


No, not unless they put in a 400MHz ARM9 or so I'd hazard as even the PSP has some trouble with N64 emulation from what I've read.

There are just no hard technical specs ATM, so it's all just a guess, but I can't help but wonder from the battery run times at various backlight setting if maybe they didn't up the processor speed at least a little.  It's either that or their new screens + backlight + extra junk take enough more power to drop the runtime, but you can't tell.  We need some better data.

[EDIT]
I'm still inclined to believe that they didn't up the processor power in the DSi eventhough they must've have done quite a bit of re-design work as I'm guessing from the "faster" browser that the extra RAM must be on the same bus as the rest of the 4MB of RAM in the original DS, which at the very least would've meant more address line traces.  The GBA port probably went away to make room for the SD slot.  AFAIK I'm not even sure sure that they left in the ARM7, they could've implemented an emulator based on the ARM9, and expect you to play ROM images from internal sotrage AND/OR SD card.  (I'm not at all certain from the marketroid data if they implemented internal storage like on the Wii as in Virtual arcade, etc. stuff only works from there but CAN be backed up onto SD to make room for other stuff... Just have to wait for better data...)
[/EDIT]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> i asked my question 3 times and i dont get a straight answer. is this how gbatemp treat their members?


No, browser probably won't support FLASH, but nobody can't tel for sure until it's released and tried out..So, be patient....


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 3, 2008)

DSinstant phail seems like it lost it's flavour on the camera part... the L and R buttons seem to be stronger but the hinge is not changed and that's a terrible thing
Still even with these problems, it's still gonna sell well but maybe not as well as the DSL used to


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 3, 2008)

I really REALLY hope Nintendo just doesn't use the Opera DS browser unmodified. It wasn't any good at all :/ Hopefully with the SD slot, they could add the ability to cache, download files, but that's wishful thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm most probably not going to buy this, since unlike most of you guys, I have to save up for everything I buy(and I'm 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). And I'm not wasting my money I'm saving for a Wii, while I already have a great Ice Blue DS Lite.
What could have made me buy this is if Nintendo added Phone functionality to it. I would have buyed in an instant, since I also was saving up for a new phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

I really do hope they improved Opera, and didn't just used the old one....but I highly doubt it..

Browsing (especially sites with pictures) was nearly impossible..


----------



## MG4M3R (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm...

The DSi remember me of the Game Boy Color.

Initially, the difference of GB for the GBC was just the colors, but with time many games began to be exclusive for him.

I believe that this will happen with the DSi, as it has more RAM, digital cameras, storage space and perhaps a greater processor. In a near future, several games will be for DSi only.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 3, 2008)

MG4M3R said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> The DSi remember me of the Game Boy Color.
> 
> ...


I think that the ram and the processor are totally the same.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> MG4M3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAM must have been increased because it has implemented Internet browser....But from what I know, processor is just the same..


----------



## Opium (Oct 3, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> MG4M3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DSi has more ram. That's how it runs the inbuilt web browser I'd imagine. They also said the browser was faster, so maybe even more ram than the expansion pak? The processor would remain the same though I'd imagine.

But more ram doesn't necessarily mean games that will support it. The PSP Slim and Lite has double the ram the phat PSP has, but they both support the same games.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2008)

Any chance the touch screen is multi-touch now?


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 3, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Any chance the touch screen is multi-touch now?


no


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just asking. A multi-touch screen could replace the Guitar Hero grip accessory (to a point). The game would be fooled into thinking the grip is there, but you'd be playing on the screen. Maybe.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Oct 3, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd have to get another version of guitar hero anyway. And it wouldn't play well at all.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2008)

MagNetCZ said:
			
		

> You'd have to get another version of guitar hero anyway. And it wouldn't play well at all.


Auto patching?


----------



## imz (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not tempted at all, not much of a change, and the changes they have made are absolute bullshit


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm really surprised, I really didn't think they'd announce a new DS so close to christmas because of the dent this'll make in sales in their other territories. Although thinking about it does this mean the price of the Lite is going to come down?

And I won't be upgrading. I'm perfectly happy with my Lite. 

One question though; why would you want a camera on a DS?


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 3, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> I'm really surprised, I really didn't think they'd announce a new DS so close to christmas because of the dent this'll make in sales in their other territories. Although thinking about it does this mean the price of the Lite is going to come down?
> 
> And I won't be upgrading. I'm perfectly happy with my Lite.
> 
> One question though; why would you want a camera on a DS?



I remember a lot of people asking "Why would you want 2 screens on a game boy?" when the DS came out


----------



## Mr Noob (Oct 3, 2008)

This is ign report on it:
Whatever you might think of Nintendo's slightly alarming tendency to repackage its hardware line-up ad infinitum – and we're desperately fighting the urge to make a GameCube 2.5 joke here – there's no denying the company has a knack for making its subtle upgrades almost irresistibly enticing.

From fat original Game Boy to small, sleek Game Boy Pocket; from Fisher Price GBA to the unarguably sexy, slinky GBA SP and alluringly diminutive GBA Micro; from breeze block DS to slender, streamlined DS Lite; previous handheld hardware reiterations have introduced sufficient refinements to warrant an upgrade. With the announcement of the DSi though, is there really enough incentive to lay down the cash this time around? Join us as we flit through fact and fancy, while we await more details on the latest member of the DS family.




DSi notable features:


Slimmer, smaller form factor

Larger screens

2 x built-in camera

Updated Wii-style interface

Music playback

Photo manipulation software

DSi Shop/DSWare download service

Increased internal memory / SD Card support

No GBA port

On the face of it, there's not much to shout about on the upgrade front. Certainly, there's nothing that immediately screams out as a 'must-have' addition to the existing DS Lite feature set. For instance, while it's always nice to have more room in your pocket for spare change, we can't say we've too much of a problem with the size of the current DS Lite form factor. Additionally, the included camera functionality doesn't really set our world on fire, given its specification and the ubiquitous nature of digital cameras and camera phones. Let's not forget too that most modern day phones also support both AAC and MP3 playback and the latter isn't included in the DSi, presumably due to typical Nintendo penny-pinching measures.

Where things get interesting though is in the DSi's potential. For instance, although not much has been made of the fact, the handheld features both a rear and front-mounted camera. While Nintendo hasn't talked specific applications for the devices beyond obvious on-the-move photo snapping, it's certainly not beyond the realms of possibility that we'll see features as diverse as face mapping and video chat in this new DS iteration. Of course, the latter rather depends on the wi-fi standard the new system supports – something Nintendo has yet to reveal.

It would certainly make sense for the company to ditch the aging 802.11b standard in favour of 802.11g. That means tighter wireless network security and faster transfer speeds. Given Nintendo's announced intention of establishing the DSi Shop service and DSWare, a little bit more oomph in that department would certainly be appreciated as DS downloads to the beefed-up internal memory become more commonplace.

Speaking of the DSi shop, we still don't really know what Nintendo has planned – beyond the installable browser software (which would also benefit greatly from increased connectivity speeds, given the original DS browser's tortoise-like performance) and digital notebook application – but the notable absence of GB and GBA titles on the company's Virtual Console might give some indication that classic portable games are on the way, a suspicion further compounded by the obvious removal of the DS Lite's GBA slot. Of course, while older Game Boy titles aren't exactly known for their proliferation of bytes, we're sure Nintendo is more than wary of making the same storage-related mistakes of Wii. And, with the announcement it would open up its home console SD Card slot for storage, we expect the DSi to make use of similar technology.




As for that SD Card functionality, we already know it'll be useful for photo and music storage and transfer (Mac support, please Nintendo). In all likelihood, that's where you'll keep downloaded DSi content too as your internal memory clogs up.

What else could be in the pipeline though? It's pretty much a given that we'll be looking at increased DS/Wii interactivity further down the line here. Take a look at Nintendo's upcoming DS sizzle reel – specifically in the direction of Walk to Know: Lifestyle Rhythm DS and Friend Collection. Both segments clearly show Mii support – a first for DS games - and if we're not flicking our Wii-created Miis across the wi-fi ether at the very least next year, we'd be very surprised.


We have a few other questions too. For instance, will Nintendo finally offer an upgraded, online version of Pictochat? Ever since we sat in an auditorium two years ago at GDC surrounded by other DS users, the potential for massive online communication on DS has been pretty apparent. Predictably, that occasion was mainly dedicated to an orgy of genital drawing and, given Nintendo's notoriously restrictive online policy, we can't imagine anything quite so open. Of course, the ability to chat online with friends via the internet whether through text or using the DSi's built-in camera and mic would be much appreciated.

Ultimately, we wouldn't blame anyone for dismissing the DSi after a mere peek at its specifications – on the face of it, it's a cosmetic upgrade with fairly redundant lifestyle inclusions. However, the potential of the machine – particularly given the ease in which its software-based feature list can be expanded – makes us at the very least intrigued and at most extremely excited about the DSi. Of course, the future is unpredictable, especially where Nintendo is concerned, but we look forward to learning more of the company's plans in the coming months.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 3, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I remember a lot of people asking "Why would you want 2 screens on a game boy?" when the DS came out


Very true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I've actually bothered to read some of the past pages in this thread (damn this thing's long!) I've realised it's a video camera, not a static camera like I thought. So blonde moment aside it's making a bit more sense now.

Also I forgot, there is something good about the new DS; the virtual console / downloading aspect of it. If they use this for demos that'd be awesome, they've needed some way to distribute those on their handhelds for years, and download stations in shops didn't quite cut it. Heck, I sold a game to someone earlier this week by downloading it and letting them try it first.


----------



## Orc (Oct 3, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like there'll be Pocket Camera style mini-games and other fun shit.


----------



## DarthYoshi (Oct 3, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Psyfira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved my old gameboy camera!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Boy_Camera


----------



## cutterjohn (Oct 3, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> The DSi has more ram. That's how it runs the inbuilt web browser I'd imagine. They also said the browser was faster, so maybe even more ram than the expansion pak? The processor would remain the same though I'd imagine.
> 
> But more ram doesn't necessarily mean games that will support it. The PSP Slim and Lite has double the ram the phat PSP has, but they both support the same games.


Have to wait for the full specs, but a few pages back (in the 40s default post/page size) a guy had the dimensions, screen size, battery run times (and v. current DSL), along with software support which for the DSi specifically listed DSi games.

So, to me without any hard specs on the DSi could mean use of additional RAM by games, use of camera by games, and/or use of SD storage maybe as additional space for game data, i.e. maybe some games can ship with SD cards containing the additional game data rather than larger DS cards.  Who knows until some real specs on the new DSi come out, but I'm prepared to be underwhelmed, as this is Nintendo after all, day-late dollar-short but still ocassionally able to create winners from garbage, e.g. Wii, DS as compared to their respective competitors.

As to DSi specific games, unless the DSi REALLY sells WELL, I expect to see very few or no DSi specific games excepting from Nintendo itself.  (I'm really thinking that it'd be a combo of SD storage and extra for DSi specific as 1 or 2GB SD cards have GOT to be well below $1 apiece for large wholesale orders(given current retail cost) making them a fairly cheap v. custom Nintendo cart for storage of game data, however I'm still guessing that they'll be blocking execution of apps from the SD or at least attempting to in the fw.  Nintendo would still make a little extra money on them as I'd bet that they insist that the SD cards have the game data written at the same Nintendo plants that make the actual carts adding a surcharge for the "service", but it's probably already included in the licensing just get apps on the DS already, more profffitttssss for Nintendo.)

As to GBC games, AFAICR there were no GBC only games, as IIRC all 10 or so GBC games that I ended up with still worked fine in my GBA pocket even if they did NOT bear the compatibility logo.  (Tried them as, mainly, I lost track of box/manual (in boxes somewhere) and forgot what the colors of the carts meant as they were also color coded(the carts, blue and black IIRC).)

I just wonder how much Nintendo is making on ea. DS lite sale now, and what they'll be making on the DSi as if they changed only what is currently apparent it'd have to be a minimal price difference other than having to re-design the main board and fw for DSi.  i.e. They've got to already be making a profit on hw sales.

[EDIT]
I'm still pulling for an upped speed ARM9 in the DSi even though they didn't specifically mention it... must have details! not marketroid babble...
[/EDIT]


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 3, 2008)

What are you talking about^?
When Star Wars Podracer came out for N64, they released an identical game for GBC, which does NOT work with GB Pocket. It goes to a black screen saying that you don't have a GBC. For anyone with that game, it has a AAA battery in the cartridge and a rumble motor as well.
[only thing I have to disagree about. everything else you said was cool, ^]


----------



## prince3r (Oct 3, 2008)

@above 
I remeber that.
The Dsi does have a lot of room for expansion, think of games using the camera.

Also a quick question does it stll have a microphone?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2008)

OMGWTFBBQ THIS IS FUCKING GREAT!!!

Let's hope it has these processors:

ARM7TDMI-S

and a

ARM968E-S


All code would still be compatible with current homebrew and games. If it had these we would have a nice ~370MHz base speed.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 3, 2008)

There were several games for the GBC that would only run on the GBC and would give an error message if put into a plain GB, Mario Golf comes to mind as one. Most games made after 2000 are GBC only, in fact.

Edit: color coding - black: gb and gbc clear: gbc only


----------



## manobon (Oct 3, 2008)

hey, i Know it was asked before, but not sure if it was answered- SD or SDHC-compatible?


----------



## playallday (Oct 3, 2008)

manobon said:
			
		

> hey, i Know it was asked before, but not sure if it was answered- SD or SDHC-compatible?


Most likely it's not going to have SDHC, Nintendo is cheap.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 3, 2008)

whats the possibility of the DSi being a portable webcam?


----------



## playallday (Oct 3, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> whats the possibility of the DSi being a portable webcam?


I'd say 80% if flash carts work.


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 3, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> whats the possibility of the DSi being a portable webcam?


quite possible, but the quality would suck


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I hope that cam chat will be enabled trough Pictochat....That would be cool, chatting, writing, looking with somebody in other room!
And I hope they improve web Browser, because with the previous browser, webchat would be  impossible,  too slow....but if they improve it.....Possibilities are endless..


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 3, 2008)

Too bad there won't be WiFi Pictochat.  That would rock hardcore.  =\


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey ,

i have found this and this is mainly for the american(the release dar for the DSi)

*No DSi release in US until after April '09
*
Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime has stated that the newly unveiled DSi will not go on sale in North America until the next fiscal year, sometime after April 2009.

Fils-Aime also said he didn't expect consumers to put off a purchase of the DS Lite in anticipation of the DSi release, instead the company is hoping users will upgrade from DS Lite to the new model at a later date.

"All through the Americas we continue to have great momentum on DS Lite and so for us we have a huge opportunity, much more consumers who want the original DS Lite, and so it will be for us a fantastic opportunity in our next fiscal," said Fils-Aime, speaking to G4TV.

"The critical decision for those consumers is how long do you wait? We haven't announced a launch date, and really for us it's going to be in our next fiscal, so certainly, after April – that's a long time to wait for a consumer who will be bypassing new titles like Chrono Trigger.

"We think most consumers are going to opt to jump into DS Lite now, enjoy all of the great games and then at some future point upgrade to the DSi."

The system is to launch in Japan this November – critical timing for the market said Fils-Aime, as DS Lite hardware sales have slowed.

"It's critically important in our Japanese home market that we announce and launch the new DSi.

"That's because they're reached such a huge level of penetration that this is a great way to keep driving momentum in their market."

No solid release date for the DSi in Europe has yet been announced, with Nintendo only pencilling in a spring release. 

Source


----------



## vapour99 (Oct 4, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Hey ,
> 
> i have found this and this is mainly for the american(the release dar for the DSi)
> 
> ...



well; thats just stupid!

I quote the Osbourne computer systems example; it goes like this:







"The Osbourne 1 was released in 1981 and was a wildly popular portable computer (20 pounds!). Following its release; (within a year) the owner of the company promised a brand new Osbourne 2 soon to come!
_Result_: he files for *bankruptcy* as no-one wants the Osbourne 1; they now want the Osbourne 2.

Following that example; nintendo is going to be seeing a HUGE drop in DS lite sales this holiday season.

I feel cheated that the Japaneese market is getting the DSi's this holiday season while the rest of the world's unknowing parents buy the leftovers for their children. bad move nintendo!

here is the News story: http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/no-d...-after-april-09


EDIT: 

nintendos stock fell btw: http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/nint...n-dsi-unveiling

/EDIT


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 4, 2008)

Now that's kind of a long wait. =/ I know the DSL is still selling well but thats almost 6 months.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't have cheked the topic of the "New month rumour DS" [XD] but is really awesome to see that it is real, and all the things who come with this new ds looks great (Yeah i know that maybe PNG and AAC sucks, but better ram better browser, Better screens, better looks, But.... Why they quit the gba slot??? ....... (I miss my gba with no battery.....), The release date dont matter, Cause i have to save money XD, I bet for the DSi comes faster cause the ds sold millions, and i think almost everybody will buy this ds (I got mine only 9 months ago.... its the Zelda one *.* y love it!), So maybe i wait cause i want to get a special edition one, So Nintendo dont are so stupid to dont sell this on US...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (Yeah i know that maybe PNG and AAC sucks


I  don't think that picture format will be PNG, above posters just used it as an example....I think that pictures will be in JPG format..
But AAC sucks, I agree..


----------



## Japhle (Oct 4, 2008)

I must say I do like the fact that it's not shiny... and maybe being able to play the DSware titles with my flashcart would be nice if it's ever possible. (which I wouldn't be surprised if it's likely.)


----------



## gotron228 (Oct 4, 2008)

is this thing region protected?


----------



## pikepit (Oct 4, 2008)

i wonder if r4 will compatible to DSi


----------



## recover (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm really disappointed that the DS and DS Lite doesn't support WPA. I mean, it should have at least have been added in DS Lite.
At least Nintendo has realised it in time for DSi.


----------



## Douchetuh (Oct 4, 2008)

Site about Tramadol
Tramadol
Info about cheap Tramadol
Tramadol HCL Side effects properties
Tramadol 50mg
Tramadol HCL Side effects properties
cheap Tramadol
Tramadol online
buy Tramadol
And also about TRAMADOL data here
Info online about cheap Tramadol
cheap Tramadol
Tramadol 50mg drug data
Tramadol online
buy Tramadol
Tramadol HCL Side effects inside 
Tramadol online
Site Tramadol
cheap Tramadol


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 4, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> No solid release date for the DSi in Europe has yet been announced, with Nintendo only pencilling in a spring release.
> 
> Source



oh, no surprise there, i wouldn't be surprised if we had to wait 6 months later (with delays) before it comes out in the UK.


----------



## gbaguy (Oct 4, 2008)

recover said:
			
		

> I'm really disappointed that the DS and DS Lite doesn't support WPA. I mean, it should have at least have been added in DS Lite.
> At least Nintendo has realised it in time for DSi.



I'm just reading about the DSi now; was wondering where you read that the DSi implements WPA in their wifi.

Also, one thing that wasn't mentioned but I guess we can assume that both the DS and DSi has fully interchangeable games except for any games made for the DSi that specifically requires the camera.  It's too bad that they didn't give the DSi a better/faster CPU and/or improve the graphics processing power for better movie quality and the ability to play DIVX smoothly.


----------



## Umdlye (Oct 4, 2008)

If the NDSi would only have 1 touchscreen, why would this video show the top screen being touched?


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 4, 2008)

Umdlye said:
			
		

> If the NDSi would only have 1 touchscreen, why would this video show the top screen being touched?



Because that video looks fake.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 4, 2008)

Umdlye said:
			
		

> If the NDSi would only have 1 touchscreen, why would this video show the top screen being touched?


http://gonintendo.com/wp-content/photos/ph...a964f31e916.jpg


----------



## Defiance (Oct 4, 2008)

But if you look below, you see the little microphone or whatever it is that's in the center..  So that has to be the top screen.


----------



## kevenka (Oct 4, 2008)

was thinking the same thing XO
Something is fishy here...

Edit: Maybe someone photoshoped?


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 4, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> But if you look below, you see the little microphone or whatever it is that's in the center..  So that has to be the top screen.



Thats a camera i think. But the video looks so fake.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 4, 2008)

...the stylus looks like its a computer image..it doesn't even look real.


----------



## ball2012003 (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5qKkkFKp5g...feature=related
this video show some wierd looking thing that you put in the ds slot on the 21 second
what is it


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 4, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> But if you look below, you see the little microphone or whatever it is that's in the center..  So that has to be the top screen.



Someone was just touching the top screen with the stylus and pressing right on the d-pad at the same time.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 4, 2008)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5qKkkFKp5g...feature=related
> this video show some wierd looking thing that you put in the ds slot on the 21 second
> what is it



Looks like a remote control. He didnt really plug it in the slot 1. Im not really sure though.


----------



## Jax (Oct 4, 2008)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5qKkkFKp5g...feature=related
> this video show some wierd looking thing that you put in the ds slot on the 21 second
> what is it



A pedometer.


----------



## Umdlye (Oct 4, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Umdlye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fake-looking videos were shown at the conference


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 4, 2008)

So your telling me nintendo is now able to stuff a LCD AND Touch Module on the top half? Not possible, and even huge companies make mistakes I.E. Sony's Malaysia PS3 launch fuck up.


----------



## qjopera (Oct 4, 2008)

papyrus said:
			
		

> DSi!!!!!!! I guess its the same nonetheless with extra features. Hope flashcarts will work on this.



Sorry to burst your bubble but the new DSi already mimicks most of the features that flash carts have except the piracy part but with downloadable games and the web browser and new apps there is no longer any reason to purchase a flashcart. Flashcarts have become obsolete thanks to the built-in SD card reader and extra features flashcarts are no longer useful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qjopera (Oct 4, 2008)

gbaguy said:
			
		

> recover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't know if they did that or not the CPU is probably much faster than before nintendo isn't very predictable this release caught most people off guard. and with the new features on the DSi there will probably be no reason to ever even need a flashcart unless you are a pure pirate


----------



## qjopera (Oct 4, 2008)

pikepit said:
			
		

> i wonder if r4 will compatible to DSi



With the new abilities of the DSi and a new downloadable app store for the DS Homebrew will live on while flashcarts will become obsolete. You will no longer need your R4 any more thanks to it's SD card reader. Unless you need the open-source acekard R.P.G or neoflash R6 gold for rumble.


----------



## Cheater388 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry to post repetitive opinions, but I don't want to read +50 pages of this thread.

This is a great step to next gen handhelds and all that... but why no GBA slot? It looks to be the same size as the NDSL (the lite), and there's not much added to the bottom. The camera on the front screen seems useless and silly; if it was me, it would be embarrassing if somebody sees me holding up a DS like that and clicking a shoulder button. Having the camera in the front (if that is a camera) is good enough. Face it, gamers don't need quality 5 megapixel cameras. I'm really wondering whether the SD card reader can read sdhc; I want that DS firmware hacked to play games and MP3s immediately! How's the battery life? Now that you're going to be flashing, how long is it's lasting? If the firmware is hacked, will I be able to customize the DS's skin? I've always wanted to have a different picture and opening music for my DS. I like the fact that there are 3 lights, so that wifi is different from power is different from sleep mode, but why does it have to be on the left side? What happened to the speakers? Link cable emulation? The two black bars where the speakers are supposed to be, what are they for? Can't they make the start and select button look more like a regular button? Where did the mic go? Why the wider screen if games can't use it?

huff... pufff... OK, now I'm done.


----------



## pikepit (Oct 5, 2008)

qjopera said:
			
		

> pikepit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like psp?

what is app store for ds? do you need to pay for that?


----------



## Cheater388 (Oct 5, 2008)

The app store is free, like a regular store, to enter. You pay for items just like any other store.


----------



## altorn (Oct 5, 2008)

Nintendo might as well make a second iPhone...............

I like that they included new heavy features but right now i dont see the need for a camera IF i already have a DS AND a camera... I say it may be a bit late for a "A HANDHELD AND A CAMERA FTW!"...

Well if third party game developers like SquareEnix make games that integrate camera sensing in-game, that would be great with all the touching and stuff. For now it is useless.

The SD slot is good for storage. For what, mp3s and downloadable content? meh. It's both useful and useless for me at the same time. Useful for yes, multimedia, but useless because i, for one, already have a microSD slot in my flashcart in my DS Lite.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 5, 2008)

cnet does an interview about the DSi
its basically stuff we already know,
but its nice to hear it from them personally


----------



## Chanser (Oct 6, 2008)

Nintendo Conference fall 2008 video: http://www.irwebcasting.com/081002/34/36e6...c5000436_hi.htm


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 6, 2008)

I hate to burst all your bubbles but Nintendo knows exactly what they are doing. What I mean is that this *DSi* will be the end to all our flashcarts, especially to the R4DS. The firmware that can be updated wirelessly can stop your flashcarts from working or even corrupt them. It's nothing but a company tactic, eradicate the problem without issuing it to the public. 

You all will be surprised if Nintendo actually does update the firmware to block all the flashcarts from working properly. The reason I believe R4DS is the first one to go because of the lack of firmware update its more vulnerable to stop working when the newest update hits. All I can hope for is that the SD card slot is unprotected so you can play your NDS roms without going through the frustration. Yes I also can see someone hacking into the DSi where your SD cards can play the NDS roms without the flashcarts. 

One way or another Nintendo is going to stop the DS pirating business sooner or later. They already planning it out with this *points at DSi* gimmick!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 7, 2008)

*UPDATE* - DSi will be Region Locked? no imports to play for us

FAIL. BIG MISTAKE NINTENDO

you* know* that this was made JUST for Pirates...(how to screw them over ....)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> One way or another Nintendo is going to stop the DS pirating business sooner or later. They already planning it out with this *points at DSi* gimmick!


Yeah, but you do know that it's impossible to stop pirates.....or even hackers!!!! There is always a way!!
They might give us some  problems....but I doubt that they'll manage to stop  piracy!


----------



## Ben_j (Oct 14, 2008)

I think the DSi is lame... Cameras ? so what ? It makes the console look super-ugly, isn't useful at all. App store is interesting. But seriously, they could've made it with a GBA card with an SD slot in it... Payiyng an extra $50 to have an ugly looking DS that has useless built-in gadgets ? Not for me...

The new Nintendo is disapointing me. I got bored with the Wii and the DS. I regret the time of the N64, the GBA and the GameCube...


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 16, 2008)

spam bastard



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 4 Members: DarkRey, *Hadrian,* AbraCadvr, sasdasdasas


hadrian save us!!


----------



## zidane_genome (Dec 17, 2008)

I see the ban hammer comming down!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 17, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> I see the ban hammer comming down!



Aww comon, at least it was posted in the right thread right forum right website fuck it, i'm out of ideas. Ban his ass.


----------



## lonewolf80 (Dec 20, 2008)

I think the "new" DSi will be an utter failure. Not only did they miss out on support for older DS games, they also removed support for GBA games. Seriously, who would buy the Nintendo DSi, so they can play DSi "exclusive" titles and miss out all the original DS games and the GBA games. And who would whip out their DSi to snap photos of friends? I'd get my head laughed off with that.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 20, 2008)

lonewolf80 said:
			
		

> I think the "new" DSi will be an utter failure. Not only did they miss out on support for older DS games, they also removed support for GBA games. Seriously, who would buy the Nintendo DSi, so they can play DSi "exclusive" titles and miss out all the original DS games and the GBA games. And who would whip out their DSi to snap photos of friends? I'd get my head laughed off with that.


DSi plays original DS games


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 20, 2008)

lonewolf80 said:
			
		

> I think the "new" DSi will be an utter failure. Not only did they miss out on support for older DS games, they also removed support for GBA games. Seriously, who would buy the Nintendo DSi, so they can play DSi "exclusive" titles and miss out all the original DS games and the GBA games. And who would whip out their DSi to snap photos of friends? I'd get my head laughed off with that.


lol. way to get your facts wrong. This thread is old. I dont get why noobs always feel like searching random threads to post in? Is post count really that important?


----------

